# Project Runway 4



## Jes (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, last year's PR thread was fun and I enjoyed venting here, and trying to convince all of you that I was right.

I thought about discussing this in the J-log only, but I want to engage as many of you as I can so that I can try, yet again this year, to convince you all that I am right. 

I'm offended that Bravo has taken our appreciation and support and ground them into the dirt by pushing back the season, only to unveil new programs in PR's stead, and I have to say--all of the new designers seem like douchebags. Has anyone else noticed that, or am I being too harsh? They really seem like caricatures, now. 

I realize this happens--the more people see of these programs, the more they know they need a schtick so the producers don't kick them off. But no one looking for a real competition wants to watch 12 douchebags overact and wear ridiculous stuff like community dinner theatre, you know?

Still. I'll reserve the brunt of my full judgement until the season begins. Until then, my lovelies, MAKE IT WORK.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 5, 2007)

Nobody I like on that show ever wins.  




Jes said:


> Well, last year's PR thread was fun and I enjoyed venting here, and trying to convince all of you that I was right.
> 
> I thought about discussing this in the J-log only, but I want to engage as many of you as I can so that I can try, yet again this year, to convince you all that I am right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carrie (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm very excited about Project 4! Where are you seeing the designers, Jes? I think Bravo has done a really good job so far of mixing semi-outrageous personalities with real talent in this show and with the similar Top Chef, so I'm hoping they'll continue down that path. I mean, so far the drama in terms of contestant interaction has been refreshingly minimal, at least in comparison to other reality shows, and the show's had good ratings and a rabid following. 

So we'll see, I guess! I've already got November 14th marked on my calendar, at any rate.


----------



## Jes (Oct 5, 2007)

Bravo has been doing little snippets introducing the new designers. I'm not a cook, but I got sucked into Top Chef this season, probably b/c I'm used to watching Bravo over the summer (only to have my plans cruelly dashed this year). One guy...I swear to god, looks a bit and acts a lot like the screaming blond LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE youtube guy (which I hope you all know is a fake. He's an actor and he wanted to cause a stir so he used a bit o' the viral marketing). He's got an insane haircut and...I don't know. My first reaction was: Shit, I'm way too old for this. No one wants a 22 year old full-of-himself dude with a freaky hairdo. No one. Except other 22 year olds.

But Carrie is right. They usually pick talented designers with either training or work experience, so I'm going to try to be open to it. Maybe they're just showing clips of the outrageous designers? I don't know. But I havne't been interested in a one of them, which is worrisome. And again, now these people KNOW how to act. They know what the judges might be looking for, what sorts of challenges they might get, how to be kinda bitchy/entertaining enough to stay around, and that's a bit of a recipe for disaster. I want to see designers, not TV personalities. 

Also, let's take bets on whether Heidi was get knocked up again. But still wear 4 inch heels! 

I was seriously worried about Tim not coming back, which would have devastated me, tv wise. But he's in the work room in a clip, saying: It's almost time! Or something like that, which is good. I love him on the show. Top Chef was missing that. Maybe b/c they're at Parsons, a school, did they get an advisor who isn't part of the judging panel, I don't know...I love his presence on the show, though.

Did you know TIm hasn't had a romantic relationship since the 80s? That's sad, to me, as he's a gentle soul. 

I know too much about this show and it's starting to get weird now, so I'll close.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 5, 2007)

Nah, I love the show too much, too, Jes, so I don't find it weird.  

That *is* very sad about Tim. He really does just seem so kind and compassionate, and with a great sense of humor. I would be incredibly disappointed if he weren't on the show. 

And yeah, I think you're right, they're probably just using the most dramatic bits for advertising! Now that I think of it, there were many moments in Top Chef where the ads or previews would foreshadow this great dramatic moment, complete with the reactions of the contestants, etc., but they were taken completely out of context, of course.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 5, 2007)

can'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twait
can'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twaitcan'twait


----------



## Jes (Oct 5, 2007)

So it's just me who is looking forward to it, then...?


----------



## troubadours (Oct 5, 2007)

Jes said:


> I was seriously worried about Tim not coming back, which would have devastated me, tv wise. But he's in the work room in a clip, saying: It's almost time! Or something like that, which is good. I love him on the show.



he says "finally," the only reason i'm even bothering correcting it is because i love that commercial and it made me so happy when i first saw it.

has anyone watched his spinoff show, "tim gunn's guide to style"? i haven't seen it yet, but my friend said it was boring.


----------



## Jes (Oct 5, 2007)

It's bad, and a horribly wrong vehicle for Tim Gunn. That's all I can say about that.

Shit. Nov. 14th.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 5, 2007)

Mmmmmmmm...Project Runway...tasty.

I agree that Tim Gunn's latest show is a woofer. His sidekick...good god...she is just an odd bird. Sometimes, when the camera is on the two of them, she is looking at the ground..blinking..with the oddest looks on her face. 

One reason Top Chef was not as entertaining for me this year is that most of the chefs were too good..*L* I want to see a bit more.."whoa, look at that shit"..just a smidge more. Same with PR..none of the designers from the first three seasons have a place in my brain. I just want to enjoy myself, while every now and then saying...that's some fantastic design.

Can wait...don't want to...


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 5, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i haven't seen it yet, but my friend said it was boring.



agreed.



Jes said:


> It's bad, and a horribly wrong vehicle for Tim Gunn. That's all I can say about that.



agreed.



mossystate said:


> I agree that Tim Gunn's latest show is a woofer.



and agreed.

trou, i also was totally excited when i saw that commercial for the first time. i believe my reaction was something along the lines of :shocked: followed by a gleeful scream that pierced the ears of anyone nearby.

i cannooooot wait!


----------



## troubadours (Oct 5, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> trou, i also was totally excited when i saw that commercial for the first time. i believe my reaction was something along the lines of :shocked: followed by a gleeful scream that pierced the ears of anyone nearby.
> 
> i cannooooot wait!



i seriously woohoo'd out loud. and i never do that!


----------



## Jes (Oct 5, 2007)

now i'm antsy.

which one of you losers brought this topic up in the first place, anyway?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Last week's Entertainment Weekly had a little feature with photos and snippets about all of PR's Season 4 contestants. No question there are some characters there. November 14th seems so long from now. 

I'm so happy to say I have cable tv again. It was torture last year having to wait a day or two after airing for PR episodes to be available on iTunes. 

Also not a fan of Tim Gunn's new program. We have _What Not to Wear _already and they do it far better than Tim and Veronica. Tim's a teacher and that's what I love best about him. Maybe I'd dig his show more if it was just him and a needy style-starved subject that he took under his wing for an hour, but the Tim/Veronica dynamic just doesn't work for me, even though I like Veronica, just not with Tim on this particular show.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Oct 5, 2007)

"Where's Andre?"

I can't wait for PR4, either! I'm a big Tim Gunn fan (no pun...). I did catch his new show, and I don't get the Tim/Veronica thing either. But I do enjoy hearing his advice.


----------



## Jes (Oct 5, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Last week's Entertainment Weekly had a little feature with photos and snippets about all of PR's Season 4 contestants. No question there are some characters there. November 14th seems so long from now.
> 
> I'm so happy to say I have cable tv again. It was torture last year having to wait a day or two after airing for PR episodes to be available on iTunes.
> 
> Also not a fan of Tim Gunn's new program. We have _What Not to Wear _already and they do it far better than Tim and Veronica. Tim's a teacher and that's what I love best about him. Maybe I'd dig his show more if it was just him and a needy style-starved subject that he took under his wing for an hour, but the Tim/Veronica dynamic just doesn't work for me, even though I like Veronica, just not with Tim on this particular show.



oh, laura, you were so much fun last year when i started the crazy PR thread! and you couldn't read it b/c of the no cable sitch, but then you'd still pop in? I miss those days.

I'm already gearing up to make this thread as good as it was last year. When I started it to talk about the show and share opinions and then told you all you were wrong and made you agree with me. Or tried. A few of you held out.

I still remember which few, FYI.

Awww yeah. Jes has her crazy on. Bangin'!


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 6, 2007)

Jes said:


> So it's just me who is looking forward to it, then...?



No, no, no! I've been watching Season 1 again on DVD just to get ready for it.


----------



## Jes (Oct 6, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> No, no, no! I've been watching Season 1 again on DVD just to get ready for it.



oh, good lord! throwin' down!

well, each Wed. night during the season, I have a party at my place (just a viewing get together, don't expect too much) with drinks and light snacks, and I invite all of Dims. You're ewlcome to come! BUt we have to be assembled, fed and watered, and quiet by 9.45 EST. I don't like it when people come in late and disrupt things and make the rest of us miss the beginning.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 6, 2007)

Jes said:


> Did you know TIm hasn't had a romantic relationship since the 80s? That's sad, to me, as he's a gentle soul.



Wow, that's a lot of look! I mean, that's a lot to know about Tim Gunn. But hey, every fat girl needs her gay boyfriend. Yours appears to be El Gunnorino, himself???  

Which actually brings me to my NOT having had a gay boyfriend since my best one ever and I broke up about eight years ago. Sad for me. But not as sad as Tim Gunn being celibate for twenty years! Oh, wait. Is he celibate? Or just not in a relationship? Cuz if he's getting schnooked regularly, you know, maybe he ain't doing too badly. 

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Jes (Oct 6, 2007)

Even so...I'd like to think of him WITH someone. For more than half an hour. Perhaps I'm Mother Hening him, though. It's an absolute guess, but I can imagine a certain scenario that explains why he's been single since the 80s, right?


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 6, 2007)

Jes said:


> It's an absolute guess, but I can imagine a certain scenario that explains why he's been single since the 80s, right?



Hmmm... What scenario did you have in mind? The only one I could up with--but that just says something about the poverty of my imagination--is that he's so happy having a wild good time that he can't settle for just one man.

Tim is so sexy. He has a little touch of sadness or loss or something that he hides well. And that makes me like him even more.

But I'm curious about why you think he's been single all these years. Do tell???


----------



## Jes (Oct 7, 2007)

well it is just a guess, and a stereotypical one at that, but maybe a lover who died of AIDS in the '80s? Something he never moved past, in terms of wanting someone else, romantically?

a possibility, but based on nothing but his (assumed) orientation, and the time period! I've certainly heard of it happening to other people, so...


----------



## elle camino (Oct 7, 2007)

my guess is he's just a hella busy guy and he's got tim-gunn caliber standards when it comes to the mens. 
saving the world from it's own terrible taste has got to be a time consuming job.


----------



## Jes (Oct 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> my guess is he's just a hella busy guy and he's got tim-gunn caliber standards when it comes to the mens.
> saving the world from it's own terrible taste has got to be a time consuming job.


ok, i googled and apparently, the end of his last relationship was very bad and he hasn't dared go back there, emotionally (paraphrase of his words from an interview. He doesn't say they broke up, per se, so I don't know what happened or why)

come back to the 5 and Dime, Tim Gunn, Tim Gunn.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> come back to the 5 and Dime, Tim Gunn, Tim Gunn.



Does he say whether he still gets a little action now and then, though? Is Tim Gunn celibate????? I knew a celibate guy once, but it was 20 years ago.


----------



## Jes (Oct 9, 2007)

Good question. he did NOT say he was getting some action, so we don't know if he is. 

then again, look at his hair. he has lovely hair. i don't know if he'd want to mess up that hair.


so, i was watching the last season finale last night. Michael really did go from suck to blow by outfit 3. And Laura...while I don't see her as an out of the box designer and understand why she couldn't win, her collection was beautiful. There WAS a range there and her work is impeccable. I hope she's doing couture, piece by piece. Her evening wear is impeccable. 

Ok, here's a remarkably kind photo of the guy I already don't like:
http://www.bravotv.com/Project_Runway/season/4/bios/Christian.php

Look at that hair. However, he's a protege of Vivienne Westwood, which explains everything.

What about Victorya? She looks like a slightly more polished Vera Wang. Will that help or hurt?

I think we're all going to like Chris
http://www.bravotv.com/Project_Runway/season/4/bios/Chris.php
I can tell already. Unless he's really bitchy. And then we'll _love_ him. I have a sense he'll get booted as soon as the challenges get hard (or construction-centered) but I don't know. Just a gut feeling. And I think Smushygirl has that coat he's wearing.

OH and by the way, like last season, this thread is for immediate discussion. No need to post spoiler alerts. If you missed the episode, it is not our fault. You were invited to my home for snacks and viewing. If you could not make it, you'll have to hold off reading the thread 'til you've seen the show. Or read TVWithoutPity.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> I think we're all going to like Chris
> http://www.bravotv.com/Project_Runway/season/4/bios/Chris.php



Yes, I agree about Chris. I kinda like Carmen's foxy stare. I love that Kit is wearing a beret. I mean, that's so cute. Ricky, Simone and Jillian look they are going to be pains in the you-know-what. Jack and Steven look incredibly milquetoasty. Kevin might get cut early OR he might turn out to be the winner. Marion will get cut relatively early. And I can't believe there's someone named Sweet P ??? WTF?

Oh, by the way, did you see Laura on Tim Gunn's Guide to Style (TGGS)? I don't know about Laura. I'd like her more if she didn't have like eight kids and two careers and, well, everything. Oh, what the heck. I don't mind her, really. But did you think Jeffrey's kid was cute last season? I didn't want to like Jeffrey at first, but eventually he and his cute kid and his fauhawked wife got under my skin, and I ended up quite pleased that he had won.


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 9, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> I don't know about Laura. I'd like her more if she didn't have like eight kids and two careers and, well, everything. Oh, what the heck. I don't mind her, really.



Anybody who has 8 kids and looks as put together as Laura should be thrown to the wolves. It is not natural.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, now I've spent an entire evening over at PR4's website, plus checked out excerpts from Nina Garcia's new book (sounds a little goofy sometimes, but I like the part where she praises confidence to high heaven as the best asset a woman can have), PLUS even checked some of the Top Chef stuff (it appears Hung has won--missed the last two episodes) and the blog of an obnoxious celebrity chef whom I can't stand and who whall remain nameless. I thought about leaving him a comment about how lame he is, and then I realized I'd just be adding fuel to his fire. Not that he'd notice 

Also, the other thing is that I agree Tim Gunn has amazing hair.


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Yes, I agree about Chris. I kinda like Carmen's foxy stare. I love that Kit is wearing a beret. I mean, that's so cute. Ricky, Simone and Jillian look they are going to be pains in the you-know-what. Jack and Steven look incredibly milquetoasty. Kevin might get cut early OR he might turn out to be the winner. Marion will get cut relatively early. And I can't believe there's someone named Sweet P ??? WTF?
> 
> Oh, by the way, did you see Laura on Tim Gunn's Guide to Style (TGGS)? I don't know about Laura. I'd like her more if she didn't have like eight kids and two careers and, well, everything. Oh, what the heck. I don't mind her, really. But did you think Jeffrey's kid was cute last season? I didn't want to like Jeffrey at first, but eventually he and his cute kid and his fauhawked wife got under my skin, and I ended up quite pleased that he had won.


i think she has 6 kids, right? And they're all boys, and they live in that fucked up warehouse space in manhattan with a tire swing in the dining room.

you know, at first you're like: wow. that's awesome. that's the childhood every kid wants. And then, the more you think about it, you say: no, these are really rich career-minded people with 6 kids, and a fucked-up tire swing in the dining room and a very eccentric Running with Scissors vibe to the whole place and get me outta here!

but the lady can hand bead, i cannot tell a lie.

I mean, I do like her, but I don't know about the rest of that stuff. Turns out Dad isn't dad to all of them, i think. Or did I just dream that? I don't recall. Maybe i made it up. Fact checkers, please?

Jeffery. Hmmn. My jury (which I share with Judge Judy) is STILL out. I can't get a handle on it. I wish Michael had just knocked his shit outta the park instead of giving us Hooker Safari. No one needs that.

It's possible laura now has 8 kids, if only b/c she spent a lot of time next to baby mama Heidi.


----------



## Jes (Oct 30, 2007)

i rewatched the season 1 finale last night. Oh, Wendy Pepper...what were you doing Wendy Pepper?

i think she got a bit of a bad rap in that while she was approaching this as a 'need to make alliances' kinda thing (not helpful in this kind of show), she wasn't mercenary like she's been portrayed, from what the editors showed us. 

but still...wendy pepper. you're not a designer the calibre of which this show was searching, you know? a see-through dress? that was an obvious attempt to mimick other designers, not anything that grew organicallyout of your design ethos.

though i loved the pink 1950s inspired dress she did with the asymetric hem. that was wacky.

also, why did jay refuse that money? what a stupid move. i think he petered out.


----------



## kr7 (Oct 30, 2007)

I really disliked Wendy. She is precisely the kind of person I don't like being around. I mean, I can understand that it's a competition, but....you're supposed to win based on your talent, not on the fact that you're the last person left alive after you have stabbed everyone else in the back. I like the idea of getting somewhere in life honorably. Silly me.

Chris


----------



## Jes (Oct 31, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I really disliked Wendy. She is precisely the kind of person I don't like being around. I mean, I can understand that it's a competition, but....you're supposed to win based on your talent, not on the fact that you're the last person left alive after you have stabbed everyone else in the back. I like the idea of getting somewhere in life honorably. Silly me.
> 
> Chris


oh, lord. You and I will never get along. The bloom is off our rose! I'm crazy!! I'm a crazy lady!

the new promos show a huge amt. of drama. I'm gonna need all of you to hold my hand.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, did Jay even give a reason for turning down that money? Maybe the pressure got to be too much.

As for Wendy, let's face it, the entire series owes its existence to her and Tim Gunn. If she hadn't made such a perfect whipping girl during the first season, I doubt it would've been as watchable.

The one who really cracked me up was Austin, though. I mean, he was delusional with all those gowns! It was like he lived in a dreamland.

The other girl I liked. The one with all the pretty dresses.


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2007)

Kara Saun? Oh, do I have a few things to say about KaraSaun...

Austin was batshit crazy and i loved every fucking minute of it. First, I don't know what's going on with him and I love that even more. I would argue he is most likely gay, but apparently he wants to be a thin Marilyn Monroe, which is just delightful. And he's so weirdly 19th c. to boot--didn't he show up in like...spats and a walking stick to the reunion show? Or some sort of Sherlock Holmes get up? OH GOD I LOVE IT. He's anacrhonistically weird! And he ended up with the perfect job. Never was something more perfect--couture wedding gown. That's so austin!

Now, kara Saun. Or as I like to call her, Boss Lady.

I don't mind when Jay or even Austin talked smack about themselves or their work. I mean, if you can't talk smack about yourself, what CAN you talk smack about? Moreover, you do have dominion over your own stuff. Sure, Tim can tell you: that is overdone and ugly. But if you want to talk about your reasons, your motivations, your choices, then that's all you.

But see now, Kara Saun wanted to talk about her work that way but she also wanted to talk about the fashion world that way. She did it with great subtlety and she's very poised and polished and a good businesswoman, so it was never egregious but she absolutely had that: Tim Gunn, et al., doesn't know WHAT he's talking about. Idiots! And, see, you can't do that, KS. You can't! Like when she was trying to tell Tim that the shoes for the show were $15 a pair and he's like: Honey, that wouldn't even cover the cost of importing them!! She looked at him like HE was the idiot. Only someone with a bit too much ego would KNOW the rules and think she could get away with that and not fear it would ruin her chances to compete. Now, she has real talent which is why her attitude was bearable; if she didn't have talent we'd all have hated her by week 1. 

The proof is in the pudding: end of the finale, she's on stage with jay, she's beaming, and....jay is told he's the winner. Look at the look on her face. She's not disappointed. SHe's not even jealous. She's disgusted! She's clearly disgusted first with the judges, and then with jay, ... but not with herself apparently! She gives him this stiff-armed hug and she is TOTALLY phoning it in! 

Jay didn't take the money b/c he said it would influence his work too much--the work he's not really doing, now. THough i'd argue that 100K isn't really enough to get much of anything done, which is sad but true, in business. And then he and Tim had that big fight...


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 1, 2007)

Jes said:


> The proof is in the pudding: end of the finale, she's on stage with jay, she's beaming, and....jay is told he's the winner. Look at the look on her face. She's not disappointed. SHe's not even jealous. She's disgusted! She's clearly disgusted first with the judges, and then with jay, ... but not with herself apparently! She gives him this stiff-armed hug and she is TOTALLY phoning it in!



Yeah you're right lol. She had the talent, but it was kind of ordinary in its way. The way all her dresses kinda looked the same. She had this low-level affect thing going most of the time, the self-assured unruffled thing, but then something might happen and you'd see the fangs start to show. What I liked about her was that she made design looked effortless. IT was (cruelly) funny to compare her smooth, confident designs with some of Wendy's crazy shit sometimes. 

That Wendy. Gotta love her. I remember I spent one obssessive weekend poring through the PR forums on Bravo's website (and it was a bitch to read through them because the pages took so long to load) looking for comments about Wendy and always secretly rooting for her. After a while, all the Austin groupies started to annoy me. It was like he was The Beatles or something. He had people swooning and talking trash about anyone who defended Wendy or liked Jay or Kara Saun.


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Yeah you're right lol. She had the talent, but it was kind of ordinary in its way. The way all her dresses kinda looked the same. She had this low-level affect thing going most of the time, the self-assured unruffled thing, but then something might happen and you'd see the fangs start to show. What I liked about her was that she made design looked effortless. IT was (cruelly) funny to compare her smooth, confident designs with some of Wendy's crazy shit sometimes.
> 
> That Wendy. Gotta love her. I remember I spent one obssessive weekend poring through the PR forums on Bravo's website (and it was a bitch to read through them because the pages took so long to load) looking for comments about Wendy and always secretly rooting for her. After a while, all the Austin groupies started to annoy me. It was like he was The Beatles or something. He had people swooning and talking trash about anyone who defended Wendy or liked Jay or Kara Saun.



god, i need to get a ... what do i need? where i talk into it and you hear? online? or just call me. on the phone. right now.I an dying to do my Ulli impression for you. It goes a little something like this:

We are on za beeeech, and we are having a paaaaaty.... YOU ARE ALWAYS ON THE BEACH HAVING A PARTY, ULLI, AND MAKING YOUR SAME DRESS FROM A LONG DRESS INTO A MINI DRESS AN HOUR BEFORE IT HITS THE RUNWAY IS NOT REINVENTING YOURSELF! Though i swear, Nasri was the most beautiful model, wasn't she? She ROCKED that dress in the subway. We are on za suuuubwaaaay, and we are having a paaaaaaaty.

so yes. the same-dress-ness-thing gets boring. And Kara Saun is already in the biz, and she'll stay in the biz, but she looked so shocked, like: How is it even possible that my name has not been called. That I have not won. THis must be an error. I am the Boss Lady!

Wendy Pepper. oh, wendy wendy wendy. I feel about her like I feel about Gary Sinise doing network TV.


----------



## butch (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmm, saw some guy on the street today who looked just like Jeffrey, and he was checking me out, a little bit. I'm sure not in a kind way, but funny that I found this thread tonight after my imaginary Jeffrey sighting.

Tim Gunn is my imaginary gay boyfriend, so back off, ladies. Mine, all mine!


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2007)

butch said:


> Hmm, saw some guy on the street today who looked just like Jeffrey, and he was checking me out, a little bit. I'm sure not in a kind way, but funny that I found this thread tonight after my imaginary Jeffrey sighting.
> 
> Tim Gunn is my imaginary gay boyfriend, so back off, ladies. Mine, all mine!



i think he'd need to make you over.

would you let him?


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 2, 2007)

When does the new season start?


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 2, 2007)

butch said:


> so back off, ladies. Mine, all mine!



Why? When we can all be imaginary sister wives? Tim Gunn can handle more than one... what, what are we called who take gay boyfriends (gay girlfriends doesn't sound apropos)... Yeah, he can handle several of imaginary us.

By the way, what is that really WAS Jeffrey and he was checking you out? I read that he split up with his baby momma.


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> By the way, what is that really WAS Jeffrey and he was checking you out? I read that he split up with his baby momma.


that is totally true; he totally did.


Ok, I spent today at a conference that has a fashion/clothing section.


DO YOU ALL SEE WHERE I AM GOING WITH THIS?

I think we should do EVERYONE'S IMAGINARY GAY BOYFRIEND: Tim Gunn and the Politics of Making It Work.

FABULOUS


----------



## butch (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmm, to the questions posed to me:

I would be willing to let certain people make me over, but not Jeffrey. One of those cute dyke-esque (alas, I think they were straight) designers who got booted off early on the last PR, I might consider them. I would so let Tim Gunn make me over if he did me up in high drag king style. 

As to whether it really was Jeffrey and he was checking me out in a good way, I really can't see it, unless he has a secret kink for gals with almost no feminine charms. But, weirder things happen every day, I suppose. Plus, he's too skinny for me, and that neck tattoo is too distracting for me.

I'm all over that panel idea, Jes, especially if we could get him to chair it. A friend met him when he came back to his alma mater here in DC for a lecture, and she said he is as wonderful in real life as he is on TV. An educator to the end, our dear Tim Gunn, he'd love this panel idea.

And finally, as to the sharing of Tim Gunn, I sense he is a fragile, vulnerable man who couldn't handle the demands of multiple imaginary girlfriends, and so I think I'm the best gf candidate to stand in for the rest of us who love Tim Gunn. I'm doing it for all of you, and you can live vicariously through me.


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 2, 2007)

Jes said:


> Ok, I spent today at a conference that has a fashion/clothing section.



OK - off topic - but what kind of conference are you at that has fashion/clothing, travel and tourism and death and dying????


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 2, 2007)

Jes said:


> EVERYONE'S IMAGINARY GAY BOYFRIEND: Tim Gunn and the Politics of Making It Work.
> 
> FABULOUS



hahahah My God. That's a good one. lol Academic humor. Heh lol AS it happens I'm huntin around for two paper topics at the moment. What if I could make Tim Gunn's ethos work for me in a comparative study of renaissance poverty and the politics of getting dressed? Or something. To be honest, I'm in deep shit with these assignments.

But I did watch PR 3's finale again today, and I was just in stitches watching Ulli - who reminds me of someone high on whippits - beam when she's told that the resort market is hot right now and her love of beachy wear may finally pay off. lolol Oh, that accent.

Actually, out of all the final collections, Ulli's was my fave. Michael's were just too whorish for me, on the average. The one dress with the safari prints and the beading at the neck was interesting, at least in theory. Lauras? Are you kidding me? Sorry.

Jeffrey's stuff is OK, if you can stand Gwen Stefani. Now, I'm split on that "punk elegance" look. Sometimes it works for me, and sometimes it ain't. I much prefer the Italian sexpot look, a la every Italian actress in a Fellini or Antonioni movie from the '60s. Ulli's clothes were kind of working that vibe a little. Very Fellini on the beach. lol 

And I think Tim Gunn agrees with me on that classic look, if you've been watching TGGS. A white shirt, a pair of well-made FMPs, a knee-length skirt, the right undies. The final touch for me comes from the perfume. I love to smell like a French whore, as my friend used to say of the way I smell. But I'm digressing. I dunno. You might be right. It's all probably political, zee fashion, zee beach.

HEY! This is my 100th post.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 3, 2007)

Of the 3rd season finale, Ulli's collection was the only one I could see real people wear. Sure, I liked Jeffrey's, but there are only about 2 anorexic teenagers in the whole wide world that this would look flattering on. I dunno, as interesting as his designs were, the whole thing of making grown women dress like messy little girls turns me right off.

Ulli, to me, was clearly the one with the best designs. I thought they were interesting and fun, yet wearable and well made. The other collections felt more like costumes, if you know what I mean.

Chris


----------



## Jane (Nov 5, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Of the 3rd season finale, Ulli's collection was the only one I could see real people wear. Sure, I liked Jeffrey's, but there are only about 2 anorexic teenagers in the whole wide world that this would look flattering on. I dunno, as interesting as his designs were, the whole thing of making grown women dress like messy little girls turns me right off.
> 
> Ulli, to me, was clearly the one with the best designs. I thought they were interesting and fun, yet wearable and well made. The other collections felt more like costumes, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Chris



Funny. I think if Jeffrey approached his wife with some of those fashions, she would just take a stick and beat him.


----------



## Jes (Nov 5, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> OK - off topic - but what kind of conference are you at that has fashion/clothing, travel and tourism and death and dying????



an awesome kind.


----------



## Jes (Nov 5, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> hahahah My God. That's a good one. lol Academic humor. Heh lol AS it happens I'm huntin around for two paper topics at the moment. What if I could make Tim Gunn's ethos work for me in a comparative study of renaissance poverty and the politics of getting dressed? Or something. To be honest, I'm in deep shit with these assignments.
> 
> .



i just got walked on by a 2 inch cockroach AT MY OFFCE> on my arm on its way to my head.

i need you to hold me and rock me for a long, long time.


anyway, do your paper on those famous british tranny hookers. the court case transcripts arefreakin' delightful. You can massage that into ren. poverty by offering it as an examplar of how someone might free himself of it.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 5, 2007)

Jes said:


> i just got walked on by a 2 inch cockroach AT MY OFFCE> on my arm on its way to my head.
> 
> i need you to hold me and rock me for a long, long time.
> 
> ...



If it looked like it was on its way to your head it might well have been aiming for your ear. I got a spider in my ear once, but a 2-inch cockie sounds way scarier.

did you kill it? did you let it fly out the window, to the wild blue yonder?

and hmmm... which british tranny hookers? from the renaissance? cuz that might do me.

doesn't PR 4 start this week?


----------



## javaquarius (Nov 6, 2007)

i totally found this thread randomly and was so missing PR... I'm so excited to know its on SO SOON!! I'm contributing, totally... i love this show


----------



## javaquarius (Nov 6, 2007)

i also stop to promise saying "so" like i'm a valley girl... carry on


----------



## Jes (Nov 6, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> If it looked like it was on its way to your head it might well have been aiming for your ear. I got a spider in my ear once, but a 2-inch cockie sounds way scarier.
> 
> did you kill it? did you let it fly out the window, to the wild blue yonder?
> 
> ...


I DON"T LIKE THIS POST.

i don't like any part of it!
stop it stop it stop it.




ps: tranny hooker was actually medieval. court transcripts still rock, though.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 7, 2007)

YAY! Bring on the Project Runway!


----------



## Suze (Nov 7, 2007)

i love project runway! can't wait till this season hit my screen. In the meantime, i am going to avoid this thread


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> I DON"T LIKE THIS POST.
> 
> i don't like any part of it!
> stop it stop it stop it.



Yeah, I lied about that spider. Never happened. Spiders in a human ear! Crazy. What would they want in there?


----------



## Jes (Nov 7, 2007)

that's exactly right. they wouldn't want anything in ther eand that's that.


----------



## Jes (Nov 13, 2007)

ladies, are we ready?

i have a craft sale planning meeting tomorrow and then an appt. witht he owner of a boutique, both of which would normally please me, but which, tomorrow, are already pissing me off! get out, GET OUT! i must make my home ready for my many PR4 guests.

Remember, no later than 9.30 Eastern so that the chatting can stop by 5 minutes of.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 14, 2007)

TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT.... 

I can't wait. I'm going to try to get Gottfried to watch with me. I have two friends who have successfully hooked their husbands on the show. I think this saves a lot of potential arguments (as to why you can't go out on Wednesday nights for the next few months).


----------



## mossystate (Nov 14, 2007)

I just experienced a mouthsquirt..mmmmmmm...Project Runway...

...and, because I have stinking rotten Direct TV, I will see it at the same time as you east coasters.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 14, 2007)

OMG. Watching reruns of last season now. Could Tim be any funnier when he says to Laura's kid "But I don't want any turtle poop!"

10:00 pm, hurry up and get here! Can't wait.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 14, 2007)

*singing* Tooonniiiiiight, Tooooonighttttt.....


----------



## balletguy (Nov 14, 2007)

tim is great, cant wait 4 the show!!:eat2:


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 14, 2007)

My weekend consisted of watching reruns of the last season. Tim was sooo pissed. He just doesn't understand my love for reality tv.


----------



## Jes (Nov 14, 2007)

I had a meeting with a woman who has a boutique (she was picking up my stuff, and we were talking about accessories and fashion). At one point, I was thinking: she'd better hurry! and then on the way out (I walked her out of my building) she says: well, I better hurry and get home so I can watch PROJECT RUNWAY. And i just started to laugh. 

ok gang. 5 and counting!

silence! get ready to be forced to agree with my every opinion!


----------



## balletguy (Nov 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> I had a meeting with a woman who has a boutique (she was picking up my stuff, and we were talking about accessories and fashion). At one point, I was thinking: she'd better hurry! and then on the way out (I walked her out of my building) she says: well, I better hurry and get home so I can watch PROJECT RUNWAY. And i just started to laugh.
> 
> ok gang. 5 and counting!
> 
> silence! get ready to be forced to agree with my every opinion!



It's always fun to find another watcher...

and yes i will agree w. u


----------



## mossystate (Nov 14, 2007)

Yessssssssssss...we have a potential Andre...waaa--waaaaa--waaaaaa!!


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh, God! Was that challenge designed to put Chris at a disadvantage?? A conspiracy at every turn!


----------



## balletguy (Nov 14, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Oh, God! Was that challenge designed to put Chris at a disadvantage?? A conspiracy at every turn!



u are so true


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 14, 2007)

balletguy said:


> u are so true



thank you. i believe i am!

SPOILERS!!!!!SPOILERS!!!!!SPOILERS!!!!!

OK... watching the re-broadcast now and can't help but see the irony-in-hindsight of Simone saying, as she enters Bryant Park, "I know I'll be here again."

My other thought is that Christian looks like Chris Kattan's (of SNL fame) little brother. And doesn't Sweet P remind you of a chubby, blond Shelley Duvall? She's definitely out of a Robert Altman movie or something.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 14, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> thank you. i believe i am!
> 
> SPOILERS!!!!!SPOILERS!!!!!SPOILERS!!!!!
> 
> ...



sweet p is a cutie


----------



## Jes (Nov 14, 2007)

all right.

well, there were some definite moments of fug walking down that runway, i can tell you.

first, i have to say: did several members of Flock of Seagulls make it through the audition process? I know we keep hearing that the 80s are back, but tonight's hair makes that clear. Thanks for the trip in the wayback machine, Carmen and Christian. 

second, getting your 50K fabric full of grass stains? priceless. 

Not quite as priceless as the look Tim gave to that insane trainwreck (haha. get it? train? wreck?) of a dress that Crazy made! And we all know they only kept Crazy in b/c she's gonna be a freakshow. Note to Crazy: this is project runway. Which means it's a project. On a runway. It's not Project Still Photograph. Therefore, be as editorial as you want, but remember. Someone will be walking in your dress. On, yes, a runway. Truly. I mean, the word runway is in the title of the show!

Also, I think Crazy plans to be the new Santino. SANTION 2: BACK FOR BLOOD.

note to self: ruched green suede boots look cooler than they sound.

I thought Chris' purple dress was beautiful. The silhouette, on the gown, wasn't so new, but the way he tied that gold halter thing? Really very pretty. Unusual but also very wearable. Unlike the Tripping Wood Nymph that came later.

I think Ricky learned from his mistake--he needs to traverse his own boundaries a bit and not play it so safe. I feel like he might have an issue with range in this competition. Or he might just make every single outfit into lingerie, like Uli. 'And we ah sitting in ze bed, and we ah having a pahtee.'

Also? Sweet P and Pistol? I...words fail me. What a bunch of dirty hippies!

Finally, I've already slept with Rami at least 6 times, in my mind. He's a forceful yet somehow gentle lover, and we are very much in love.

Why is it that I always go for these Israeli men? They're always ...manly. Kind of girthy. Have you ever noticed that? They're girthy. He's girthy. I look at him and I want to join the Israeli army. But only if I can be assigned to his barracks. 


Ongoing discussions: Who do we think the 'special guest' coming through the door will be? I say: a past designer on the show.

What do we think...Jack? I don't know his name, told everyone? I say...either cancer or he just lost someone or is losing someone dear to him. More the former, though.

Is Heidi pregnant yet? No. But the series is still young.

Now. Can i assume you all agree with me on everything? Good! Carry on.


----------



## Jes (Nov 14, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> thank you. i believe i am!
> 
> SPOILERS!!!!!SPOILERS!!!!!SPOILERS!!!!!
> 
> ...



you're kind but we do not do spoilers here Fascinita. For here, we all understand that the topic is PR, and all who enter must be prepared to suffer for fashion. Do not enter 'til ye be ready, say I.

Is it wrong that I have blue cards and I make notes to myself while sitting in a burlap director's chair in my living room and then share those thoughts with all of you?


----------



## kr7 (Nov 14, 2007)

I hated everything and everone.....as usual.....all's well with the world.

Chris


----------



## mossystate (Nov 14, 2007)

Christian also reminds me of someone here on Dims...a few flashes, here and there.

Who was the hetero boy who had to mark his bit of acreage?...don't even remember his dress.

I am going to say that the fabric stainer will be around for 2 more weeks. I think she might have something resembling good, in her.

Rami was dreaming of J-lo when he stitched that creation. I liked it, except for the mini cowpie he glued to the strap. Who was the chick that always had those rosettes on everything she made..?

This first show does not have me really needing to see what else these seamsters have to do...but, tune in..I shall.

Jes, no, it is not odd that you take notes..* tickles you under the chin *


----------



## Jes (Nov 14, 2007)

Angela. It was angela with the rosettes. But, dear, simple Michelle, they were called FLEURCHONS. Yes. You will never understand fashion.

haha (i jest, i jest! i'm being facetious!) Remember her Audrey Hepburn ruched black dresws with then allover the hem, though? My god, that was a beautiful dress. 

Even a broken clock is right twice a day, you know? 

anyway, i think Steven is the new Bradley. Kind of sweet....sweet and high. high as a kite. but sweet. 

kr7, you are right on target, and I'm glad to have you aboard my crazy choo choo train this season.

and the only person Rami was dreaming of when he made that dress was JENNIFER NOT-LOPEZ aka JES, Miss Mossy. You got that? *snap*


----------



## Jes (Nov 14, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Christian also reminds me of someone here on Dims...a few flashes, here and there.
> 
> *



uh, if by someone, you mean EVERYone, at least lately, then I'd agree with you.

He's kind of a big deal.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 14, 2007)

.....and furthermore, who goes on national television, in front of millions of people and owns up to a name or nickname like sweet p (made me think of sweat pee, and now I can't get it out of my mind!), or pistol, for that matter? Ok, I think I might be in one of my more combatative moods.

Chris


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> He's kind of a big deal.




At least in his own mind....


----------



## kr7 (Nov 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> .....kr7, you are right on target, and I'm glad to have you aboard my crazy choo choo train this season.....



Thank you, ma'm. Woldn't dream of passing up any fun involving Jes.

Chris


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> Thanks for the trip in the wayback machine, Carmen and Christian.



When I saw Carmen at Bryant Park I had thoughts of Nona Hendryx, of Labelle fame.



Jes said:


> And we all know they only kept Crazy in b/c she's gonna be a freakshow.



No doubt. There was no way they were going to cut her right away. Spell crazy E-L-I-S-A.



Jes said:


> Also, I think Crazy plans to be the new Santino.



Did you see Santino doing an art tour and car commercial of some kind on one of the breaks? I admit I've always felt kind of bewitched by Santino's smoky touch of evil. Only from a distance, though. I'm sure he'd be a horrid friend. Can I say that?



Jes said:


> I think Ricky learned from his mistake--he needs to traverse his own boundaries a bit and not play it so safe.



The crazy thing is that just minutes before he was running "like a Mexican gunning for the border" (in his own words). And then there he is at the end, giving a lucid, contrite apology about learning to traverse his boundaries. I mean, talk about foreshadowing.



Jes said:


> I look at him and I want to join the Israeli army. But only if I can be assigned to his barracks.



Rami, yeah. He's definitely got something. Hairy arms, for starters. I'm partial to those. We'll have to keep our eye on him. Like Sauron. Like the Eye of Sauron. But not in an evil way. In a sexy way. Though I hope he doesn't turn out to be one those designers that do the same thing over and over.

other observations:

Major fug when the orange poofy dress walked down the runway. I forget the girl's name.

Michael Kors laughing like a harridan, but covering his mouth with a card, when Monique L'huiliere comments that Elisa's dress looks like it's pooping fabric.

Marion Lee looking scared for his life most of the show. I mean, TREMBLING! Is he just shy? I wish I could tell him that he so deserves to be on the show. I mean, the dress was weird, but it didn't lack for macabre imagination.

Elisa saying that she was going for a "haiku of a cut" with her dress. This isn't poetry class, you crazy bat! It's a reality show and you make dresses--that people wear!--and Tim Gunn is there to try to keep you from making a fool of yourself, and there are fifteen other people NOT staining their cloth with earth and grass, and Nina Garcia is a precious tough nut to crack.

One thing I did like about Elisa is that she seems kind. She reached out for Simone's hand and seemed to feel bad for her at the end.


----------



## Jes (Nov 15, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Thank you, ma'm. Woldn't dream of passing up any fun involving Jes.
> 
> Chris



that's what HE said!


ok. no. no he didn't.


----------



## Jes (Nov 15, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Elisa saying that she was going for a "haiku of a cut" with her dress. This isn't poetry class, you crazy bat! It's a reality show and you make dresses--that people wear!--and Tim Gunn is there to try to keep you from making a fool of yourself, and there are fifteen other people NOT staining their cloth with earth and grass, and Nina Garcia is a precious tough nut to crack.
> 
> One thing I did like about Elisa is that she seems kind. She reached out for Simone's hand and seemed to feel bad for her at the end.



oh.mah.god. I think I've finally met my PR match. I KNEW you were gonna be my BFF but I never dreamed, I never even dared to hope, that you would fulfill me in my special PR place! *sniffle*

ANd yes, she seems kind. KIND OF HIGH.

but it was heidi who said: pooping fabric! it was that much funnier b/c of the german accident. 

right? wasn't it? and even if i'm wrong, the beauty of this thread is that you still have to agree with me!


----------



## Jane (Nov 15, 2007)

See, I disagree with that "pooping fabric" line. My son and I agreed, someone slashed it open and those were its entrails.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> that you would fulfill me in my special PR place!



I thought this was Rami's job? Wasn't it? But I'm only too flattered. :wubu:

On another note: Ok. Mmmm. I agree to agree. (But don't hold me to that.)

Jane: your son and you are right. It was definitely a disemboweled dress. Do you suppose "pooping frabic" was a fancy way of saying it was just a shitty dress? Pardon my French.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> and the only person Rami was dreaming of when he made that dress was JENNIFER NOT-LOPEZ aka JES, Miss Mossy. You got that? *snap*



Jessica...forgive me..* crackle *..cackle..errr..pop..
---

entrails?..heh...or the thing needed many Tucks pads. See, now, if she had worked part of that a bit higher on the dress..oh, and it was not in shards..might have had something...ok..maybe not...but..maybe...oh....dear..


----------



## Jes (Nov 15, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> I thought this was Rami's job? Wasn't it? But I'm only too flattered. :wubu:
> 
> On another note: Ok. Mmmm. I agree to agree. (But don't hold me to that.)



all right--can someone get the replay and let us know? i could be wrong, certainly. Not that I'll ever admit to it, mind you.

And yes, I thought the same about Rami, and my joke to you. My god, why am i so crazy for the bald israeli jews? I'm kind of pro Palestine in some ways, or at least I think the US favors Israel far too much in issues of geopolitics, but my god, looking at Rami has nearly convinced me that Israel should take over the gaza strip all the way to the sea (like a mexican gunning for the border, to borrow a phrase from a delighful gay man) if only for to breed more beautiful girthy mens.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> looking at Rami has nearly convinced me that Israel should take over the gaza strip all the way to the sea (like a mexican gunning for the border, to borrow a phrase from a delighful gay man) if only for to breed more beautiful girthy mens.



Perhaps you like him for his hands, skilled with softest cloth, adroit at folding all those pleats. Or for the single vision--this man KNOWS what he wants.... Or maybe you just like him because he's girthy???

Oh, god. I'm having a good time  "All the way to the sea"??????? lolol This is, again, The Politics of Getting Dressed. That reminds me I have to get back to working on my paper on Renaissance poverty. But I'll be back next week with more unsolicited commentary.


----------



## Jes (Nov 15, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Or maybe you just like him because he's girthy???
> 
> .



I think we both know the answer to that question, don't we??

I suspect he might not be around long, so I need to get all of my objectifying in soon. I also suspect there might be some drama around him. Maybe he'll turn militant. And my panties will fly off. 

In any case, I gave you the trick to writing that paper 2 weeks ago. If we posit that the Renaissance has several different beginning points (I, myself, as an Italian scholar go with 1475, and that...treatise by whatshisface), then you can make a case for ...er....secular humanism in 14th c. England, by mentioning that tranny court case. Cf. David Lorenzo Boyd and Ruth Mazo Karras, "The Interrogation of a Male Transvestite Prostitute in Fourteenth-Century London," GLQ: A Journal of Lesbian and Gay Studies 1, no. 4 (1994): 459-65. Pretty secular. Pretty humanist. Like, naked tranny humanist.

And, you tie all of that in with poverty. As in: being a tranny prostitute sure is a way to alleviate poverty!

throw in a little 'discourse.' throw in a little 'subjectivity.' and then you're done. 

the end.

also, how awesome is it that they started the GLQ volume 1 off with a bang like that (hahah. 'bang.') You know? A bunch of academics are picking up this new journal, and they get hit in the face with a tranny hooker! I love it.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 15, 2007)

ok my thoughts on the premiere, in arbitrary list format:

1. i love tubby magoo! whatever his real name is, he will always be tubby to me, and i LOVE that they threw caution to the wind and cast kayne v.2: electric boogaloo.

2. i wanted to hate that christian kid with his labored haircut and blustery overconfidence, but that jacket he made was fucking fierce and his ass should have won that challenge. which brings me to #3...

3. i hated rami's dress. HATED it. ohmygod. like it gave me cramps just looking at it. i mean are you serious?!? pretty color, but it's not like he dyed the fabric himself and the rest of it was just foul. a _mid-calf_ length draped toga with a 2000-season carrie bradshaw-esque massive cloth flower on one shoulder?!? and it _won_?!??!? i'm baffled. 

4. jillian's dress (the aforementioned poofy orange number) was fucking gorgeous. not only was it actually innovative and technically impressive, it was wearable and just the most fantastic silhouette on that runway. she was robbed by not even being in the top three. wtf was that black dress doing in there and not jillian's dress? no justice, no peace. 

5. also robbed: that creepy thom yorke-looking guy's 1940's spanish-looking suit with the flared skirt, and that foxy model chick's pantsuit. i couldn't believe that the judges chose not to at least _recognize_ that it was nice that not everyone just made a fucking dress. dresses are so easy! that chick made PANTS! come _on_. 

6. as much as i want to assume that they kept crazy for good TV later, they didn't. her dress was ridiculous and unwearable, but it was light years better than that fucking tragedy the chick who got kicked off made. that thing was sincerely horrible.

7. hilariously enough, when it's all said and done, the one thing from that show that's i'd absolutely kill to wear is that babydoll dress the lingerie guy (mr. mesh biker cap) made. safe and easy, yes. but ohmygodthecutestthingever.


----------



## Jane (Nov 15, 2007)

The orange thing gagged me.

The jacket would have been fine IF and only IF Christian had followed Tim's advice and made the sleeves symmetrical as he did the rest of the jacket. Match your plaids!!!!

And yeah, the pantsuit was much better than many of the highly praised dresses. 

I thought the gray dress was classic and his color choice surprised me but worked well in the dress. How many of them can actually sew well enough to pull off using gray?


----------



## Jes (Nov 15, 2007)

i don't understand making a garment that represents you as a designer that you can't a. walk in or b. raise your arm in.

at the end of the day, these people aren't....painters. They're clothing makers. Not seamsters, I'm not suggesting that. But I could tape allover myself like a mummy halloween costume, so that i can't walk, and say that's my artistic vision as a clothing designer. But it wouldn't make me a clothing designer. It would make me a douchebag.

I understand borrowing from the theatre and from stage pieces/design, but at the end of the day, it is a runway show. which requires walking. Crazy wasn't charged with making a sculpture! I jsut cannot get over that. I can't look past it or excuse it. Especially not when crazy was like: yeah, my intuition said to totally get rid of it!! It was a chance to show a design representative of you. How can you change your mind on YOU? Unless you're crazy?! 

Also, kicked off lady...i felt a bit bad. I think she has more talent than that. And the color choices were neat--it had a very 1820s british novel feel to it, albeit short. Construction was ass, I agree. And I don't have a clue what that jacket was. Was it black and white? What kind of fugfest was that?!

anyone want to tender thoughts on the 3 questions I asked last night?


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 15, 2007)

So I guess we're calling her Crazy for good? Might as well, I s'pose.

Not that I don't love the color orange (it's my fave) but that dress was an abomination. I should come clean and say that I am going to absolutely hate anything that doesn't have a little more structure up top. As a DD-cup myself, I am sorry but I just can't abide spaghetti straps. They're so.... flimsy.

1. The special guest will be Santino. He will be wearing red.

2. The announcement by whatshisname will be that he is leaving the show early--of his own volition.

3. No. Heidi's not pregnant. Not yet.


----------



## Jes (Nov 15, 2007)

OH!
you are very good, Fasc! And not just b/c you have big titties!

Yes, I guessed Santino as well, in my mind. or that other crazy one.

but i also wonder if mr. 'i'm leaving' would make people cry? only if he has the cancer, in which case, we're both right. but i was right first.

and heidi....only time will tell!


----------



## Jane (Nov 15, 2007)

My son's summation of the contestants: "Have any of them every WATCHED the show?"


----------



## kr7 (Nov 15, 2007)

Jane said:


> The orange thing gagged me.
> 
> The jacket would have been fine IF and only IF Christian had followed Tim's advice and made the sleeves symmetrical as he did the rest of the jacket. Match your plaids!!!!
> 
> And yeah, the pantsuit was much better than many of the highly praised dresses.



I thought that the orange thing would have been fine had she done a different type of skirt. The top part was actually quite good, but the skirt.....can you say Debbie Gibson on clown steroids....gack!

Now the Christian jacket, I absolutely hated (with a passion you could only imagine). The whole ensemble, really. My first thought (after I finished gagging) was that it was something only a Victorian grandmother would wear. Oh dear God in heaven! It's da fugliest thing, I done ever seen.

Agreed on the pantsuit.

Chris


----------



## Jane (Nov 15, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I thought that the orange thing would have been fine had she done a different type of skirt. The top part was actually quite good, but the skirt.....can you say Debbie Gibson on clown steroids....gack!
> 
> Now the Christian jacket, I absolutely hated (with a passion you could only imagine). The whole ensemble, really. My first thought (after I finished gagging) was that it was something only a Victorian grandmother would wear. Oh dear God in heaven! It's da fugliest thing, I done ever seen.
> 
> ...



Chris, I remember bleeding madras, and that's what the jacket reminded me of. Had I been the model I would have snatched that wooley stuff off it before I walked down the runway. My son hated it, too.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 15, 2007)

Just caught the end of PR4.1 *again* and it is indeed Heidi who makes the comment about the dress "pooing" (not pooping) fabric.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 15, 2007)

Jane said:


> Chris, I remember bleeding madras, and that's what the jacket reminded me of. Had I been the model I would have snatched that wooley stuff off it before I walked down the runway. My son hated it, too.



You know, I actually like madras (in moderation), but I find that it does not work in busy, embelished pieces. Definitely a good place to apply the KISS principle. At least that's my opinion. 

It's so cool that your son watches it with you! 

Chris


----------



## Jane (Nov 15, 2007)

kr7 said:


> You know, I actually like madras (in moderation), but I find that it does not work in busy, embelished pieces. Definitely a good place to apply the KISS principle. At least that's my opinion.
> 
> It's so cool that your son watches it with you!
> 
> Chris



I sure never knew he watched until last night. I think an old girlfriend got him started.

But bleeding madras, on getting wet, ran like hell.


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 15, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> 1. The special guest will be Santino. He will be wearing red.



Do you really think cubby dude would be so verklempt because Santino walked thorough the door? It looked like he was gonna pass out on the cutting table in the previews. LOL


----------



## Jes (Nov 15, 2007)

kr7 said:


> . My first thought (after I finished gagging) was that it was something only a Victorian grandmother would wear. Oh dear God in heaven! It's da fugliest thing, I done ever seen.
> 
> 
> Chris



you know, it was oddly....there was something about it. i think it took elle to make me sit back on my haunches and think.

i hated the skirt. i don't know what kind of asymmetric crap that was, but...oh yes. I do. It was Christian's hair but in a skirt. an ugly brown skirt. who needs it? 

but the jacket was a definite style and i could see what it was. Not htat I'd wear it. But how much of high fashion do any of us wear? If we're looking just an a recognizable garment, with a style, but re-en visioned, then his item fits the bill. It really was a kind of...modern Gibson girl, and the decoration down the front was in keeping with that, and it really surprised me that a 21 year old nerdlinger would be able to boil down 'gibson girl' to the abstract elements, and then give it back to us in a modern piece.


----------



## Jane (Nov 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> you know, it was oddly....there was something about it. i think it took elle to make me sit back on my haunches and think.
> 
> i hated the skirt. i don't know what kind of asymmetric crap that was, but...oh yes. I do. It was Christian's hair but in a skirt. an ugly brown skirt. who needs it?
> 
> but the jacket was a definite style and i could see what it was. Not htat I'd wear it. But how much of high fashion do any of us wear? If we're looking just an a recognizable garment, with a style, but re-en visioned, then his item fits the bill. It really was a kind of...modern Gibson girl, and the decoration down the front was in keeping with that, and it really surprised me that a 21 year old nerdlinger would be able to boil down 'gibson girl' to the abstract elements, and then give it back to us in a modern piece.



And still not match the pattern on the sleeves.


----------



## Jes (Nov 15, 2007)

Jane said:


> And still not match the pattern on the sleeves.



oh jane! you acid-tongued soothe! sooth? whatever.


----------



## butch (Nov 16, 2007)

Jeez, really, I have nothing to add, even though I was instructed to take notes and report back, there is nothing I can add of any value to this thread, you guys are that good.

All I can say is, fat gay guy and Vivenne Westwood punker chick former model are my new loves. What is it with the fat (or formerly fat) gay guys all over this show? And yet they'd probably die before they put a fat gal designer on the show. Wouldn't it be interesting if they picked a plus-size female designer for the show? 

And, the Monique LLeuler (yes, I can't spell it-if I can't wear it, I can't spell it) looks a bit like our own Buffie.

And what is it they called tranny hookers in Renaissance England? It bugs me that I can't remember every time it comes up in this thread. Which gives me an idea-they should have a competition where they design something in hommage to an old John Waters film-which would be right up my bf fat gay guy Chris' alley.

And, it pains me to say this, but my love Tim Gunn looked a little thinner than in the past, and I don't like-is he well? Is he not eating because he pines away for my love? Tim, honey, I'm right here, in your hometown, waiting for you.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> but the jacket was a definite style and i could see what it was. Not htat I'd wear it. But how much of high fashion do any of us wear? If we're looking just an a recognizable garment, with a style, but re-en visioned, then his item fits the bill. It really was a kind of...modern Gibson girl, and the decoration down the front was in keeping with that, and it really surprised me that a 21 year old nerdlinger would be able to boil down 'gibson girl' to the abstract elements, and then give it back to us in a modern piece.


thank you!!
seriously that jacket was amazing. like i'm completely astonished that he made it in such little time, and moreover i'm just amazed that THAT guy made it. since, like i said, i WANTED to hate him just based on the haircut alone. 
beyond what jes already said (which i 100% agree with), that thing was tailored INSANELY well, fit his model like a dream, it was innovative, it was wearable, it was endearingly quirky, there were distinct, elegant nods towards two bygone eras which aren't typically brought together in ANY medium (early 20th century high fashion and '77 punk/vivienne westwood), and i know about a hundred women who would give their right arm for the chance to own it. 
i still don't see how it didn't win. 
i really can't wait to see if he can live up to it in future episodes.

edit: he fixed the sleeves after tim gunn said something about them! on the dress form they were wonky but on the runway they were fine. and even if he hadn't who cares? it's not like fastidiousness is really a part of the punk aesthetic.


----------



## Jane (Nov 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> thank you!!
> seriously that jacket was amazing. like i'm completely astonished that he made it in such little time, and moreover i'm just amazed that THAT guy made it. since, like i said, i WANTED to hate him just based on the haircut alone.
> beyond what jes already said (which i 100% agree with), that thing was tailored INSANELY well, fit his model like a dream, it was innovative, it was wearable, it was endearingly quirky, there were distinct, elegant nods towards two bygone eras which aren't typically brought together in ANY medium (early 20th century high fashion and '77 punk/vivienne westwood), and i know about a hundred women who would give their right arm for the chance to own it.
> i still don't see how it didn't win.
> ...



On a Gibson girl it is, elle.

But, yes, EXCELLENT construction.


----------



## Jes (Nov 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> (which i 100% agree with.



well of course you do. i demand compliance. i have a goon squad of ass kickers who roam the world, doling out beatings to those who dare to disagree.  haha.

did he fix the sleeves? I couldn't tell it. Sometimes the runway show is way too quick and it's interspersed with shots of the designers and the judges and I get overwhelmed.

The more I think about it...the jacket really does surprise me. it's spot-on for a reworked Gibson girl. Even the fabric choice worked.

But the skirt was fug and the only thing it reworked was his awful hair.

ps: Jane. Your son's comments (and I really wish he had an acct. for to discuss) are really funny. I always wonder that too. They should all know just what it is they want to try to accomplish. They should have tried their own challenges in their heads or, better yet, before the show. You know, have someone make something up and give them 36 hours or whatever. But no, apparently.

Welcome to Butch! We look forward to your insights.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> thank you!!
> seriously that jacket was amazing. like i'm completely astonished that he made it in such little time, and moreover i'm just amazed that THAT guy made it. since, like i said, i WANTED to hate him just based on the haircut alone.
> beyond what jes already said (which i 100% agree with), that thing was tailored INSANELY well, fit his model like a dream, it was innovative, it was wearable, it was endearingly quirky, there were distinct, elegant nods towards two bygone eras which aren't typically brought together in ANY medium (early 20th century high fashion and '77 punk/vivienne westwood), and i know about a hundred women who would give their right arm for the chance to own it.
> i still don't see how it didn't win.
> ...



I will freely admit that the construction of that otherwise monstrous jacket was immaculate. That is as far as I am willing to go. 

Chris


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 17, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I will freely admit that the construction of that otherwise monstrous jacket was immaculate. That is as far as I am willing to go.
> 
> Chris



Here! Here! Like Butch, not much than I can add to the observations. Had to hold off reading the thread until I finally had time to watch it. Funniest moments, already mentioned, haiku cut and pooping fabric . . . also what about mean P, the opposite of sweet p?


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 18, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> also what about mean P, the opposite of sweet p?



Ah, yes. I'm trembling in my boots in fear of the coming wrath of Shelley Duvall. As I said, Sweet P reminds me of la Duvall esp in _Nashville_.

Indy500: You could be right. But in that case I have no ide who. Unless it's some sports guy like A-Rod or something.


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

yes! DUVALL!
yes! i couldn't place it.

someone will need to remind me of the 3 discussion questions i posed last week. I am getting older by the minute and i've stopped paying attention to everyone, including myself!


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

Calvin Klein? That would be too much, right? ... it was his bday the other day.

anyway, this week is already looking good. Tim, while looking at something of Crazy's, says: CUCKOO! hahah. OH TIM.

(i think he's horrible on his own show. someone kill me)

i hope people with real talent aren't jetisoned just to keep Crazy around so that she can spit on fabric and call it couture.


----------



## Ash (Nov 19, 2007)

I think it's going to be Ralph Lauren. Famous enough, but not out of reach for a cable show.


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

yesssss! that's a good guess.

they love to cross promote at the bravo, so oi was thinking: who has a show or product that could be hyped? (like laura was on tim's show). Does he have something new coming out? Could it be anyone else on any of Bravo's stuff? A queer eye dude?  (no, i know, they're not high end....so to speak).

you know who it isn't but who it SHOULD be?

Seal! And then he and heidi could make no. 4 right there during hte run way show!

Sometimes you're in and the next day you're out. And sometimes, you're just in and out and in and out and i....


----------



## Ash (Nov 19, 2007)

Oooo, it could be Carson Kressley! 

He's the incredibly fabulous leader of the Queer Eye guys who has a new Bravo show coming out soon. Or maybe it's already started. Something like that.

Now we're on to something!


----------



## butch (Nov 19, 2007)

I think now that the world is tired of cats and elephants who paint, and Gorillas who do sign language, that they've found a hippo that designs clothes, and brought it on for the PR4 folks to work with. You know crazy haiku/spitee will win the 'design with a hippo' challenge. As farciful and dumb as this idea sounds, its not like those folks haven't worked with animals before.

Speaking of (complete tangent) hippos who design clothes, anyone watch the PETA doc on HBO tonight? I think it just ended, and I had thought about watching it.


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Oooo, it could be Carson Kressley!
> 
> He's the incredibly fabulous leader of the Queer Eye guys who has a new Bravo show coming out soon. Or maybe it's already started. Something like that.
> 
> Now we're on to something!



i thought about it and he'd be a good guest judge, in terms of what he does and his profile, but would he make people CRY? I don't see it. Even though it was my idea (the Queer Eye thing) I can't really see it... but we'll see.

butch: did the peta docu have gay men who cry in it? nutjobs who design clothes out of grass stains and human hair? No and no? WELL THEN IT WAS TOO BORING TO WATCH.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 20, 2007)

I want to watch the PETA thing, but I find it difficult to sit through the footage of animal abuse. That Ingrid Newkirk is something, though, right? She wants to be barbecued and have her feet turned into umbrella stands? Talk about making a point. I admire that.

And speaking of PETA and fashion (though not of anti-union assheadedness), I purchased a nice sparkly pair of strappy sandals, all VEGETARIAN, at Walmart, for $13 the other day. Just the thing for the holidays.

On TO PROJECT RUNWAY:

It's obvious by now that it can't be Santino, so on pure psychic instinct I was wrong wrong wrong. But will the big-deal guest judge be wearing red? Is that the more interesting question?

My educated guess is that it's Marc Jacobs. Oh, God knows he doesn't _need_ to, but he does have that entry-level label that maybe he wants to grow? Like Michael Kors, he could be seeking to broaden his fan-base. It would so f'ing rock to have him on there. 

But perhaps it's someone more "legendary" than the hip yet understated Mr. Jacobs. They're certainly billing it as someone BIG. Who could it be? Who could it be? The ghost of Coco Chanel? 

My new psychic prediction (different from educated guess) is... I'm seeing an older man, with gray spiky hair and a a glitzy red shirt. Does that sound like anyone you know?


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 20, 2007)

I am so late to this thread, but I promise to be a presence. I love love love this show. 

Anyway, I didn't enjoy Rami's dress. Maybe the material was divine, and it looked better in person, but to me it was a lackluster toga with a flower. For someone that had however many hours of time to design and produce a dress, also taking into account what Christian and Kat made, I think he was one of the more "boring" ensembles for my taste. Was it clean? Yes. Executed well? Yes. But my gawd, it REALLY could have used some inspiration, some COLOR, some embellishment OTHER than a flower in the SAME material. I think that there was better talent and WAY more creativity on that stage, and they didn't get rewarded for it. ALSO, I didn't think that Simone's dress was the worst at ALL. There was someone who sent out a girl in black lace wrapped with black rope with a black poofy skirt. It made her look chunky in the WRONG places for a fashion model to be chunky. It was not flattering, nor would it have EVER worked for an actual collection. Maybe it was made better than Simone's, executed better, sure. But the design/pattern was... "ugh".

Bring back Daniel V. That is all.


----------



## Jane (Nov 20, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> it looked better in person,



THAT is what I kept saying throughout the show about various dresses.

I think we miss something not seeing them in person.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 20, 2007)

how ridiculously sad is it that i actually had a dream last night about who the guest was going to be. 
in my dream? it was beyonce. 





and now i'm off to my first shock therapy appointment.


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> I want to watch the PETA thing, but I find it difficult to sit through the footage of animal abuse. That Ingrid Newkirk is something, though, right? She wants to be barbecued and have her feet turned into umbrella stands? Talk about making a point. I admire that.
> 
> And speaking of PETA and fashion (though not of anti-union assheadedness), I purchased a nice sparkly pair of strappy sandals, all VEGETARIAN, at Walmart, for $13 the other day. Just the thing for the holidays.
> 
> ...


Liberace? Back from the grave? That'd sure make Chubby cry! And me, too, for that matter.

Probably for very different reasons.

Then again, the glare coming off his rings would have blinded the camera and we would've just seen a cruciform nimbus coming through the door...that makes for bad tv (can't see it!)

Marc Jacobs is a good guess. he has his finger in EVERY pie. But so does Donna Karan (the cheaper line, DKNY) and doesn't Vera Wang have a new line? Cheaper, again? At Kohl's? I mean...KOHL'S. Clearly, she's willing to slum (sorry Kohl's shoppers! love you! BFF! ILY! NAMBLA!) so she's willing to do cable TV. Then again, she's as animated as a spatula (the one hanging behind the stove not the one flappin' a jack!) so would she make a good guest judge? Has she already BEEN a guest judge? SHIT! She has. Hmmn. Never mind, then. I forget. Season 3. I knew I saw her bored/tired/unimpressed expression sitting in a director's chair, slummin'!

So many choices.


OOOOH. You know who hasn't been on the show, but might be willing to slum it, and who has fragrances out, now, and so might want to promote them and who is funny and midwestern and all about fashion AND FILMING A MOVIE THAT SHE WANTS PEOPLE TO SEE?

Who is everyone's favorite 3-namer celeb? That's right, SARAH JESSICA PARKER!

who is feeling me on this one? Would she make Chubbs cry? I believe that she would. I'm crying already!

also...hmmn. Revising what the designer who makes everyone cry has or does? I think it's an illness, but a longer-term one. Acute cancer would need treatment and a low-stress lifestyle. A death in the family would necessitate him leaving. Do we think he's leaving? I feel like he wouldn't be there, in the work room having a talk about leaving, he just would have left and there would be a message from Tim explaining things. Right? That's how it happened in Elle's dream that I had in my OWN head. I'm thinking...I think we all know what I'm thinking with his long-term disease, right? I don't know. It's a guess.

Moving on: Gee, Yankee, so nice of you to finally join us. I may be asking you to redshirt this season to preserve your eligibility. It all depends on how much of a team player you are! We have high expectations! Name a guess for guest judge, please. Time's a wastin'!


----------



## Jane (Nov 21, 2007)

Did they actually say it was a guest judge?

I'm voting on a celebrity instead of a design professional.


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

oh good point. it doesn't have to be a judge, does it? but what would that person do? be part of the challenge, right? Like make a costume to be viewed on, say, Carrie in the SatC movie!

HHHHMNN, INTRIGUING! 

Need Fascinita to weigh in here, please.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> OOOOH. You know who hasn't been on the show, but might be willing to slum it, and who has fragrances out, now, and so might want to promote them and who is funny and midwestern and all about fashion AND FILMING A MOVIE THAT SHE WANTS PEOPLE TO SEE?
> 
> Who is everyone's favorite 3-namer celeb? That's right, SARAH JESSICA PARKER!
> 
> who is feeling me on this one? Would she make Chubbs cry? I believe that she would. I'm crying already!



This is such a good guess. The challenge would be to design an outfit for Carrie to wear on a night out, the winning duds to be featured in the movie.

I'm so glad it's PR4 night.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 21, 2007)

Since I work on Wend nights I didn't see the first episode till last night. I didnt read the thread till now .... 

I didn't like the gray toga much either .. it's been done to death. I didn't love the plaid jacket much either that was one of the top 3 nor the black dress maybe cause you couldnt really see the details of it. 

I like the big guys dress and the pant suit with the really cute jacket. I also liked the black suit it looked as if it was very well made. I'm not going to lie I liked the babydoll dress too. 

Crazy was just that crazy and her dress wasn't totally horrid .. just that stupid fabric crap coming from the back of it was dumb. 

The woman that was out ... really should have been out. Her dress was icky and not even sewn well. 

See you next week after I see the re-run.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 21, 2007)

OK, people. What's the most likely person to make a gay man cry? Answer: a mega celebrity of the "female drag queen" type. So I'm guessing someone like Cher or Madonna or Barbara Streisand. Could be someone else, but of that type, if you get my drift. Trust me, I used to hang out with a bunch of drag queens, bcs one of them was a very close friend from college, and if there was something that would make them go nuts, that was it.

Chris


----------



## Jane (Nov 21, 2007)

kr7 said:


> OK, people. What's the most likely person to make a gay man cry? Answer: a mega celebrity of the "female drag queen" type. So I'm guessing someone like Cher or Madonna or Barbara Streisand. Could be someone else, but of that type, if you get my drift. Trust me, I used to hang out with a bunch of drag queens, bcs one of them was a very close friend from college, and if there was something that would make them go nuts, that was it.
> 
> Chris



Nope, none of them fainted, so it couldn't be one of the big three.


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

kr7 said:


> OK, people. What's the most likely person to make a gay man cry? Answer: a mega celebrity of the "female drag queen" type. So I'm guessing someone like Cher or Madonna or Barbara Streisand. Could be someone else, but of that type, if you get my drift. Trust me, I used to hang out with a bunch of drag queens, bcs one of them was a very close friend from college, and if there was something that would make them go nuts, that was it.
> 
> Chris


not one of those bitches would show. not even madonna--and i also don't think she's promoting anything right now. 

OHMAHGAH! SJParker has out her OWN line of cheap eats--Bitten! Like $20. YOU KNOW that she'll be there and the task will be: make an outfit her collection would sell for $20. 

out of cocktail napkins. Or gum. Chewed gum.

OH MAN. If they take this show off the air, i will die by my own hand.



Jane, we're going to need you to pipe in your son directly, or...get him to be a guest commentator or something. He needs to write down some thoughts. He can certainly come to the party tonight.

Speaking of that: the evening begins at 9. pm sharp. In honor of my best-guess special guest, I'll be serving Cosmos (yes, Elle, I will be) and we'll all be wearing red, per Fascinita's gut feeling. 

note to fascinita: i'm gonna let your vegan shoe purchase at walmart slide, for the time being. bigger fish to fry. but walmart? c'mon. you're better than that, miss lady.

Party door closes at 9.30 sharp. No one admitted after that. You snooze, you lose, ladies!


----------



## kr7 (Nov 21, 2007)

I suppose Sarah Jessica Parker could qualify as a "lesser" female drag queen. So, it would still apply. Again, it doesn't have to be one of the three mentioned above, just someone like that.

Chris

PS
Oh Jes, you Godess, you! Thank you for creating this thread! I need this so bad today. I'll be there at 9 sharp. I'll even touch your butt!


----------



## butch (Nov 21, 2007)

I just saw the commercial a bit ago for tonight's show, and they do say 'guest judge,' so I don't know if that increases or decreases the chances for some of your guesses.

My crazy, semi-serious guess that just came to me 30 minutes ago as I watched PR2 on Bravo? Well, lets just say I was thinking big, and then I thought, well, one of the Smithsonian's hugest attractions is the hallway of First Lady dresses, and who wouldn't want to be the official designer to the First Lady of the United States*, and then I thought-damn, how bout our own once and future queen, my BFF, Hil. Come on-thats BIG, and she is selling something, and all gays should cry at her sight only because of the chronic lesbian rumors surrounding her. And who wouldn't want the chance to make Ms. Clinton sexy?

*yes, I realize that the typical First Lady designer skews a bit older than the designs on PR, but come on-to design a dress for the first female president of the US, who wouldn't kill to do that?

PS-I love Santino's voice.


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

dear butch

please keep your crushes out of this thread.

all of them.


hahahaha. sorry. i had to. c'mon. Tim. Hillary. Santino. STOP THE INSANITY!


----------



## butch (Nov 21, 2007)

I only crush on asexual Tim Gunn, and you know that. Stop talking smack, woman.


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

whoa whoa whoa

who started this thread? who can turn this thread right around and go home?

that's right. MOMMA CAN.

Think about the children! Like poor little kr7! I don't think she'll make it through the week if we disband.


----------



## butch (Nov 21, 2007)

Well then, you're the one who told me to take notes and report back to thread-can I help it if all my notes are just doodles with "Tim + Butch foreva!" inside a huge red heart? He's my own dreamy high school musical Zak Efron-ish crush.


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

i expect good commentary on the look he gives Crazy tonight, then.


----------



## butch (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok, I don't think she'll be the guest judge tonight, but you know who would make an excellent guest judge-Kathy Griffin. Come on, she'll bring her Emmy with her, she'd make all gay guys cry, and she does have lots of Bravo things to sell. 

You know who would be a great, delightfully train wreckish addition to a PR show? Alas, she's dead, but imagine if they all had to design a gown for Anna Nicole Smith?


----------



## Ash (Nov 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> OOOOH. You know who hasn't been on the show, but might be willing to slum it, and who has fragrances out, now, and so might want to promote them and who is funny and midwestern and all about fashion AND FILMING A MOVIE THAT SHE WANTS PEOPLE TO SEE?
> 
> Who is everyone's favorite 3-namer celeb? That's right, SARAH JESSICA PARKER!



Oh, this could totally be it! 

She has a new(ish) line of budget stuff. The challenge could be to design something cheap for her line to carry!


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> Liberace? Back from the grave? That'd sure make Chubby cry! And me, too, for that matter.
> 
> Who is everyone's favorite 3-namer celeb? That's right, SARAH JESSICA PARKER!
> 
> who is feeling me on this one? Would she make Chubbs cry? I believe that she would. I'm crying already!



We are tuned to the same channel, Jes-Jes. Except I think you probably would beg to differ with me on my renewed appreciation for Santino--of course he's an ass, but I have such a weak spot for the green eyes with the dark complexion. My first love (I was ten) had the same eyes and skin tone, and I've never been able to shake free of the spell. (Joe Dallesandro has the same green eyes. Yowza.) So yeah, I'm looking at the reruns now and I can't take my eyes off Santino. Is that yucky? 

ANYWAY...

Yes, I am breathless to revise my prediction of two days ago, because I've just realized that IT HAS TO BE A WOMAN!!!! And it HAS TO BE AN ACTRESS!!! Because Chubby wouldn't go verklempt for another designer unless it WAS someone totally legendary (like the Chanel guy, Kaiser Sousa)--and they wouldn't slum. But every mother's son knows that TV is the new black for Hollywood actors, as in every movie star but Julia Roberts and Brad Pitt has played on TV (wait, wasn't Pitt on Friends once?)

So it has to be a female movie star of some sort, because that kind of adoration from a gay man can only be reserved for a larger-than-life woman. SJP as CARRIE certainly became larger than life! Or could it be a singer of some kind? MARIAH CAREY????? I've seen her around a few magazines lately, attempting a come back from nervous-exhaustion land.

Oh, God. There's another three hours of this?

Looking forward to seeing what Chubby does, and Rami, of course. But also that weird, pudding-pale Marion Lee--and Christian Siriano, of course. And I will bet a bushel of your dry oats that Kevin Christiana (the "straight" one) goes home today. 

By the way, I went to the health food store today and found the best damned cookies ever. They're sorta like Oreos, but, like, 100x better? Also, I have a pint of Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout that I'm going to start before the show, so I can be nice and buzzed by the time it starts. Can't wait to read y'all's comments. Sheeee-it.

ps - I know, I know about the walmart thing. I am not proud. I told myself that because I'm a poor grad student and because veg shoes are so hard to find... But it's just all-around a shame on me.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 21, 2007)

My Direct(ly fucked up way to view tv)tv is moobs up..black screen...after 5PM...looks like no fresh from the oven PR for ME.......FFFFUCKERS...


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> My Direct(ly fucked up way to view tv)tv is moobs up..black screen...after 5PM...looks like no fresh from the oven PR for ME.......FFFFUCKERS...



Well, I think you should strike. Or get DirecTV to pay for a few rounds of therapy. Something! You're gonna need it...


Fasc, as I said, by the power vested in me by this PR4Thread, you have been absolved of all sins relating to this incident at walmart. But only this incident.

You'll bring the cookies next week, yes? For the party?

The door is now closed, btw. I am settling in, I have my cards and pens ready. I am ready to feel the FASHION.

and no one wants to agree with my best guess as to that designer's illness?? The acronym that dare not speak its name?


----------



## Ash (Nov 21, 2007)

Jes wins!

No spoilers for the West Coasters, though.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 21, 2007)

OMG! The blood just drained from my veins. Jes, you're psychic. Incredible.


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> OMG! The blood just drained from my veins. Jes, you're psychic. Incredible.



Have I ever misled you all?

I have not.

So far, we have A LOT of crying on this episode, and a few good 'death stares' from models and designers! And one hell of a WHAT? from SJP.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> Have I ever misled you all?
> 
> I have not.
> 
> So far, we have A LOT of crying on this episode, and a few good 'death stares' from models and designers! And one hell of a WHAT? from SJP.



and at least one spit mark

Chris


----------



## Ash (Nov 21, 2007)

kr7 said:


> and at least one spit mark
> 
> Chris



Hey! She wanted to "imbibe it with energy and essence."

:huh:


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

what is wrong with steve? the blondie? he's so...affected. That weird way of talking. what gives?

\and i called marion's model pocahontas before Michael did. But i'm guessing many of you did, as well!


----------



## Ash (Nov 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> \and i called marion's model pocahontas before Michael did. But i'm guessing many of you did, as well!



Totally...


----------



## Jane (Nov 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> what is wrong with steve? the blondie? he's so...affected. That weird way of talking. what gives?
> 
> \and i called marion's model pocahontas before Michael did. But i'm guessing many of you did, as well!



How many ways can you drape a burlap sack...okay, a stretchy burlap sack.


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

Well.


Ok, many thoughts. When whatshisface said something about having to make a dress out of toilet paper and scotch tape I laughed--I think I 'd said cocktail napkins and chewed gum! So similar! Perhaps I should be a designer. I've got plenty of saliva for imbibing!

Crazy really is crazy. I'm not so sure her design was evidence of her brilliance. It might have been luck and it might have been her partner's voice in her ear. We shall see. May god help us all if it turns out she is the winner at the end. I think seh'll be around a good long time.. The best part was when she was explaining the cape to SJParker. Have you SEEN some of the shit Carrie wore? If SHE can't understand your garment, then...wtf?

ANd I'm not so sure it was as poly anything as she said it was. The dress had a scarf you could tie, or not. And the cape? Othe than the neck tie, like the dress, what else could you do with it? Sounds like fancy talk for a plain ole cape.

But at least it didn't look like the black poncho you wear when you get your hair dyed, like Rami's bit of industrial fug. It looked like something out of a Kraftwerk album--the Germans were not good to your people, Rami. Don't forget that.

And back to Marion. A 'fitted cape?' When he was describing a fitted cape? What the fuck is a fitted cape? it's nothing, is what it is.

Christian's 8os extravaganza? Believe it or not, that cut and that belt made his model look fat. A woman with no bodyfat at all, looked fat. Now c'mon. I hope his runway experience today made its mark and left him suitably chastened. You can get away with a lot in my eyes, but not the I'm 21, and I know fashion, Michael Kors! YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT FASHION, MICHAEL KORS. Uh. Those people are like roaches and I'm not above squashing them.

I liked Vincent's (right?) dress--that red/pnk thing witht he belt. Nice silhouette, belts are still in (but why)? and it was a good look for $40.

Rami continues to look as though he wishes to bone me.

heidi--still not pregnant, I think, but I can't commit!


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

OH! and it's rare that I feel a model's thinness totally detracts from a look but man oh man. Crazy's model? She was SO tall and SO thin. Her legs looked like sticks coming out from under that short blue dress. You saw so much thigh in the sense that you could see practically her whole leg. I really found that unappealing. She tottered in her heels, her legs were so long and gawky. Really nasty, if you ask me.


----------



## Jane (Nov 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> Christian's 8os extravaganza? Believe it or not, that cut and that belt made his model look fat. A woman with no bodyfat at all, looked fat.




Random's comment..."Who knew Christian could have anything to do with a woman looking pregnant." I liked the tuxedo pleats on the jacket. That was about all I liked.

The next time that little shit gets huffy and all ignoring with Tim, I hope Tim grabs his little wrist and holds his arm around his back until he yells, "Uncle." I would pay to see that.


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

is random our man friend?

who is random?


----------



## kr7 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jane said:


> ....The next time that little shit gets huffy and all ignoring with Tim, I hope Tim grabs his little wrist and holds his arm around his back until he yells, "Uncle." I would pay to see that.



More like bitch-slap.

Chris


----------



## butch (Nov 21, 2007)

Did I miss something, or did they not show the whole "jack has something to tell you" from the preview footage? Am I the new Crazy if I missed it?


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh, butch....

well, i hate to be the one to break it to you, but jack only told the people that are loved by jesus what's wrong with him.

if you didn't catch it, then... well....I think we all know what that means.


----------



## butch (Nov 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> Oh, butch....
> 
> well, i hate to be the one to break it to you, but jack only told the people that are loved by jesus what's wrong with him.
> 
> if you didn't catch it, then... well....I think we all know what that means.



I thought Jesus loved all the little children? Oh, wait. I'm not little, and I'm not a child. Uh oh.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 21, 2007)

I missed most of the runway show because my cat started gagging and then spitting all over the place. Rather coincidentally, after reviewing the looks on Bravo website, I had an identical reaction. Hmm....maybe he was trying to tell me something.

So:
Christian's crap, well....it is crap. How TF do you make an anorexic model look flabby is beyond me. On second thought, perhaps we should give him a medal. It is quite an accomplishment, after all.

Pocahontas thing, I don't need to comment on. It is a self explanatory crime against humanity.

Crazy's thing wasn't bad. I did want to put my foot up her ass for the BS that came out of her head, though. Hey, I've been to art school. Don't try to pass that crap by me. I used to do this every Monday and Wednesday from 9:30 am to 12:30 pm. Oh, and BTW, I could not believe Kors' comment about that outfit. To paraphrase: anyone could wear it, whether 20 or 50 (years old). Riiiiiiight.......Tomorrow, my mom and I are getting a matching set.

The thing that won; big, friggin' surprise there. Looks just like something that Carrie would wear. Again, I just loved the commentary. Something along the lines of how "practical" the dress was. It was actually a WOW moment for me. I finally figured out where do all the damn problems in fashion come from. Apparently, none of the designers spend any time on planet Earth.

Chris


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 21, 2007)

I kind of hated the show tonight. SJP's all right by me, but her presence kind of took over the whole thing. And I'm not watching the show for her.

Really the funnest part was the pairing of Sweet P and Crazy. Those two make for good comedy. Everything else was so sad. Esp. Marion Lee's dress. It was like he was channeling all of his sadness and neurosis into that dress, poor thing. And now he's gone and I don't have to obsess about his cod-colored skin anymore.

But doesn't he have an aura of, like, serial killer or something? If in five months designers start to turn up murdered by needles, look to Marion Lee for answers, I say.

Weird that Chris would get so overwhelmed by SJP. Will SJP's iconness grow in the coming decades until she is to the 2020s what Barbra Streissand or Judy Garland are to us now?

You could tell that SJP was not impressed with some designs when she looked at the sketches. For instance, as when she told Kevin "Thank you so much for your time." That had goodbye written all over it.

And how about that Carmen Webber. As in the opera and as in the bar??? What again?

Yes, about Rami's fug I thought "SS uniform." And that's unfortunate, because he's really so the only source of virility there. I don't care if he's gay, too. He's totally the most virile. For a sec I was scared he'd be sent away.

I liked Ricky's dress, too. Good color, good neckline.

Oh, and Christian Siriano is out of his mind. Michael Kors got on my bad side by looking like he could barely be bothered to wave Marion Lee away (not even looking at Marion when he waved) but Christian really was way out of line.


----------



## Jane (Nov 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> is random our man friend?
> 
> who is random?



My son....you know, the one whose comments you wanted.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 21, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> .....that Chris would get so overwhelmed by SJP. Will SJP's iconness grow in the coming decades until she is to the 2020s what Barbra Streissand or Judy Garland are to us now......



I told you so, people!!!

Chris


----------



## butch (Nov 21, 2007)

"as in the baller" Chris Webber, of UMich no time-outs left fame.

See, my non-girliness came in handy on this thread.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 21, 2007)

butch said:


> "as in the baller" Chris Webber, of UMich no time-outs left fame.



I had no idea what she meant. I thought she was using a malapropism for Webster Hall (a bar that had its moment like fifteen years ago) or something. This is good to know. Now we know Carmen watches ESPN.


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I missed most of the runway show because my cat started gagging and then spitting all over the place. Rather coincidentally, after reviewing the looks on Bravo website, I had an identical reaction. Hmm....maybe he was trying to tell me something.



uh, i'm going to need a private word with that cat.

THE CAT IS NO LONGER INVITED TO MY PAHTEE.


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

Jane said:


> My son....you know, the one whose comments you wanted.



well i just need to know who all fo the players are, Jane! And I didn't know how to read 'random.' 

I feel he has a very strong presence here, based on that comment alone.

Does he live near you? Is he phoning it in, while you're watching? what's the setup? I need to know, for the seating chart I make up before each party (you think I'm kidding/ You think I don't? Well which one of us guessed SJParker? that's right, momma did)


----------



## Jes (Nov 21, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I told you so, people!!!
> 
> Chris



Oh, Fine. FINE.

the slavic lady from nj wins!



as in the BALLER? well goddamn, carmen, why not confuse SJP and ALL of us at home (save for butch) with that? especially when you're trying to explain your own name. that's awlays such a good time to be confusing.


----------



## Jane (Nov 22, 2007)

Jes said:


> well i just need to know who all fo the players are, Jane! And I didn't know how to read 'random.'
> 
> I feel he has a very strong presence here, based on that comment alone.
> 
> Does he live near you? Is he phoning it in, while you're watching? what's the setup? I need to know, for the seating chart I make up before each party (you think I'm kidding/ You think I don't? Well which one of us guessed SJParker? that's right, momma did)



Okay, I signed on the not so dotted line for the house the end of July. By mid-August a job here in OKC which he had applied for months before came open and he was hired.

He currently occupies the guest room and pays me rent. YAY rent!!!!!

Our hours are so different that this is one of the few nights we can watch TV together, and an old girlfriend had started him watching it a couple of seasons ago.

He does graphics for a TV station, and runs the Chyron (a character generator). He's always had a good eye for design, and is revamping the website for the station.

At the party, I'm forcing him to bring us drinks. Sure, you guys want him to sit and watch with us due to his dry humor, but I consider him more useful as a busboy. (And yes, he was reading this over my shoulder.)


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 22, 2007)

OK. I ordinarily don't do this kind of thing, preferring to rely on my nonexistent psychic powers and gut instincts, but I went over to PR's website to check out bios for this season, and read that Jack is HIV positive. Since that's no secret, then, I wonder what the big announcement could be that involves him?


----------



## kr7 (Nov 22, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> OK. I ordinarily don't do this kind of thing, preferring to rely on my nonexistent psychic powers and gut instincts, but I went over to PR's website to check out bios for this season, and read that Jack is HIV positive. Since that's no secret, then, I wonder what the big announcement could be that involves him?



It could be that he will be either leaving the show, bcs of health issues. Or maybe he will just have gotten news about the worsening of his condition. Wait, maybe he finds out on the show that he has HIV?  That would be soooo evil, to make him go through that publicly.

Chris


----------



## kr7 (Nov 22, 2007)

Jane said:


> .....By mid-August a job here in OKC which he had applied for months before came open and he was hired.
> 
> He currently occupies the guest room and pays me rent......



Hahahahaha. All this time I was picturing your son as a little kid. I thought he was quite precocious, too!  I thought it was so unusual that a kid would want to watch this type of show. :doh:

Chris


----------



## Jes (Nov 22, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> OK. I ordinarily don't do this kind of thing, preferring to rely on my nonexistent psychic powers and gut instincts, but I went over to PR's website to check out bios for this season, and read that Jack is HIV positive. Since that's no secret, then, I wonder what the big announcement could be that involves him?



well shit!

that was my guess (i was trying to be subtle. i felt that no one appreciated my comment that tim might have lost a partner to aids and shut down romatnically after that). but i didn't know you could just go online and find out! i don't know how i feel about that!


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 23, 2007)

Jes said:


> I liked Vincent's (right?) dress--that red/pnk thing witht he belt. Nice silhouette, belts are still in (but why)? and it was a good look for $40.
> 
> Rami continues to look as though he wishes to bone me.
> 
> heidi--still not pregnant, I think, but I can't commit!



The red one was my favorite as well. I loved the appalled look on Heidi's face when she heard about the spit mark and told crazy she shouldn't tell anyone that. 

Someone needs to slap the crap out of that little "I want to hear what SJP thinks about my dress" Christian.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 24, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Wait, maybe he finds out on the show that he has HIV?  That would be soooo evil, to make him go through that publicly.
> 
> Chris



No, I think I read that he's known since the '90s. But maybe he _will_ leave the show because of it?


----------



## Jes (Nov 24, 2007)

i don't see why he'd do that.... even if he felt a little sick. The show tapes for 5 weeks. I don't want to be glib about HIV/AIDS, but if you're feeling well enough to compete in week 1, I think it's likely you feel the same in week 5. I'm sure the late hours and stress aren't good for you, but I wouldn't think you'd have to leave in Week 2. Maybe it's just him coming clean, as it were? Or sharing? There might be a catalyst for that sharing (something that c`omes up that he needs to talk about) but...

i'm just gonna say again: SJParker. Yeah, that's right.


----------



## Ash (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, you got the guest, but I totally called the challenge. Just sayin'.


----------



## Jes (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh, i see how it is, ashley. i see how it is.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 25, 2007)

Jes said:


> i'm just gonna say again: SJParker. Yeah, that's right.



You're saying that SJP is somehow involved in Jack's revelation? Or something?

Explain, _s'il te plait._


----------



## Jes (Nov 26, 2007)

no, no. I'm just reminding everyone of my track record. It's my desperate attempt to gain favor, and butt touching.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 26, 2007)

Jes said:


> no, no. I'm just reminding everyone of my track record. It's my desperate attempt to gain favor, and butt touching.



Consider your butt slapped!


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 28, 2007)

OK! Ready?

I sure hope tonight's episode is a little up on the fun scale over last week's. That was just depressing.

And isn't Chris so cute? Total Q-T pie.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 28, 2007)

They don't know how to make a pattern for pants!? :shocked: :doh:

Chris


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 28, 2007)

Look at Rami's big feet in those sandals! Ooooooooh.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 28, 2007)

OK This is officially my favorite episode ever. Lookit all the nekked male models.

Did Crazy just say, she didn't want to see her model strip!? :doh:

Chris


----------



## supersoup (Nov 28, 2007)

seriously.

members only? for tiki barber?

oy vey.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 28, 2007)

kr7 said:


> OK This is officially my favorite episode ever. Lookit all the nekked male models.
> 
> Did Crazy just say, she didn't want to see her model strip!? :doh:
> 
> Chris



And that she's never touched a man other than her bf? 

Crazy! You're so crazy, girl.

I'm getting a lot of giggles out of Ricky's dirty mouth.

Oooooh. There's Kara Saun looking good and selling a Hybrid. But something about her always says "prozac" to me, for some reason.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 28, 2007)

I predict that this is going to be a carnage, and that the only reason everyone doesn't get kicked out at the end of this episode is that they need to fill the rest of the season with something.

Chris


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 28, 2007)

Gawf! So much model hot ass.

I fear that Sweet P might be going home. Please say it ain't so.


----------



## Ash (Nov 28, 2007)

Tell me that Carmen did not just put a glorified dickey on that guy. 

This is going to be ugly.


----------



## Jane (Nov 28, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I predict that this is going to be a carnage, and that the only reason everyone doesn't get kicked out at the end of this episode is that they need to fill the rest of the season with something.
> 
> Chris



Amen!!! That was the most hideous load of garbage I've ever seen.

The reason Sweet P didn't go home....the only reason? She can sew pants.

NOW we know why it's all dresses all the time.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 28, 2007)

Only halfway through the episode...but...wow.....they went for waaaay too much ' kooky ', this season.

Members Only.....Hahahahahahaha..she's the last member.....

I love Asians...their fierce....?...oh..man...


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 28, 2007)

How about that extra-long rise on Jack's pants? Did it look like the model's pants were up to his armpits? I thought so.

And will Ricky turn off the waterworks at any point?


Oooooh. I don't mean Jack. I mean Rosengard. The "conservative" pants with the twenty-inch fly.


----------



## Jes (Nov 28, 2007)

All right. 

it has taken me a solid 30 min. of breathing into a paper bag to compose myself even enough to type this up. Remember that paper bag. We'll be coming back to it.

The sheer level of HEINOUSNESS of the outfits I saw walking down that run way have shocked and appalled me. SHOCKED AND APPALLED. 

WE've seen fug before. We've spoken about fug before. Do you know that that word didn't even once come up in my head this week? All I kept thinking, while I was rocking back and forth on the couch, was: What, IN THE NAME OF ALL THAT IS HOLY, is THAT?!

Those outfits, my friends, were a crime against nature, and a crime against God. They were so bad, the Catholic Church might excommunicate them. We might all need to rinse our eyeballs with that weird solution that you have to use sometimes, in industrial chemical leak situations. Sweet P's outift changed both my religion and my sexual preference. Carmen's changed them back again. 

At one point, near the end of the fashion show, the cat came into the room to find me lying on the floor in the fetal position, quietly weeping and licking the bible for strength.

I don't have even the slightest clue why the judges stayed in that room. I would have gotten up and walked out. Complete with some spitting. Take that, Crazy! I can't even get into who did what. It's pointless. There was a cloud of heinousness that took over that studio like acid rain. Almost every single one of those outfits fell out of the ugly tree, and hit every single branch on the way down.

How dare you, HOW DARE YOU, go on a fashion design (and fabrication!!) show and use as an excuse: I've never made menswear before. Well neither have I, crazies, but if I knew I was gonna be on tv, and taking up the time of the viewers at home, I'd take a crash course in, you know, putting in a zipper. Making a tie. MAKING A MAN'S WAISTBAND. Girlfriend didn't even know how wide a waistband should be. NOW COME ON. I could POOP* a better outfit than she made. It really shouldn't be hard to, at home over the course of a few days, look at some suits and see how they're constructed. Wouldn't that make sense? Have you never seen the show before, nerdlingers? And did any of them, except for Kevin, even know who Tiki was?? It was like the blind leading the naked in there, or whatever that expression is. I can't think straight tonight.

All I know is that I have been with this show from the very beginning. Episode 1, season 1. When everything was new, and Tim Gunn was still in short pants. And Heidi was a virgin! Nina didn't have that accent yet, and Michael Kors was as straight as an arrow. And I have been there, through thick and thin, no matter what events I had to attend, what projects needed finishing. I have put my life on hold for PR and this is what it's come to? THIS?

I do and do and do for those people, and this is the thanks I get? 

It may be time for me to walk away from PR. *I* can't take this program more seriously than the contestants themselves! Where will that leave me? Naked and alone, wandering the streets of NY looking for Parsons is where, and I'm not sure I can handle that right now. 

The paper bag I mentioned? I'm going to smooth it out and save it so that I can employ the 2 Bag System, next week. I plan to get one to every single model for next week's show. She can wear it over her outfit if need be. And I can wear mine--IN CASE HERS FALLS OFF!

....hmmm... do you hear that? that sound, off in the distance? the flipflipflipflip? that's gianni versace SPINNING IN HIS GRAVE. You can probably all feel the breeze from there.

I need a drink. I really do. So excuse me, while I mix myself a gin and tonic without the tonic. Or the glass. Or my dignity.






*but not in a 2 girls 1 cup kinda way


----------



## mossystate (Nov 29, 2007)

HE won???...wtf...the top of those pants were fucked UPppppp..

Have the ratings been horrible for PR?..I think not...so, why....

I am actually missing Laura and her dog fringe on the hem of everything she made. I want a few people with solid skills. I felt like I just ate packing peanuts, when I was really wanting tasty.

Waaaa...


----------



## Jes (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll take him over Crazy, any day of the week. I might have gone with Kit. I thought she was ambitious (3 pieces) and did it well. And the idea for fleece was actually really good--and fitting, in that he's a sportsdude. But I liked whatshisface's too (the winner).

Could ricki stop crying? for a 2 seconds? in a row? Ricki? If you're making US cry with your shitty work, you don't get the luxury of crying, too! FYI! HTH!

And you know what? With crazy and her 'i won't touch other men'--uh, is that smart for a FASHION DESIGNER WHO HAS TO FIT THINGS ON MODELS? I said it in the beginning and I'll say it now. What do you wanna bet she takes it all? Her of the 'imbue the fabric with energy, aka SPIT' and 'i don't know how to use a sewing machine' fame?

Or at least she'll stay in the game 'til near the bitter end. 

And end that can't come soon enough if tonight's debacle is repeated ever again. In the history of ever.

I have a migraine. I might have to call out of work, tomorrow. I have hysterical blindness. Like a war victim.*












*not intended to offend any actual war victims.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes, my god. Tell it. As much as I want to cheer on for Ricky and his Virgin-of-Guadalupe-grade tears, I'm at the point where if he went next week I'd look at it as the work of some blind Justitia of fashion. I mean, what a sloppy freaking suit! And he just keeps trying to find excuses for himself. I'm sorry, Ricky. Go. Just go.

The models were hot. Did I mention that? But why do they walk so funny?

Also, I KNOW that my mom could sew a shirt better than Sweet P's. WTF? How could her shirt's neck have ended up so gynormous? Tiki did say his neck was thick and his butt was big, but damn! What an abomination. Though she seems one of the most lucid of the bunch, aware of the abominableness of her own creation well before it even showed on the runway.

Christian did his usual weirdo Victorian-1980s hybrid cut. Whatever.

I bet Jack gets in trouble next episode for using his shorts to cut that pattern. I mean, not fair, right?

All in all, yes, so hideous, all of it. The lunatic spirit of Wendy Pepper is haunting those halls. But could Tim be any cooler?


----------



## Jes (Nov 29, 2007)

Could you totally tell that Tiki's wife explained to him what 'texture' meant in an outfit, and that he's just been using that word ever since, like he has a fucking clue what it sounds like?! Like when you first heard postmodern or discursive and you just started throwing that shit out there like rice at a wedding? But not the smart bird-friendly eco-weddings. No, the 1970s powder-blue ruffle-shirt Uncle Ben's instant rice weddings. Remember? I do.


The models walk funny because of their giant, giant erections. The erections that they, and Rami, have encouraged, in my honor. Mine, and mine alone.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes, I remember. It was around 1986 that I first heard the word post-structuralist. Whoa, Nellie! Still one of my "best" words.

Darling, of course. I'd never come between a girl and her junk-in-the-trunk-in-the-front Israeli bi (just vibes I'm getting lately) boyfriend.


----------



## Jes (Nov 29, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Israeli bi (just vibes I'm getting lately) boyfriend.



Uh, i think you need to STEP OFF, *****.

you think i can't turn a gay man straight/ you think i can't? BRING IT.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 29, 2007)

Jes said:


> Uh, i think you need to STEP OFF, *****.
> 
> you think i can't turn a gay man straight/ you think i can't? BRING IT.



Would this be a bad time to tell you that Rami and I are pregnant with our love child?


----------



## butch (Nov 29, 2007)

I had such hopes-a night where they'd design clothes that I might actually like, and I swear, even fashion challenged me could see there was a whole lotta ugly on that runway. I mean, come on! If Jeffrey could design an outfit for whatshername's plus size mom, then can't those folks make an outfit for a man? Even Jack's was nasty (no jacket, that was appalling), and he has the experience.

And damn it, how hard is it really to design for someone with a big neck and a big ass, Sweet P? Although, truth be told, my neck is too big for men's shirts and my ass is too small for men's pants, so what the hell do I know, except even that Sweet P shirt would be swimming around my neck and chins like a deflated Hindenburg.

But, loved Chris getting the vapors over the hot models, and Heidi looking incredulous and satisfied when Tiki mentioned wanting to conceal his big ass. Seriosuly, though, if they're cross promoting the Today show, is it only a matter of time before the cast of "The Office" or "Heroes" are getting in on the action?


----------



## butch (Nov 29, 2007)

And how come no one metioned Jack lugging Christian around everywhere? Christian is to Jack as a Chihuahua is to Paris Hilton-the new must have accessory! Soon we'll all be carting around little wacky haired Christians in our handbags.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 29, 2007)

for the record: i look fucking _fly_ in my members only jacket.
thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Jes (Nov 29, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Would this be a bad time to tell you that Rami and I are pregnant with our love child?



You are no longer allowed to post in this thread. I have cleaned out your desk and left the contents in a box outside the front door. 

Do not come back or security will be called to escort you out.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 29, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> ....The models were hot. Did I mention that? But why do they walk so funny.....



Umm....could it be the atrocious construction of their pants? ding, ding, ding...we have a winner!

Dear Lord, I have never seen anything like this in my entire life! I fail to comprehend how can a bunch of people that have the cheek to call themselves designers, produce something like THIS! Isn't that illegal? There must be laws against that in every civilized country. I'm sure I recall a reference to this in our own Constitution.

If by chance, there are no laws against it, I think we should form a lobby. We should start petitions. Maybe someone could be beheaded (like the show's producers). I think this episode might very well be the thing that pushes our country over the precipice and into anarchy.

Chris


----------



## Jane (Nov 29, 2007)

Designers my ass THEY CAN'T DESIGN nor SEW PANTS!!!!!

Yes, the "Christian Purse" was quite uh.....unattractive.

Sweet P can't "do" sleeves. Okay, at 12 I had a problem with sleeves (then I figured out they needed to go in the RIGHT WAY not backwards). I don't sew and I don't CALL MYSELF A DESIGNER.

You design for models...girls with no boobs nor asses....isn't that a man?

Sheesh!!!

My son said the only thing he would wear was the fleece jacket. (He wouldn't..it would hang in his closet.)


----------



## Jes (Nov 29, 2007)

I think we all know why Jack was crying now, don't we? Don't we all? Wouldn't you be crying too? In fact, didn't you, last night?


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 29, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Would this be a bad time to tell you that Rami and I are pregnant with our love child?



Did I say Rami? I meant RICKY! Ricky! Yes, Ricky. He and I have a bun in the oven. We will dress it in baby lingerie.


----------



## Jes (Nov 30, 2007)

you are ][ this close. this close.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been a baaaaaad PR fan. I was otherwise indisposed on Wednesday night, so I didn't watch, BUT I did see the "Rate the Runway" looks on Bravotv.com.

WHY IN THE HELL did the winning look win?? Because of the shiteousness that was sent down the runway, it STILL wasn't the best. However, I must consider that the "client" was Tiki Barber, and some of the garments that looked better than other were tailored right to the model... who is not Tiki-sized. So I guess I kind of get it. It looked baggy as hell on the model, but might look decent-ish on Tiki?! Is that what they were shooting for?

Carmen... oh Carmen... you dressed the man in a baby blue scarf with pants and an elongated bolero. Sweet P, could you at least have the man tie the effing tie and button the rest of the shirt? Maybe the shirt didn't have more buttons, but... ug...U-G-L-Y, you ain't got no alibi....

Kevin made his model wear perky lavender. Not even decent pastel lavender...FUG.

I hate saying this, because I really disliked his first outfit, but I think Rami should have won it, based on the Runway pictures. 

Must.... watch.... next.... week!!!


----------



## Jes (Nov 30, 2007)

Meg, you're going to need to come to my weekend study session as penance.

I'll seat you next to Fascinita.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, see, I figure by not watching the actual show, then I have a "judges" perspective. Because Heidi, Mikey, Nina, and whomever else they have on, DON'T get to see the "behind the scenes" either. 

But shit, if it means I get to snuggle up to you for an entire day, I'm down :wubu:


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 5, 2007)

All right. Time to rock 'n' roll. In spite of much end-o-semester schoolwork left to do, I cannot NOT watch tonight. But they'd better step up to the plate tonight, no lie. It was a toss up last week as to what was worse, the PR menswear disaster, or watching Paula Deen's hokey homespun take on battle cranberry over at Iron Chef.

Any guesses as to whether or not Ricky gets cut tonight? And whether he'll cry or not?


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm really hating Victoria right now. Ugh.


----------



## Jes (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't even think ther's a point to betting on whether ricky cries or not, right? 

And that hat? ENOUGH WITH THE CHOO CHOO TRAIN HAT, RICKI.

I'm not going to lie. I odn't get hats. Britney and her newsie newsboy hat? Don't get it. Ricki and the choo choo hat? don't get it. And I certainly don't need to see it day after day. Whatchoo (GET IT? GET IT??) hiding under that hat, Ricky? Your box of Puffs?

Poor Chubby. We all loved him. The nice thing is, he weathered it well. he's an adult, with a joy and some life experience to teach him that this was a good experience and not something to make or break his life. I like that about him. 

Yes, victoria.... I think she's talented but she has a bit of hte Kara Saun Boss Lady thing going (cf. my earlier post about KS). 

Oh, and another thing about Ricki--when he said: Now I see ...Steven's? (who? the winner last week with the shirt) true colors--about swapping out models.

Bitch, you took Carmen's model last week and in the confessional, you were all: I didn't really feel that bad, I mean, it's a competition!

so, I don't know about you. At first you seemed nice, and earnest. Now I'm starting to see you as a bit of the whiny kid brother who talked a big game but had nothing to show for it, and then cried ANYWAY, wanting our sympathy.

That said, that was a shittily hard challenge. Giving someone nasty fashion trends and asking them to make them over while making them hang out in the schoolyard with 2 OTHER fashion nightmares, is horrible.

and honestly, i bet elisa goes the distance. i have a feeling she might. she has that crazy ...whatshername? i'm so tired. The british crazy lady. she has some of that to her.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 5, 2007)

About next week's show sneak-peak of the models. They are obviously supposed to be "unusual". I'm hoping for fat people. That would be exciting and awesome beyond belief, but I have this sneaking suspicion that it's senior citizens, bcs of a mention of them somewhere in the "in between commercials" snippets.

As far as this show.....well....no shockers......really. Someone finally designed something good. FINALLY! Who would have expected that....in a room full of designers. Will the wonders ever cease?

I think that at this point, there are certain people that are obviously edging forward as "favorites" (perhaps just in my mind....but still), and others that are obviously not long for this show *cough*Ricky*cough*.

IMO, Kevin and Jillian are beginning to look good for possible winners, or at least top three.

Chris


----------



## Jane (Dec 5, 2007)

kr7 said:


> About next week's show sneak-peak of the models. They are obviously supposed to be "unusual". I'm hoping for fat people. That would be exciting and awesome beyond belief, but I have this sneaking suspicion that it's senior citizens, bcs of a mention of them somewhere in the "in between commercials" snippets.
> 
> As far as this show.....well....no shockers......really. Someone finally designed something good. FINALLY! Who would have expected that....in a room full of designers. Will the wonders ever cease?
> 
> ...



Ricki has figured out that drama keeps you on the show.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jane said:


> Ricki has figured out that drama keeps you on the show.



Yeah, but he REALLY sucks. Do you think the producers would blatantly disregard his very obvious lack of any skill, just for the drama factor? I dunno. I can't see how they could seriously get rid of someone clearly more talented in his place. Then again.....

Chris


----------



## Jane (Dec 5, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Yeah, but he REALLY sucks. Do you think the producers would blatantly disregard his very obvious lack of any skill, just for the drama factor? I dunno. I can't see how they could seriously get rid of someone clearly more talented in his place. Then again.....
> 
> Chris



Is this a design show or a television show?


----------



## kr7 (Dec 5, 2007)

BTW, is anyone else of the opinion that they have used their best designers for season 1, and have since been resorting to their (progressively worse) cast-offs? I realize that people have to audition for each season, but from what I heard, some of the people on this season auditioned for each of the previous seasons, and failed to get on.

Chris


----------



## kr7 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jane said:


> Is this a design show or a television show?



Oh yeah! :doh: my bad.

Chris


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 5, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Yeah, but he REALLY sucks. Do you think the producers would blatantly disregard his very obvious lack of any skill, just for the drama factor? I dunno. I can't see how they could seriously get rid of someone clearly more talented in his place. Then again.....
> 
> Chris



Whatchoo talkin' 'bout, Jes? Ricky's hat is hot.

No, just kidding. I thought Ricky should've been sent home tonight, not Chris. At least Chris can sew. But his costume aesthetic got the best of him. 

How about that Sweet P, though? Donna Karan loved her dress. Go, P!


----------



## Jes (Dec 6, 2007)

can you imagine? As Heidi intro'd Donna, I said outloud, to the necklace I was feverishly making in front of the teev: My god. Can you imagine Donna Karan judging your work? CRAP.


Totally unrelated: i found the cutest pair of panties ever worn in the history of ever the other day at the Macy's. White cotton, with pink, orange and yellow stylized bunnies (about the size of a dime) on them. Gah!


----------



## butch (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm just going to come out and say it-last night was pretty boring. Even the drama between the teams was not that interesting.

And the only reason they kept Ricky was for the drama factor-lets be real here, it was between him and Carmen last week to be sent home, so we know he's not that good. Teary latino queen trumps jovial fat queen every day, people. 

And now that my 2 early faves have been kicked off, I switch my allegiances to Steven. His Tim Gunn impression may not be as good as Santinos, but I love his low key wit.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 6, 2007)

butch said:


> I'm just going to come out and say it-last night was pretty boring. Even the drama between the teams was not that interesting.....



I have to agree. It was really boring. In fact, this whole season, thus far, has been....just....bleh. Something's missing...I dunno.

Chris

PS
It's a relief to me that Chris got kicked off. It was really confusing to read everyone's posts and see "my" name. LOL! :doh:


----------



## Jes (Dec 6, 2007)

we all need to hold our disappointment. I have a feeling there will be some surprises and some dark horses. Not crying ones though, i hope.


----------



## Jane (Dec 6, 2007)

I didn't hate Chris' jacket like the judges did. He did need to take up about four inches in the back to make it fitted, but I didn't find it hideous.

I'm glad someone liked Sweet P's dress. I know "baggy sweater" was her theme, but...uh...no.


----------



## Jes (Dec 6, 2007)

i thought his outfit was fug. Sorry. I love him and am surprised he couldn't see the error of his ways. Then again, a costume designer will make everything a costume and a lingerie designer will make everything a slip dress.

His item wasn't modern at all.

Did crazy make the black shift with cut outs? That just seemed...80s. Not 80s inspired, jsut 80s, down to the Flashdance asymmetry.

I was really hoping your son would chime in here, Jane. Any words?


----------



## Jane (Dec 6, 2007)

Jes said:


> i thought his outfit was fug. Sorry. I love him and am surprised he couldn't see the error of his ways. Then again, a costume designer will make everything a costume and a lingerie designer will make everything a slip dress.
> 
> His item wasn't modern at all.
> 
> ...



He said he just keeps waiting for someone, anyone exhibit some talent.

He hated the jacket, but liked the dress underneath (with which I was not impressed).


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 6, 2007)

Jane said:


> He said he just keeps waiting for someone, anyone exhibit some talent.



I quite liked Kevin's shorts with the poodle-skirt-inspired top (with the high collar?). Although I really dislike Kevin's way, for some reason.

And (we all know he belongs to a certain woman on this thread, but) I love Rami's accent more and more everytime he opens his mouth. Having a sexy accent is a talent, isn't it?


----------



## elle camino (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah i've been really bored so far. i like jillian, kit, christian, and whatshisface with the crazy beard, but even they've been boring. 
whatevs. it's not like i'll actually stop watching. 

also: cute.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 6, 2007)

elle camino said:


> also: cute.



Wow! I always liked Dale a lot. The fauxhawk's got to go, but I liked his googly-eyed cuteness a lot.

Stayed up late last night to watch Top Chef Holiday Special last night. Are all female chefs lesbian? Yes, Betty, too. The girl-chef judge with the blond fauxhawk is cute, but--and I'm about to repeat myself--the fauxhawk's got to go.

PS - If I had a dime for every butch, fauxhawked lesbian who thought her poop didn't stink and looked pointedly the other way when they caught me looking at them, I'd have about fifty cents. What's with that, females? Don't any butch ladies like the fat girls? (Butch, that question is not necessarily aimed at you.)


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> yeah i've been really bored so far. i like jillian, kit, christian, and whatshisface with the crazy beard, but even they've been boring.
> whatevs. it's not like i'll actually stop watching.
> 
> also: cute.



shut up!

dale is the cutest of the cute. he is.

i don't see it, though. i could be crazy, but i don't see it.


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Wow! I always liked Dale a lot. The fauxhawk's got to go, but I liked his googly-eyed cuteness a lot.
> 
> Stayed up late last night to watch Top Chef Holiday Special last night. Are all female chefs lesbian? Yes, Betty, too. The girl-chef judge with the blond fauxhawk is cute, but--and I'm about to repeat myself--the fauxhawk's got to go.
> 
> PS - If I had a dime for every butch, fauxhawked lesbian who thought her poop didn't stink and looked pointedly the other way when they caught me looking at them, I'd have about fifty cents. What's with that, females? Don't any butch ladies like the fat girls? (Butch, that question is not necessarily aimed at you.)



ugh.

i used to attend the pottery studio on monday nights 'til I realized that was officially

Angry Lesbian Night.

It was like...no one ever boarded the Humor Train. None of them even bought a ticket. You know? LIfe is way too short to have no sense of humor at all.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 7, 2007)

I have no idea what Project Runway is but it can't possibly be half as entertaining as this thread! I might actually consider watching it if they had y'alls comments running as a crawl at the bottom of the screen. Or better yet, BBW silhouettes and voice-over comments, ala Dims Mystery Project Runway 3000! I'm waiting, ladies. Give the public what it wants, deserves and desperately NEEDS! :eat2:


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2007)

With all due respect, Ernest, while you're welcome to join in, this thread is not for beginners and it's not for wide-eyed innocents, either. There are standards. Standards that must be met. 

You'll need to familiarize yourself with the show, the current designers and the judges. Anyone who posts 'Uh, who is Michael Kors?' will have his/her post immediately deleted.*

For the neophyte, I would recommend both Bravo's own site (a bit hard to manoeuvre but important and the fine people at TelevisionWithoutPity. They are doing God's work, Ernest. God's work.
http://www.televisionwithoutpity.com/Shows/Project-Runway


*N.B. I don't have the power to delete any posts. But I will be deleting you in my mind.


That said, I did like the 2 ideas you put forth, above. You may have potential here, Ernest. But no talent matures without much hard work.


----------



## butch (Dec 7, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Wow! I always liked Dale a lot. The fauxhawk's got to go, but I liked his googly-eyed cuteness a lot.
> 
> Stayed up late last night to watch Top Chef Holiday Special last night. Are all female chefs lesbian? Yes, Betty, too. The girl-chef judge with the blond fauxhawk is cute, but--and I'm about to repeat myself--the fauxhawk's got to go.
> 
> PS - If I had a dime for every butch, fauxhawked lesbian who thought her poop didn't stink and looked pointedly the other way when they caught me looking at them, I'd have about fifty cents. What's with that, females? Don't any butch ladies like the fat girls? (Butch, that question is not necessarily aimed at you.)



Oh, Fascinita, no worries-the lesbians typically don't like me too much. Maybe because I don't do 'angry' very well, who knows? But, alas, I have no fauxhawk, but if I caught you checking me out, Fascinita, I'd do anything but pointedly look away. It surprises me that more lesbians, or butch lesbians, wouldn't like fat girls, due to all that lovely curvature and what not that they typical fat girl has?

Wasn't the lesbian who recently got queer bashed one of the contestants on the Holiday Top Chef special? How is she?


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2007)

butch said:


> Oh, Fascinita, no worries-the lesbians typically don't like me too much. Maybe because I don't do 'angry' very well, who knows? But, alas, I have no fauxhawk, but if I caught you checking me out, Fascinita, I'd do anything but pointedly look away. It surprises me that more lesbians, or butch lesbians, wouldn't like fat girls, due to all that lovely curvature and what not that they typical fat girl has?
> 
> Wasn't the lesbian who recently got queer bashed one of the contestants on the Holiday Top Chef special? How is she?



the lesbians at AfterEllen.com were not kind to the Adipositivty Project. NOT KIND.


----------



## butch (Dec 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> the lesbians at AfterEllen.com were not kind to the Adipositivty Project. NOT KIND.



I blame "The L Word." All those ultra skinny straight girls playing lesbians (and yes, I know the cast is not uniformly het) makes all the real lesbians think size 0 is in. You'd think if anyone could resist the patriarchy, it would be lesbians, but I guess not.

And please know I'm being satirical here. The queer women over at nolose.org are representing for the big girl/big girl love, ya know.


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2007)

i think they are resisting it, in their own crazy way. it's a long story. 

and this is neither the time nor the place. I shall step away from my own tangent!


----------



## butch (Dec 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> i think they are resisting it, in their own crazy way. it's a long story.
> 
> and this is neither the time nor the place. I shall step away from my own tangent!



Interesting-and good move on stepping away from the tangent. I'll bring it back to the topic at hand-

why are there no cute pseudo-queer women designers on PR4? There was at least one last year, and I am quite disappointed that this year doesn't even make my lesdar tingle. Maybe that is why I am bored-they kick out the former model and they don't cast any sporty/androgynous chicks for the show this season.

But at least it looks like next week is the weepy Jack week-the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2007)

we don't know that any of them are straight, do we? even Crazy could be bi, or lying, or just crazy. 

we can't assume!

kit looks like she's taken a bite of the pie at least a few times, ifyouknowwhati'msaying.


(that expression comes from my gym dude, Hassan. We were talking about a confusing dude at the gym who we think is gay. I asked Hassan and he's like: oh, I think so. And if he's not...he's at least tasted that pie, you know?)


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 7, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I have no idea what Project Runway is but it can't possibly be half as entertaining as this thread! I might actually consider watching it if they had y'alls comments running as a crawl at the bottom of the screen.



We actually do have running commentary on Wednesday nights. During the commercial breaks. We're very inventive. And cutting edge. And we're stars. Hot stars. Tan and gorgeous stars.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 7, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> We actually do have running commentary on Wednesday nights. During the commercial breaks. We're very inventive. And cutting edge. And we're stars. Hot stars. Tan and gorgeous stars.



Wow, I am SO there for that! Thanks! Trust that I will be present as a committed but irredeemably clueless lurker. I love clever, kitschy banter, even if I have no idea what's being discussed. Unfortunately a brain marinated in testosterone for 51 years has no real fashion sense to speak of. Even men who look good and care about such things are just apt mimics as far as I can tell. 

I have two basic expectations of my wardrobe: a) keep butt grease off the furniture. b) keep dripping hot food or beverages off my chest and lap. Pockets are also good. I like epaulets but not sure why?

Other than that fashion needs more clear cut rules in order for me to be able to play. For example, dark shirt with dark pants is OK, but plaid shirt with plaid pants is apparently a no-no? This is worse than English spelling "rules"! I can at least understand why those are so effed up.

Anyway, just wanted to be clear my interest is purely profligate and voyeuristic. I'm a repartee' peeper and y'all are like some fabulous, verbal I-Max show. On principle I just refuse to actually learn anything about fashion.

Thanks to all!
Your Outed Fan,
Scott

PS The gorgeous goes with out saying, tans are totally optional and you're all my stars just for being so deliciously yourselves.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> Hassan and he's like: oh, I think so. And if he's not...he's at least tasted that pie, you know?)



Hassan sounds cool.

I know a pie I'd like to take a bite out of. It's a blueberry pie. It is on a window sill in my imagination, so close but yet so... nonexistent. I can't quite reach it, no matter how I try. So I let it sit there, perfuming the air with its blueberry-pieness (you know those tendrils of steam?). But I'm keeping my eye on it. Just you wait.

Oh yeah, Kit looks like she's totally been there. Oh, God, I just had a flash image of Sweet P and Kit getting it on. I am, like, sick in the head.

Seriously, does anybody think there is ever any nookie going on between design challenges? And why don't they show it, if so? Not the nookie, the romantic shenanigans.


----------



## Jes (Dec 8, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> irredeemably clueless lurker. .



not good enough.

lurkers do not post. So you can lurk, or, you can educate yourself and post. But I'm telling you now--it's not a game for beginners.]

I believe the show shoots over 5 weeks. There are...what...10 challenges? Roughly. Many have 2 days to complete with maybe some extra interviewing time. That's pretty much every day, then, with (I"d assume) a day or 2 off for religious purposes (like when I had to lick the bible for strength when sweet p couldn't make a shirt. Are they all that different than a woman's blouse? I wouldn't think so!!) And you work 'til midnight and are up early i the morning. I'm not saying it's impossible, but I am saying: when would you find the time? A lot of the time, even non-challenge time, you're i a group (like at Atlas). 

That said, I've already fucked Rami like 12 times.

Today.


Oh, I got into it last night at the craft sale--I met this woman who was allover the show and was trying to tell me she thinks he's gay. 

I ain't tryin' to hear that.

And I told her: what IS it with me and those bald-headed israelis? And she says; He seems kind of arrogant. And i was like: I KNOW. THAT'S WHAT'S MAKING IT WORK FOR ME! 

I kind of want him to tell me he still remembers his rifle training from his time in the Army in a vaguely menacing way--and then throw me over the arm of the couch...ifyouknowwhati'msayingandithinkyoudo.


----------



## wistful (Dec 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> the lesbians at AfterEllen.com were not kind to the Adipositivty Project. NOT KIND.




I'm saddened to hear this but not at all suprised.It's been my personal experience that Lesbians are every bit as fat phobic as the rest of this crazy thin lovin' culture we live in.Over the years I've noticed there seems to be a certain body type that's virtually worshiped amongst gay women(there are many,MANY exceptions to this of course) and that's a very lean,athletic sometimes almost boyish body.I've seen this type drooled over again and again.Now while I have no issues with people finding hard bodied women attractive it truly saddens me that the lesbian beauty ideal is in its own way fairly narrow.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 9, 2007)

wistful said:


> it truly saddens me that the lesbian beauty ideal is in its own way fairly narrow.



Not just narrow, but apparently edging toward a masculine or androgynous ideal, n'est-ce pas? It's a sad day when women who love women prefer their women to look like boys. Oh, OK. I'm being melodramatic. The butch lesbians look fly to me. But when it becomes narrow and exclusive, I get pissed off. Is there no room on earth for fatsoes, anywhere? Not in the arms of men, nor in the arms of the "ladies"? Fuck that. Fuck you, fascist lesbian feminazis. (Yeah, you deserve that.) OK, I'm angry. But whatever happened to the "womyn's" movement and radical, pro-woman lesbianism? Are today's lesbians no more than glorified gay guys with twats? Has lesbian culture aligned itself too closely with male gay culture, mimicking its visual "look" as well as its values? And whatever happened to granola and Birkenstocks? I'm serious.

And to the future Mrs. Kashou, do you two plan to live on the East Coast, or West?


----------



## Jane (Dec 9, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Not just narrow, but apparently edging toward a masculine or androgynous ideal, n'est-ce pas? It's a sad day when women who love women prefer their women to look like boys. Oh, OK. I'm being melodramatic. The butch lesbians look fly to me. But when it becomes narrow and exclusive, I get pissed off. Is there no room on earth for fatsoes, anywhere? Not in the arms of men, nor in the arms of the "ladies"? Fuck that. Fuck you, fascist lesbian feminazis. (Yeah, you deserve that.) OK, I'm angry. But whatever happened to the "womyn's" movement and radical, pro-woman lesbianism? Are today's lesbians no more than glorified gay guys with twats? Has lesbian culture aligned itself too closely with male gay culture, mimicking its visual "look" as well as its values? And whatever happened to granola and Birkenstocks? I'm serious.
> 
> And to the future Mrs. Kashou, do you two plan to live on the East Coast, or West?



I know a fairly butch lesbian who cries in public when things don't go just her way. I think that may be worse.


----------



## Jes (Dec 11, 2007)

well, i think the hiv sufferer goes home this week, suddenly, according to the promos. Steven? Jeffrey? Sorry. The names havne't stuck yet. I don't know what would have happened--did he lose someone and he needs to leave for that? What would make him so sick 1 week into the competition?

did the losing outfits bother him that much the other week?


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi, my name is Fascinita and I've gained 120 lbs!


----------



## Ash (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh my god. Steve? Glue? 

And his model looks like a pilgrim.

He's in big, big trouble.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 12, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Oh my god. Steve? Glue?
> 
> And his model looks like a pilgrim.
> 
> He's in big, big trouble.



Truly he *deserved* to be out tonight. I'm sorry to see him go. He's very adorable in his weirdo way. But that dress was an abomination.


----------



## Jes (Dec 12, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Oh my god. Steve? Glue?
> 
> And his model looks like a pilgrim.
> 
> He's in big, big trouble.



It was total REMAINS OF THE DAY up in there. He even played the repressed Anthony Hopkins role!!


----------



## kr7 (Dec 12, 2007)

I wanted to be excited about the fact that they were creating designs for "real" women. I really did. But....it just seemed that the only reason they actually condescended to dress an "average" woman was , bcs she "earned" this privilage by loosing weight. It considerably diminished any excitement on my part. Maybe I am being just over sensitive. *shrugs*

I have to admit that I was pretty impressed by Christian's design. I mean *I* would actually wear that!  That's a first!

Kevin is normally my fave. His design worked well on the woman. The top was particularly good. The leggings....meh, but then I guess they worked with the outfit.

Jillian (another fave), I had a problem with tonight. The judges praised her dress to high heaven.  Was I the only one that saw the sloppiness of the tailoring, not to mention, the unflattering fit of the skirt?

Chris, chris, chris, chris....first of all, it's just annoying. Now, I'm going to be perpetually confused when he is being discussed. Did somebody call my name? LOL! Secondly, yup, you can definitely tell that he designs costumes for a living. I don't mean to be cruel, but thus far, his designs would do superbly well in any drag queen boutique. I always feel like his models should be wearing a gold lame turban topped with a giant fruit salad. Seriously.

Chris


----------



## Ash (Dec 12, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Chris, chris, chris, chris....



I've decided to start calling him Chubbins. 

Seriously, he's so over-the-top that it's entertaining. I predict that next week he puts an eye patch and striped leggings on his model.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 12, 2007)

TONIGHT

Liked:
===

-Keving saying "Bring it on," and that he loved working with real people. He seemed genuinely pleased to be working with the makeover brigade.

-Heidi's houndstooth skirt. I continue to adore the traditional fabric. I love it when it's cut cute and fits well. I'd wear that with opaque black tights and a black jacket and big silver hoops.

-Tim's silver hair. But what's new?

-Sweet P's simpatico pining for Chris.

-That Chris is back!

-Jillian's red dress. Very nice pintucks on that thing. Very flattering color.

-Rami's million-dollar smile.

-Da jacket! Come on. Christian's jacket was just plain fly. And it sounds like next semester... ooops... I mean, next episode his ego will start grabbing center stage in the kooky internal dynamics of the group. We sure are due for some excitement.


Did not like:
=======

-Jack's mouth. Looked scary. I felt sorry for him. Especially after that sad little wave he gave Victorya right before he went out the door. Sorry to see you go early, jack.

-Victorya. I just don't like her. And I think she's a mole. Anyone with me on that? It's like she's "acting" her way through interpersonal contact with the others.

-Steve's utter lack of interest in doing anything with that wedding dress. So what it's polyester and acetate? Work with it, Broomhilda! It was like he was taking a stand against the whole concept of polyester, or of white, or of weddings. But you know what? Like Tim says: MAKE IT WORK!

-Kevin's linen tube-top as much as the judges seemed to like. It was so plain and housewifey. And linen does nothing for me anymore. Sorry, but I've wasted one too many dollars on shapeless linen "bigshirts" from Jessica London, and now linen's left a bad taste in my mouth.

-Victorya's green velvet cocktail thing. Neckline too high. Don't care for Victorya. Nuff said.

-The forty promos for _The Housewives of Orange Country_ that ran during the hour.

-Ricky's streetwalker-tight pants--plus they were hemmed too high and they threw that lady's proportions off.

-Gosh, Chris really has a hard time getting away from the costumery stuff.


Don't care either way:
=============

-Rami's outfit. I'm sorry to say that I haven't been impressed by anything Rami's done since that first gray dress. No, not even last week's take on "poodle skirt" (the dress - I loved Kevin's outfit last week, though.) I don't *hate* Rami's stuff. I'm just underwhelmed.

-Sweet P's nondescript dress.


----------



## butch (Dec 12, 2007)

kR7, I feel the same way about the models for tonight's show. Just like I complained earlier that in 4 seasons they've had at least 3 fat or formerly fat male designers on the show, and not one fat woman designer (of either plus-sized clothing or something else)? And, they've designed clothes for dogs last season, but they can't create a challenge where they design for a plus-size market that I'm guessing is larger in numbers than the dog couture market?

Look, it isn't a fat rights 'up in arms' moment or anything, but it gets old when the only time these reality shows will show women with any connection to fatness, it is under the guise of 'losing/lost weight' and it gets old, kR7, just like you point out. It isn't too much, I think, to hope for the occasional 'fat women are people too' angle in some of these reality shows.

And I'm no longer going to pick favorites on this show-they always get booted after I write about them here.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 13, 2007)

Agree on those comments, Butch and Chris. God forbid you should show a fat woman on TV.

Also, can I throw in that I think next week they are doing some sort of Broadway thing? From the background when Tim takes them to another location, it looks like it is right in that vein. If it's costumes for a play, Chris should feel right at home, no?

I am now going back to playing volleyball with my cat and watching Janice Dickinson's collagen lips.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 13, 2007)

I effing LOVE Hawaiian shirts!!!:wubu: Why are there no Hawaiian pants?!? :blush: Respectfully resumes lurking while madly loving you all. :bow:


----------



## kr7 (Dec 13, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I effing LOVE Hawaiian shirts!!!:wubu: Why are there no Hawaiian pants?!? :blush: Respectfully resumes lurking while madly loving you all. :bow:



I beg to differ: http://store.shirtsofhawaii.com/hibiscusdream13.html

http://store.shirtsofhawaii.com/hibiscusdream13.html

Chris


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 13, 2007)

Ernesto (yes, that's your fashion name),

I was under the impression (from another thread) that you were going offline? Either way, what are the hawaiian shirt comments apropos of? Of Chris March? Does this mean you've been watching the show?

PS- Nice pants, kr7


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 13, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I beg to differ: http://store.shirtsofhawaii.com/hibiscusdream13.html
> 
> http://store.shirtsofhawaii.com/hibiscusdream13.html
> 
> Chris



Chris,

While I ultimately always defer to female omniscience in all things fashion I must respectfully submit that the words "capri" and "pants" are oxymoronic in the hetero men's wardrobe. If you are, for whatever nefarious reasons, challenging my masculinity I must caution you that while I am old I am by no means dead (yet).

Respectfully,
Scott

pantless


----------



## Jes (Dec 13, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I wanted to be excited about the fact that they were creating designs for "real" women. I really did. But....it just seemed that the only reason they actually condescended to dress an "average" woman was , bcs she "earned" this privilage by loosing weight. It considerably diminished any excitement on my part. Maybe I am being just over sensitive. *shrugs*
> 
> I have to admit that I was pretty impressed by Christian's design. I mean *I* would actually wear that!  That's a first!
> 
> ...



I thought Jillian's dress was fug! let's not kid oursevles--it's gotta be hard to dress a woman who has lost 100 lbs, unless she's also had skin removal surgery, and i wasn't seeing any scars tonight (i'll admit that halfway through the show and unrelated to it, i burst into tears for 2 or 3 minutes, missing a bit of the action, and then my eyes were all fucked up, as they become). So perhaps that's the 'tightest' she could make the dress w/o showing every lady lump that's now empty? but i didn't like it. ANd i was really offended that you can get away with using piping, from the original outfit. That wasn't the purpose of the exercise.

Chubbins designs every single outfit he does as if it's for a character in Pippin. I like him, just as i said we all would--but that's not being a designer. At all.

Christian's outfit? Rocked the house. yes, it's his signature look, but it DID work and the budget and materials were so limited that he made wise choices. 

I have now decided that I am in love with Kevin. He looks so manly. Of course, a fly swatter would look manly in that crowd, but whatever.

Crazy, when will you learn to sew? Sitting up on that table, all nutty looking, spitting on shit and hand sewing, like you're trying to audition for the 7th grade Special People Club. Come on. Yor'e better than that. And even if you're not, *I* am better than watching that. 

Tim Tim Tim.

Has anyone noticed Heidi is looking more militant, somehow? I think it might be the seemy underbelly of the show coming out. The... tension. Between her teutonic good looks and Rami's hebraic ones. I can't be the only one thinking this, right? I'm probably the only one thinking this w/o pants on, though...

Oh, the weirdest thing happened tonight, btw. Rami had his feet up on the coffee table while we were watching, and he knows I don't love that. And I kind of looked at him, and he veerrrrry slowly took his feet down. And then he reaches over into his coat pocket, and he pulls out a pack of cigs. he KNOWS there's no smoking in my house, but he just pulled out a cig and some matches, all the while looking me dead in the eye and begging me to challenge him, and lit the cigarette. I ... I don't know. He knows there's no smoking, I know there's no smoking, vegetable lasagne knows there's no smoking, but something about that manly insouciance...well it just sends me! The feminist in me is ashamed to say this, but I let him smoke and... I...even told him he could put his feet back on the table. But mostly just b/c I love watching his soccer-playing thighs rippling. No one smolders quite like a hot bald israeli. 

wait. what were we talking about? Let me just take a break from the action here and say: if someone doesn't put the wood to me, good and hard, soon...well... you don't even want to know what will happen. DON"T WANT TO KNOW.

I like KEvin's outfit. I did. He did something smart with what he had. And I don't know what what'shisface with the wedding dress did. He bailed, he bagged. you're all right. Of course, what can you do with nasty white? Maybe a summer-ish (wrong fabric, right color) garden party dress with a fun beaded bag?! hey, that's an idea!

i didn't hate the concept for the show. I never love the 'big clap' for weight loss out of context but then again, those women clearly wanted to lose weight and did what it took--diet, surgery, whatever. Will they stay thin? Are they healthier? I don't know and I don't care. It's their choice and I can clap for someone who made a choice to make a change and carried it out--even surgery isn't 'easy,' so clap clap. But i thought the concept was reallllly smart. So, you have an average woman (or even not average, with the skin issue i mentioned above) and a woman who wants a makeover too b/c of a recent change. And you get a picture of her style, so you know you have to please her, but you have to put your own in, as well, and you have crap for material. That is a really tough, smart challenge. I give it a thumbs up. My vagina. 

huh? what? oh.

Victorya might have that asian-american amy tan thing going on. Like: win at all costs. Be a robot. Filial piety. SOmetimes, when she gets nutty, I call her a crazian. If you know what i'm saying. I do, I'll admit it. Don't you give me that look!

Finally: RICKI. THIS IS YOUR CHILDHOOD BULLY. You're still a big girl, and I'll be hitting you in the face for your lunch money at 11 am sharp! in other words: fuuuucck! ricki! shut up! shut up!

i'm sorry about jack. he had some real talent, I think, and seemed to be a good guy.

and ernest? what the hell? that comment made no sense.


----------



## Jes (Dec 13, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Chris,
> 
> While I ultimately always defer to female omniscience in all things fashion I must respectfully submit that the words "capri" and "pants" are oxymoronic in the hetero men's wardrobe. If you are, for whatever nefarious reasons, challenging my masculinity I must caution you that while I am old I am by no means dead (yet).
> 
> ...



godDAMNit ernest, lurking doesn't mean posting! there's an apprenticeship period in the PR thread. You have not fulfilled it.

But, so that I may be constructive and instructive:

Capris for men exist. They are called MANPRIS. They are very popular in europe and have been for about 4 plus years now. I was in Rome when I first started seeing them. But Romans can wear a fucking hefty bag and look fantastic. It's a national talent. Anyway, they're here now. Not for men of a ...certain age, but for younger, sportier men, yes.

And now we're tabling the manpri discussion. ZThere were none on the show tonight.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 13, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Ernesto (yes, that's your fashion name),
> 
> I was under the impression (from another thread) that you were going offline? Either way, what are the hawaiian shirt comments apropos of? Of Chris March? Does this mean you've been watching the show?
> 
> PS- Nice pants, kr7



Fazi (my Jew pet name for you ),

I am just cleaning up some last minute e-mail before heading out early tomorrow. And, yes, of course I'm watching. This is like having those X-ray goggles into the female soul I've always craved. How can I help but stare into the light?

Yours,
Ernesto

PS If I have any Italian blood in me get a knife and let it out! I keed; sort of.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> Capris for men exist. They are called MANPRIS.



Also, functionally speaking? Hip-hop boys have been wearing manpris for ten years. They just get an extra long pair of shorts and wear 'em falling off the butt, so the legs actually end at midcalf somewhere. This you wear with a pair of white gym tube socks and some dark-colored low-top like Adidas.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> godDAMNit ernest, lurking doesn't mean posting! there's an apprenticeship period in the PR thread. You have not fulfilled it.
> 
> But, so that I may be constructive and instructive:
> 
> ...



Oops, deferring obsequiously to your divine righteousness, your Jes-ness! I do recall around the time Europe was being founded (I was still but a lad) that there were offensively short togas worn by some of the tawdry youth, but they lacked the drunken and disaffected boorishness of a truly fine Hawaiian ensemble. I think what I really have in mind is grass pants, but I digress. I do it well though, don't I?

Ineffably and Henceforth Lurkingly Yours, :bow:
Scott

PS signing off for G-d knows how long.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 13, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Fazi (my Jew pet name for you ),
> 
> I am just cleaning up some last minute e-mail before heading out early tomorrow.



You kid, but I've always felt a little Jewish deep inside. I'm a little in love with every ethnicity I've ever met.

Well, godspeed to you, Ernesto. Good luck with all your holiday partying. May you always be in fashion.


----------



## Jes (Dec 13, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> . This is like having those X-ray goggles into the female soul I've always craved. How can I help but stare into the light?
> 
> 
> PS If I have any Italian blood in me get a knife and let it out! I keed; sort of.


well, they're also gonna be letting you in on a lot of very gay male soul. and maybe some drag queen soul.

ash, you said something funny. about the pirate. I think you might win tonight's Golden Pincushion award.

But the hat thing IS chubbins' racket! that's what he does. The San Fran drag show thing. I've seen it. It's sublime.

Hey, are you guys all coming up for the annual GAY BINGO here in philly in February? Sat night. You should.


----------



## Jes (Dec 13, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Also, functionally speaking? Hip-hop boys have been wearing manpris for ten years. They just get an extra long pair of shorts and wear 'em falling off the butt, so the legs actually end at midcalf somewhere. This you wear with a pair of white gym tube socks and some dark-colored low-top like Adidas.



oy. Let's not remind ourselves of this, shall we, Fasc? Thanks.

It's that crazy prison cum muslim cum rapper look that I hate so much.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 13, 2007)

This thread has suddenly made me very nostalgic for old-school rap.

Chris


----------



## Jes (Dec 13, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> You kid, but I've always felt a little Jewish deep inside. I'm a little in love with every ethnicity I've ever met.
> 
> Well, godspeed to you, Ernesto. Good luck with all your holiday partying. May you always be in fashion.



Oh, I'm totally a cultural jew. I'm not all that into temple, but I love the deli. I'm going for my mikveh next week. There's an open bar, after! Can you just convert to the cultural part of judaism?

And the part where you get to bone Rami? 

all right. We need to table this talk of Judaism. You throw a man into the mix and it all just goes to hell. where is jane's son when i need him?


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 13, 2007)

kr7 said:


> This thread has suddenly made me very nostalgic for old-school rap.
> 
> Chris



Back when I was a wee high school girl, I used to rock the androgynus homegirl look. I wanted to be in this group:

http://www.turntabletreats.com/images/rundmc_1.jpg

And this woman was my role-model:

http://www.kkbox.com.tw/funky/album/54517.jpg


----------



## kr7 (Dec 13, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Back when I was a wee high school girl, I used to rock the androgynus homegirl look. I wanted to be in this group:
> 
> http://www.turntabletreats.com/images/rundmc_1.jpg
> 
> ...



Awesome. I love RUN DMC. I miss that kind of rap. I really do. Heh. How bout the good ol' Fat Boys? Ah, memories.....

Chris


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> Oh, I'm totally a cultural jew. I'm not all that into temple, but I love the deli. I'm going for my mikveh next week. There's an open bar, after! Can you just convert to the cultural part of judaism?
> 
> And the part where you get to bone Rami?



That's the part where you get to have a lot of Jewish in you.

I love the deli (and the pickles, goddamn!) but also the mishbucha thing, the big family and friends, and the calling up the people you know just to ask how they are and to tell them what you ate today. But really, so much more.


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok - I'm wayyyy too lazy to go back and read 250 posts, so I'm just jumping in now. Been a fan since Season 1 Episode 1 - love love love it!

All I can say today is - Welcome Back Fatty McFashionPants!! I love him! Tee hee! Ok, he can't design anything but Shirley Temple for men, but he's hilarious!

Umm.. promise to follow the thread starting now... umm.. anything important I need to know?! LOL!


----------



## Jes (Dec 13, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Ok - I'm wayyyy too lazy to go back and read 250 posts, so I'm just jumping in now. Been a fan since Season 1 Episode 1 - love love love it!
> 
> All I can say today is - Welcome Back Fatty McFashionPants!! I love him! Tee hee! Ok, he can't design anything but Shirley Temple for men, but he's hilarious!
> 
> Umm.. promise to follow the thread starting now... umm.. anything important I need to know?! LOL!


i, for one, would really appreciate you gooing back all the way. There's some quality work done, here, and I believe you'd find it interesting. We might also like your comments on past eps. This is the perfect time to go back, Mishe, b/c you have a week before we ramp up to the next installment! Godspeed.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't think Chubbins would be as adorable if were thin. Does anyone have an opinion on this? I bet he has a thousand chubby-chasing guys all over him by now, what with the exposure and all.


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 13, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> My other thought is that Christian looks like Chris Kattan's (of SNL fame) little brother. And doesn't Sweet P remind you of a chubby, blond Shelley Duvall? She's definitely out of a Robert Altman movie or something.



Per order of Jes, I've had to go back to the beginning of this thread and play catch up.

Christian totally looks like Chris Kattan and OMG!! Sweet P is a dead ringer for a fat Shelly Duvall!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 13, 2007)

Jes said:


> anyway, i think Steven is the new Bradley. Kind of sweet....sweet and high. high as a kite. but sweet.



Sweet just like the character he played on Third Rock from the Sun.. that was him, right? The squinty guy?... LOLOL!


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 13, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Sweet just like the character he played on Third Rock from the Sun.. that was him, right? The squinty guy?... LOLOL!




Oh, yeah. Stewart French. I can see that now. Good work, Mishe.

PS - SO you know... I'm dating Ricky and Jes is sleeping with Rami. These choices are based not on admiration for their sewing talents, but on pure rocket-erotic chemistry, and in my case on my utter fascination with the weepy trainwreck that is Ricky (he had me when I first saw him wearing one of those train-engineer hats he favors, but I knew it'd be forever when he compared his running to a "Mexican gunning for the border," in the first episode.)

I think Chris is completely disenchanted with the pickins. Or does she like Jillian? And Butch lost Carmen, and apparently isn't digging Sweet P or Kit in her stead. Jane we haven't heard from this week. Nor her son. And I don't think they've liked ANY of the designs this seasons yet. And Ernesto (Ernest Nagel) is gone, offline or who knows, off to see darkest Peru. So that leaves you with Christian, Kevin and Victorya, I think. Oh, and Elisa, of course. But who ISN'T rooting for Crazy?


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 14, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Sweet just like the character he played on Third Rock from the Sun.. that was him, right? The squinty guy?... LOLOL!



I LOVE French Stewart! He was my favorite character on Third Rock. I mentioned that to Tim the first time we sat down and watched it together. I was sad to see him go but he totally deserved it. I would have loved to see a cute little cocktail frock made from that wedding dress. He totally could have dyed it a pretty blue or red.


----------



## butch (Dec 14, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> I don't think Chubbins would be as adorable if were thin. Does anyone have an opinion on this? I bet he has a thousand chubby-chasing guys all over him by now, what with the exposure and all.



Well, I'm biased because I think almost all fat men are more appealling than thin men, visually, but yes, Chubbins is a man who in body, sexuality, and personality, defines the word 'gay' in the traditional sense.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 14, 2007)

butch said:


> Well, I'm biased because I think almost all fat men are more appealling than thin men, visually, but yes, Chubbins is a man who in body, sexuality, and personality, defines the word 'gay' in the traditional sense.



Isn't he a reincarnation of Jay (minus the talent)?

Chris


----------



## kr7 (Dec 14, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Oh, yeah. Stewart French. I can see that now. Good work, Mishe.
> 
> PS - SO you know... I'm dating Ricky and Jes is sleeping with Rami. These choices are based not on admiration for their sewing talents, but on pure rocket-erotic chemistry, and in my case on my utter fascination with the weepy trainwreck that is Ricky (he had me when I first saw him wearing one of those train-engineer hats he favors, but I knew it'd be forever when he compared his running to a "Mexican gunning for the border," in the first episode.)
> 
> I think Chris is completely disenchanted with the pickins. Or does she like Jillian? And Butch lost Carmen, and apparently isn't digging Sweet P or Kit in her stead. Jane we haven't heard from this week. Nor her son. And I don't think they've liked ANY of the designs this seasons yet. And Ernesto (Ernest Nagel) is gone, offline or who knows, off to see darkest Peru. So that leaves you with Christian, Kevin and Victorya, I think. Oh, and Elisa, of course. But who ISN'T rooting for Crazy?



Yup. That pretty much sums it up. No need to go back and read all 48,000 posts of this thread, as Jes instructed. This is quite a complete crash course. 

Chris


----------



## butch (Dec 14, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Isn't he a reincarnation of Jay (minus the talent)?
> 
> Chris



Didn't Jay possess a bit of the bitchy queen attitude? I don't see that in Chubbins-he's just pure joy and good humor. Thus, he's gay and jolly, the complete fat homosexual man package.

And, he's better looking than Jay. If I were a gay man, I'd be all over Chubbins.


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Sweet just like the character he played on Third Rock from the Sun.. that was him, right? The squinty guy?... LOLOL!



oh sweet jesus. yes. YES! oh, well done, mishe. If you keep this up, you might be a shoe in for the Golden Pincushion next week! 

speaking of shoes, has anyone noticed that the models are now wearing heels? I saw it the very first time they came down the runway.

also, i thought christian's model last week really could walk, like he said. She was pretty....[dramatic pause]...fierce.


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Yup. That pretty much sums it up. No need to go back and read all 48,000 posts of this thread, as Jes instructed. This is quite a complete crash course.
> 
> Chris



maybe when you're in charge of your own thread, you can tell people how to live their lives, chris. 

'til then, that's my job.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 14, 2007)

butch said:


> Didn't Jay possess a bit of the bitchy queen attitude? I don't see that in Chubbins-he's just pure joy and good humor. Thus, he's gay and jolly, the complete fat homosexual man package.
> 
> And, he's better looking than Jay. If I were a gay man, I'd be all over Chubbins.



Maybe queeny-bitchiness and talent are inversely proportionate.....hmmm....



Jes said:


> maybe when you're in charge of your own thread, you can tell people how to live their lives, chris.
> 
> 'til then, that's my job.



Does this mean I'm on "the list"?

Chris

PS
Did anyone else notice that this series has a lot less focus on "drama" than say...season 1? Like I remember they had all the designers talking trash to and about each other. Then, there was the one freaky model, who was in hysterics every 5 minutes, in between not showing up for fittings and destroying the designs. Then someone broke their head open on the pavement, while being drunk. And who could forget the back-stabbiness of Wendy. This time around there's just a lot of weepiness for no particular reason.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 14, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> .....Jane we haven't heard from this week. Nor her son......



PPS

Yeah, what did happen to Jane? Did Jes scare someone off....again? 

Chris


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Maybe queeny-bitchiness and talent are inversely proportionate.....hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MORGAN! ah, morgan! 

let's not forget that the season is only 1/3 done, or so. And bringing an Auf'd designer back is pretty shocking. Opens the door to a lot more. 

Are you on the list? You were close, with this comment. I'm not going to lie. And i'm telling you right here and now, but the last comment above? Today is not the day for it, Chris. Today is not the day. I might be at the List's tipping point.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> .....bringing an Auf'd designer back is pretty shocking....



I feel they owed us that much. The way things have been going. Hmmm....come to think of it...I wonder if the producers (desperate for drama) conspired to deviously rub MRSA on whatshisname's face (when he wasn't looking), to assure that he would have to be replaced.



> .....You were close, with this comment......I might be at the List's tipping point.



I feel.....chastened....if not to say....saintly, perhaps even virtuous. I don't know what all of that means, but somehow it seems appropriate.

Chris

Nota Bene:
I always feel this way after eating mint chocolate, or really mint anything. Curious. The only logical conclusion is that your admonishments, Jes, are mint flavored.


----------



## Jane (Dec 14, 2007)

kr7 said:


> PPS
> 
> Yeah, what did happen to Jane? Did Jes scare someone off....again?
> 
> Chris



I have been without cable or internet since Monday.

Anyone who reveals anything in this thread....Jes, I'm borrowing your one finger. I mean it.


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2007)

Jane, i'd like to help. I would. Honest. but this thread is for those who have watched and caught up. We can't hold off guesses or talk, we can't do afford spoiler space. We must simply carry on, doing God's work, and letting the chips (or surprises) fall as they may. 

I will miss you and your son until your return, which is sooner, rather than later, I sincerely hope.

OH DEAR GOD do you think there's an episode the Wed after xmas?! i don't know how to work my parents' direct dish whatever it is thing! gah!


----------



## Jane (Dec 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> Jane, i'd like to help. I would. Honest. but this thread is for those who have watched and caught up. We can't hold off guesses or talk, we can't do afford spoiler space. We must simply carry on, doing God's work, and letting the chips (or surprises) fall as they may.
> 
> I will miss you and your son until your return, which is sooner, rather than later, I sincerely hope.
> 
> OH DEAR GOD do you think there's an episode the Wed after xmas?! i don't know how to work my parents' direct dish whatever it is thing! gah!



Yes, God willing, there will be. It will be on dish and you can't work dish, and it's fine retribution for your utter disregard of those of us in Federal Disaster Area. And, I'm still "borrowing" your one finger.


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2007)

It's not my doing, Jane. I did not cause the storm, nor did I intend to wound you with the 'no spoiler space necessary' aspect of this thread. The show must go on, whether all of the cast members can join it, or not.

You may read here--I'm not saying you can't. I'm just saying you can't expect us not to talk secrets.

You may, however, borrow my one finger. I'm done using it, now that I have vented my spleen at the whiner. 

But the list will make an appearance today if this gets any worse, and I hope to god everyone knows how bad it is to be on the List. Someone that's currently on it? I haven't spoken a single word to him since the day he put himself there--and that was MONTHS ago. It's not kid stuff.

Jane--fart out the window. That warm air might do some good.


----------



## Jane (Dec 14, 2007)

Jes said:


> Jane--fart out the window. That warm air might do some good.




It's already foggy outside. I think that will just make it froggy.


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 14, 2007)

I called out sick to work so I could finish reading this thread. It was tough, but I did it. :doh:

For some interesting reading, I'd like to share the following:

http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/project_runway_4/

I especially enjoy the article about Jack dating Dale from Top Chef and that they are, indeed, practicing safe sex.. I mean whew - what a load off MY mind! (insert eye roll here).


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> I called out sick to work so I could finish reading this thread. It was tough, but I did it. :doh:
> 
> .



People, this is the kind of dedication that I"m talking about. Let's all take a page out of Mishe's book. Not everything the PR world is easy, but some things are ver worth it.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 14, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> I called out sick to work so I could finish reading this thread. It was tough, but I did it. :doh:



Whoa! Now _that's_ dedication! Hats off to you, Missy.

(Although... I have put off writing papers so I could watch Project Runway. Still... calling out of work. Balls!)


----------



## Jane (Dec 16, 2007)

Saw the episode tonight.

Kevin should have won.

My son says Christian was the winner (but he did really like Kevin's design). I say until Christian learns how to make a sleeve without three inches of upward poof...he deserves nothing. Did love the jacket otherwise, though.

Steven should have been beaten before being sent away. The judges were SO READY to cut him slack for getting the wedding dress, and instead of just making a jacket out if it (God knows he had the material), he bailed, lept, and was squashed under the wheels of the PR train.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 16, 2007)

steve pissed me off. not because the dress was so awful (which it was), but because he was such a snobby asshole about it. 
like 'UGH GOD it was _polyester silk_ and _ACETATE LACE_'. about some chick's fucking _wedding dress_. fuck you, buddy. say what you will to yourself about someone's tacky sundress at a picnic or whatever, but talking shit on national TV about a woman's wedding dress is just crappy. 
_she's_ allowed to, if she later decides it was ugly or whatever, and THEN you can agree. 
but you don't get to bring it up. dickbag. 


plus yeah he made her look like she just got off the mayflower.


----------



## Jes (Dec 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> plus yeah he made her look like she just got off the mayflower.



...where she was serving people afternoon tea before they play tennis on the lawn.

very merchant and ivory. or pbs Mystery.

Maybe he was designing for the part of The Maid in whatever Agatha Christie-inspired play Chubbins always seems to be doing the wardrobe for.


----------



## Jane (Dec 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> steve pissed me off. not because the dress was so awful (which it was), but because he was such a snobby asshole about it.
> like 'UGH GOD it was _polyester silk_ and _ACETATE LACE_'. about some chick's fucking _wedding dress_. fuck you, buddy. say what you will to yourself about someone's tacky sundress at a picnic or whatever, but talking shit on national TV about a woman's wedding dress is just crappy.
> _she's_ allowed to, if she later decides it was ugly or whatever, and THEN you can agree.
> but you don't get to bring it up. dickbag.
> ...



elle, I have to agree with you. I thought it was a shitty remark, but I wasn't in the room at the time, so didn't see his face to go with it.

If the woman spent $1000 for a wedding dress that had the materials he named, hell if she spent $250, it's more than I've ever spent on one piece of clothing. And, I can understand the significance of her wedding dress, even if he can't.


----------



## Jes (Dec 16, 2007)

oddly enough, i wasn't bothered by this. maybe b/c i figured that the women were ready to have the clothes cut to shreds, so they weren't attached to them in the same way, so what did it matter? he wasn't mocking the dress, I didn't feel, just the idea of what to do with very obvious, acetate white fabric. I read him as saying: There's nothing I can do to this material to make it look like anything other than wedding-dress fabric. With the beading and the shine to it. 

that said, this blog is certainly for discussion and you are all entitled to your opinions.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 16, 2007)

In all honesty, I couldn't think of anything to do with that material. I thought that what he did was beyond horrible....but....did I have a better idea? No. The thing that made it difficult, was that it really was supposed to be an every day type of outfit.

Chris


----------



## Ash (Dec 16, 2007)

I wonder what would have happened if he had turned it inside out. It still would have been tacky polyester, but at least it wouldn't have had that sheen. Maybe a cute jacket that would be passable on the runway, even if no one in their right mind would wear it on the street? 

Also, the judges seemed to think he could have done something with the beading, but I actually thought that the beading was more fug than the fabric.


----------



## Jane (Dec 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> oddly enough, i wasn't bothered by this. maybe b/c i figured that the women were ready to have the clothes cut to shreds, so they weren't attached to them in the same way, so what did it matter? he wasn't mocking the dress, I didn't feel, just the idea of what to do with very obvious, acetate white fabric. I read him as saying: There's nothing I can do to this material to make it look like anything other than wedding-dress fabric. With the beading and the shine to it.
> 
> that said, this blog is certainly for discussion and you are all entitled to your opinions.



It was the discussion during the judging that pissed me off. At that point, you know what you had. You fucked it up...don't whine.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 16, 2007)

Jane said:


> It was the discussion during the judging that pissed me off. At that point, you know what you had. You fucked it up...don't whine.



The instant his lot was drawn and he saw the wedding dress, he decided it was his turn to go home. He didn't seem a can-do kind of person, and his comments at the end-- that he was going off to become Greta Garbo in isolation-- betrayed a deep rift between himself and reality. I've spent years with relatively little contact with _my_ fans, and you don't hear _me_ calling myself Greta Garbo.

Steve is just not a survivor, the way Chubbins is. Knock Chubbins down, and he bounces back like one of those clown dolls. Maybe he's had to resort to the more cliched approach to design to stay alive in the jungle that is NY, but does that mean he doesn't have big dreams?

Do I think Chris is going to grab a hold of the brass ring? No. I think Christian's going to win. And Jillian will be at least one of the final contenders.

The days are too long without Project Runway. I'm getting cranky waiting for Wednesday. I know this season has been so-so, but it still beats 100% of the other crap that's on TV.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 17, 2007)

With this lot, I also would not be surprised to see Christian win. BUT, I do think the judges will end up really dead cat tired over him repeating himself. It could bring up the ghost of ghotly white Laura. Her clothes were, for the most part, impeccable, but, fuck.

Oh please let a few of these people kick things up a notch or three. I love ya PR, but, my eye, it does wander.

* spit marks the center of this post *


----------



## Jes (Dec 17, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I wonder what would have happened if he had turned it inside out. It still would have been tacky polyester, but at least it wouldn't have had that sheen. Maybe a cute jacket that would be passable on the runway, even if no one in their right mind would wear it on the street?
> 
> Also, the judges seemed to think he could have done something with the beading, but I actually thought that the beading was more fug than the fabric.


Did anyone like my idea? Would it have been acceptable? To do a purse out of the white, and make it fabulously beaded? I dont' see why that couldn't be an option, unless it's outlawed in the rules. A bag is supposed to be beaded, and maybe he could have...let's see....done a black and white? So, a short cocktail shiny white jacket with a black sheath dress and the white bag. Black and white are classic, and wearable and yes, no one would wear a shiny white jacket (unless he's Prince and this is how it sounds when doves cry) but he has to work with what he has. Just make the jacket short, please---too Sgt. Pepper's, if you don't.


----------



## Jane (Dec 17, 2007)

Jes said:


> Did anyone like my idea? Would it have been acceptable? To do a purse out of the white, and make it fabulously beaded? I dont' see why that couldn't be an option, unless it's outlawed in the rules. A bag is supposed to be beaded, and maybe he could have...let's see....done a black and white? So, a short cocktail shiny white jacket with a black sheath dress and the white bag. Black and white are classic, and wearable and yes, no one would wear a shiny white jacket (unless he's Prince and this is how it sounds when doves cry) but he has to work with what he has. Just make the jacket short, please---too Sgt. Pepper's, if you don't.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Jes (Dec 17, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> The instant his lot was drawn and he saw the wedding dress, he decided it was his turn to go home. He didn't seem a can-do kind of person, and his comments at the end-- that he was going off to become Greta Garbo in isolation-- betrayed a deep rift between himself and reality. I've spent years with relatively little contact with _my_ fans, and you don't hear _me_ calling myself Greta Garbo.
> 
> Steve is just not a survivor, the way Chubbins is. Knock Chubbins down, and he bounces back like one of those clown dolls. Maybe he's had to resort to the more cliched approach to design to stay alive in the jungle that is NY, but does that mean he doesn't have big dreams?
> 
> ...


not 30 rock. I mean, neck in neck, at least.

i wonder about christian. he might be too 1 note. how much of fashion have you really experienced at 21? 21 is just very 1 note, in general.

i still say it could be crazy. wouldn't that beat all? i mean, after her first trainwreck, when she was kept in the game, it just seems... i don't know.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 17, 2007)

Or maybe a button-down shirt made out of the white fabric (minus beads). But, like a sophisticated, fluid, sexy cut (bias cut would be essential). I dunno....maybe Donna Karen-ish. And the pant made out of something camel colored. I think it would have been better to keep the contrast to a minimum in this, bcs the white is sooooo shiny. But with the camel slacks, it could look sophisticated and elegant. Main thing would be to give it all a lot of grace and fluidity, bcs that white fabric is just too crispy in all sorts of ways.

Chris


----------



## Jane (Dec 17, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Or maybe a button-down shirt made out of the white fabric (minus beads). But, like a sophisticated, fluid, sexy cut (bias cut would be essential). I dunno....maybe Donna Karen-ish. And the pant made out of something camel colored. I think it would have been better to keep the contrast to a minimum in this, bcs the white is sooooo shiny. But with the camel slacks, it could look sophisticated and elegant. Main thing would be to give it all a lot of grace and fluidity, bcs that white fabric is just too crispy in all sorts of ways.
> 
> Chris




I think that would have been nice. I was just kinda seeing a holiday outfit, and maybe that's just because it's NOW and not THEN.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 17, 2007)

could he have not pulled all the beading off and dyed the fabric? I LOVE the idea of a beaded purse. That would have been spectacular.


----------



## Jes (Dec 17, 2007)

see, it's a good question. i don't know that he could use dye. Where would he get it? and where would he do it? don't forget, it's a process and takes time to do and dry. I bet that's not in the rules.


----------



## kr7 (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't think you can dye polyester using home methods.

Chris


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 17, 2007)

Jes said:


> see, it's a good question. i don't know that he could use dye. Where would he get it? and where would he do it? don't forget, it's a process and takes time to do and dry. I bet that's not in the rules.



well I remember when nora from season 1 dyed those roses for the wedding dress. I know those are just flowers but there were a hellava lot of them. I am sure those flowers were of equal or even more poor quality material than the dress fabric. Austin Scarlett dyed fabric too as I recall. I remember him stylishly wrapping himself in a garbage bag and rubber gloves. Just a thought.

****Addition after I did research*****

You cannot dye a synthetic wedding dress at all, one made of acetate or polyester, which is what most are. Polyester is not dyeable by ordinary mortals. The fabric would have to be silk for it to work. Sooo does that mean we would have to call upon the gods for a cheap wedding dress dye job?


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 18, 2007)

kr7 said:


> I don't think you can dye polyester using home methods.
> 
> Chris



You know if it had been Crazy she would've found a way to imbue it with essence somehow. 

Yeah, any number of options would've been better than "Pilgrim chic."


----------



## Jane (Dec 18, 2007)

Magic Markers


----------



## Jes (Dec 18, 2007)

one wonders what the stash of usable items looks like, there in the workroom. Like, we see the Accessories Wall (thank you, Bluefly.com) but what else can they use? When Austin, etc., dyed stuff--did he go into that knowing he wanted to do it? Did he buy the stuff at Mood (can you), for example? I don't imagine they just have that stuff sitting around. but, i don't know. 

wouldn't it be exciting to be able to sit in the workroom and see what all t h ey have in there?


----------



## kr7 (Dec 18, 2007)

Jes said:


> one wonders what the stash of usable items looks like, there in the workroom. Like, we see the Accessories Wall (thank you, Bluefly.com) but what else can they use? When Austin, etc., dyed stuff--did he go into that knowing he wanted to do it? Did he buy the stuff at Mood (can you), for example? I don't imagine they just have that stuff sitting around. but, i don't know.
> 
> wouldn't it be exciting to be able to sit in the workroom and see what all t h ey have in there?




Wasn't that the jersey project? And if so, didn't everyone end up dyeing it? I can't remember that episode too well. But, either way, I think that as long as it was within the "budget" they can do whatever they want. Obviously, it needs to tie in with whatever is the crux of the project, but other than that they are free to design whatever.

As far as supplies are concerned, I believe that each designer is responsible for bringing all their own tools, except for large things like sewing machines, fitting forms, cutting tables, etc. Other than that, I don't think PR provides anything. They provide the budget, the "theme" for each challenge, and other than that, I think it is up to the designer to buy the stuff they want during their allotted shopping time. The "accessorie wall" is provided by a sponsor, and I think is pretty limited to just a few pieces.

Chris


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 18, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Wasn't that the jersey project?



YES! that was the episode that they dyed. They ended up going to a notions store that week as well to get the dye and buttons and such.


----------



## Jane (Dec 18, 2007)

Couldn't Crazy have chewed some berries and spit them on the fabric?


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 18, 2007)

I think the important thing to note here is that all of us would-be designers would have done *something* creative with the wedding dress - a handbag, a beaded skirt - whatever - and not just drug out a ladder to get up onto our high horses and scoff at polyester!! Ehh - he bored me anyway...


----------



## kr7 (Dec 18, 2007)

Jane said:


> Couldn't Crazy have chewed some berries and spit them on the fabric?



Hahahahaha! ROFLMAO. You made me snort pea soup out of my nose!

Chris


----------



## Ash (Dec 18, 2007)

She did have that grass-stains idea in the first episode. 

I wonder what white satin polyester would look like after it had been soaked in tea for a few hours. 

Ah Crazy. No matter what weird tactics we think up, you'll always surpass us in insanity.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I like about Crazy. She's a can-do girl. And you're right, Mishe. Steven was boring, wasn't he? If there's a worse crime, I don't know what it is.


----------



## Jes (Dec 19, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Yeah, that's what I like about Crazy. She's a can-do girl. And you're right, Mishe. Steven was boring, wasn't he? If there's a worse crime, I don't know what it is.



If we could...if this was a Web 2.0 show, I'd want us to be able to see what the other designers would've done with the dress and the same constraints. Especially crazy. 



mmmmm, handbags!


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 19, 2007)

I wonder though if Crazy would have had issues with the wedding dress as well. I imagine her having some weird reaction to ripping the seams, imagining it being a bad omen for her own nuptials one day... or perhaps likening it to the destruction of the sacred sacrement of marriage, you know?... cuz after all, she *is* crazy! LOL!


----------



## Jane (Dec 19, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> I wonder though if Crazy would have had issues with the wedding dress as well. I imagine her having some weird reaction to ripping the seams, imagining it being a bad omen for her own nuptials one day... or perhaps likening it to the destruction of the sacred sacrement of marriage, you know?... cuz after all, she *is* crazy! LOL!



Still would have been more interesting.

Maybe she would have smudged it to remove the "fat juju."


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 19, 2007)

Is it re-runs tonight? It's sure looking that way.


----------



## Ash (Dec 19, 2007)

TV Guide online says that it's going to be the tacky, outdated fashion episode. The one with Chubbins's fug jacket.


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 19, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Is it re-runs tonight? It's sure looking that way.



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

Jes!!!! Why didn't you warn us??? I've been looking forward to this since last week! I called out sick to read the whole thread in order to be ready! I saved my Ben & Jerry's Fish Food for 10pm!! What am I going to do NOW???

:doh:   :doh:


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 19, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Jes!!!! Why didn't you warn us??? I've been looking forward to this since last week! I called out sick to read the whole thread in order to be ready! I saved my Ben & Jerry's Fish Food for 10pm!! What am I going to do NOW???



It sucks, but now you get to travel back in history, to a time when Carmen was still around, and the words "Members Only" were thrown around by tan and gorgeous people like the term was confetti.

Oh, and Ricky shows a nasty side in the sewing room.

Oh, god, and also we get to see Sweet P's gynormously collared shirt that gives me the giggles.


----------



## Ash (Dec 19, 2007)

> Oh, and Ricky shows a nasty side in the sewing room.



And cries while wearing a mesh hat.

Wait...


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 19, 2007)

Ashley said:


> And cries while wearing a mesh hat.
> 
> Wait...



Oh, god lolol Would that we could collect his tears in some kind of receptacle, but his hat is a colander.

....

I'm dying here, looking at Sweet P's model keeping a straight face in that shirt and tie. lololol


----------



## Jes (Dec 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Still would have been more interesting.
> 
> Maybe she would have smudged it to remove the "fat juju."



oh, honey, i've been trying to remove the fat juju for years, now...

and yes. Re-runsville.

because the tv likes to screw us. SCREW US.


----------



## Jes (Dec 19, 2007)

And mishe...sometimes.... well, sometimes the greater good is the most important thing, which is why you were instructed to read the threw before this week. Perhaps it was duplicitous on my part....I don't know. DOn't hate me for it. Don't hate me...


----------



## Jes (Dec 19, 2007)

chrtistian. he's so blissfully un self aware, ain't he? ain't it just adorable? sort of?

where he's all: Oh my god, it made me sick to pick a trend, they're SO EXXXXXXXAGERATED! i'm going to die.


are you? are you really gonna die? or....?


----------



## kr7 (Dec 19, 2007)

We're all going to die.....if we are forced to watch that crap again. :/ I'm off to do something useful.

Chris


----------



## Jane (Dec 19, 2007)

kr7 said:


> We're all going to die.....if we are forced to watch that crap again. :/ I'm off to do something useful.
> 
> Chris



Yes, and Christopher will die from my hitting him with a stick. It won't be pretty, but you know, 'Tis the season.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 19, 2007)

Crazy: "A day _trousseau_ for Tracy."

Nina: "It's all very you, but it's not very Tracy."

(They're really killing us with these re-runs.)


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 26, 2007)

Bravo's showing Season 1 right now. I hadn't seen it in ages. Ooooooh, Wendy Pepper! And now more enjoyable, with hindsight and all.

Oh, goodness, there's Star, and Alexandra, and Vanessa, and Jay! This is good. This is real good.

And Tim just said to Robert "Your dress is like 'safari meets the icecap.'" It's white satin with leopard straps.


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 26, 2007)

PLEEEEEEEEEASE tell me tonight is NOT a repeat!?!?!
Anyone??... ANYone?....


----------



## kr7 (Dec 26, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> PLEEEEEEEEEASE tell me tonight is NOT a repeat!?!?!
> Anyone??... ANYone?....



Ack! It's Wednesday, isn't it? Geez, when did that happen? I completely lost all sense of time over the Holidays.

Chris


----------



## Paquito (Dec 26, 2007)

Ive just completed reading these delicious 18 pages, and all I can say is
THANK YOU JESUS
its about time i found a place where i can bitch and entertain about my secret lover: project runway


a couple of things

-where the hell is the talent this year? for the love of god, can no one design anymore? i miss the days of Kara Saun and Michael Knight...

-I may be a straight man, but everyone has a need for over the top queens, and i praise the lord in heaven for that gay bear Chubbins

-damnit, how did Christian steal all of our hearts with his love of plaid, poofy sleeves, and that hairdo that makes me want to shot myself in the face?

-i feel real bad for jack and his health issues, he was starting to show some promise

-what the hell was up with that queen Steven's outfit? i mean honestly, a black piece of fabric with white collar and cuffs? i swear to god i think i was in the fetal position that night with frightful dreams of polyester and beading

-i have no idea who is going to win, but i think Kit {i just want to throw her cute ass on a cutting table and make passionate love while chiffon is flying in all directions}, Jillian, Kevin, and Christian have an amazing chance of winning, but i hope Chubbins and Crazy Spitmaster stay for a while



-Jes, u are an absolute dreamboat in this discussion, i love ur wit and the way u rule this discussion with ur superiority and the finger
keep it up


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 26, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> PLEEEEEEEEEASE tell me tonight is NOT a repeat!?!?!
> Anyone??... ANYone?....



NO new episodes until Jan 2. Today it's a marathon of past seasons. I'm watching the Season 1 reunion now, and Jay is telling Vanessa she doesn't have a soul. They're re-hashing the whole Wendy Pepper thing with the picture of the daughter and the magic marker. I think it was Kevin who did it, that's who.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 26, 2007)

free2beme04 said:


> Ive just completed reading these delicious 18 pages, and all I can say is
> THANK YOU JESUS
> its about time i found a place where i can bitch and entertain about my secret lover: project runway
> 
> ...




Jes, is that you? Are you contacting us from another plane? OR is that Ernest?


----------



## Ash (Dec 26, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Jes, is that you? Are you contacting us from another plane?



If not, I sense a potential love connection...


----------



## kr7 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ashley said:


> If not, I sense a potential love connection...



Srsly! Perhaps a long lost twin......

Chris


----------



## butch (Dec 26, 2007)

So, the banner at the top of the PR4 thread right now is for that Frank Caliendo show on TBS. Which makes me wonder-have any of the sketch comedy shows done a PR skit? If so, tell me about it-was it funny, who played who, etc?

I'd love to see one, if it hasn't been made yet. Who'd you cast to play the various folks, either current or past seasons, if you were doing a satire of the show?

(and Jes, I hope it isnt blasphemy to even think of such a thing-a parody of PR)


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 26, 2007)

butch said:


> I'd love to see one, if it hasn't been made yet. Who'd you cast to play the various folks, either current or past seasons, if you were doing a satire of the show?



Oh, goody. Fun.

Heidi Klum = Rebecca Romajn (in her capacity as actor, of course)

Michael Kors = Ant (from VH1, or whatever)

Jay McCarroll = Nathan Lane

Austin = Will Ferrell

Jeffrey = Sean Penn

Santino = Alison Janney

Chubbins = John Goodman (same crinkly eyes)

Christian Siriano = Chris Kattan (from SNL)

Sweet P = Shelley Duvall

Crazy = Cheri Oteri

Jillian = Sarah Jessica Parker (with a wig)

Ricky = Dom Irrera (with a sieve hat)

Steven = Daniel Craig

Kit = Cindy Lauper


----------



## Jes (Dec 28, 2007)

free2beme04 said:


> Ive just completed reading these delicious 18 pages, and all I can say is
> THANK YOU JESUS
> its about time i found a place where i can bitch and entertain about my secret lover: project runway
> 
> ...


Why free, thank you. I AM a dreamboat. It's true! I'm glad that one of you filthy peasants finally sees that. *harumph*

A straight man, and project runway? Hmmn. THE LOVE THAT DARE NOT SPEAK ITS NAME.

You're so conversant though, son. We may need to investigate that at a later date. 

Also, here in the PR4 thread, we only talk about me boning Rami, not anyone else boning rami, and not you boning anyone at all. Just to clarify.


----------



## butch (Dec 28, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Oh, goody. Fun.
> 
> Heidi Klum = Rebecca Romajn (in her capacity as actor, of course)
> 
> ...




Good calls, Fascinita. You know, I see Steve Martin or Victor Garber (thats his name, right? Sydney's Dad on Alias) as Tim Gunn, my imaginary bf. And Maya Rudolph as Nina Garcia, unless this really is a SNL skit, and then she might play guest judge Donatella Versace. I see Laura Linney as whatshername from last year (wan't her name Laura, too? The breeder with the enormous loft home and the turtle), and I have to say, I'd pick Wilson Cruz (Ricky from My So-Called Life) to play Ricky, though.

lets see, who else? Who would play Vincent from last year? Or Uli? or Michael? I also could see Ally Sheedy playing Eliza/Crazy.


----------



## Jes (Dec 28, 2007)

butch said:


> , I'd pick Wilson Cruz (Ricky from My So-Called Life) to play Ricky, though.
> 
> .



TYPECASTING.


hey, do you remember the blond nerdy kid on that show, and then how he turned realllly hot after puberty? like bone-me hot? do you? do you? yeah, you do.


----------



## butch (Dec 28, 2007)

Jes said:


> TYPECASTING.
> 
> 
> hey, do you remember the blond nerdy kid on that show, and then how he turned realllly hot after puberty? like bone-me hot? do you? do you? yeah, you do.



It is, but only because I love Wilson Cruz and want to see more of him.

And no, I try not to think of the blond curly headed kid. I'm too busy thinking of a Raeanne/me liason to worry about anyone else from that show. Now I need to think of a role that the Raeanne actress can play on PR-the satire.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 28, 2007)

butch said:


> I'd pick Wilson Cruz (Ricky from My So-Called Life) to play Ricky, though.



Goodness, what a memory you have! Wilson Cruz it is! He was so adorable that little gay boy. Personified so many boys I knew back I knew in HS and college. I wonder what Mr. Cruz is up to these days.

As for Laura, the thought of her frightens me, so I'd rather not have her in our skit, if you don't mind. <shiver>

The "special gues judge Donatella Versace" was inspired.




free2beme04 said:


> -i have no idea who is going to win, but i think Kit {i just want to throw her cute ass on a cutting table and make passionate love while chiffon is flying in all directions}



I have to disagree with this. Kit to me has near zero sex appeal. In descending order, here are the sexiest of the sexy this season:

1. Rami
2. "that gay bear Chubbins"
3. Carmen
4. Simone
5. Ricky
6. Christian Siriano
7. Sweet P
8. Marion Lee
9. Kevin
10. Jillian
11. Steven
12. Jack
13. Kit
14. Vyctoria


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

all right. 

are we in for a treat tonight or will it be more cruelty?


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2008)

After searching website after website and store after store, I have the ultimate challenge for the designers:

Design a suit that will work for business and places where higher end business type suits would be appropriate (like higher end fundraisers for politics and charities). I've never seen as many tacky clothes as when I look for career wear. I saw a jacket that looked like it might pass for what I need online at Avenue, and when I got to the store it was tacky, tacky, tacky, cheaply made and priced at $80. I'm happy to pay $80 for the appropriate jacket but not for TACKY!!!!!

Rant over...


----------



## Paquito (Jan 2, 2008)

well, i just checked my TV listings, and it looks like were in for a new episode tonight! we better be, its been way to long without some new fugly outfits and ppl crying (by ppl, i mean ricky)
it appears that the designs have to make an outfit made from materials from a chocolate shop, which will be very interesting, and a lil hot come to think of it....i mean think about it, models in edible chocolatey fashions
yummm


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

now i want to lick choccie off someone. i call chubbins! he'd have the most chocolate!

god. i'm horny for chocolate.

All right---it's a new year, it's cold out, and i'd like to request that you all turn your attention to our program this evening and that you broadcast your thoughts for all to see.

Free, I'm expecting big things from you. Don't disappoint!


----------



## texasdreamer (Jan 2, 2008)

so far this season has been a disappointment with the exception of a few designers. i loved season 1 and 2. austin scarlett is my favorite designer of all time.:kiss2:


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 2, 2008)

Explain this to me... they wake up, get dressed, go to Parsons (I assume), choose models and then are sent home to "rest"... is the walk over *that* taxing??... 

OMG - I need Reese's now!!!


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

Seriously? When they were told they could take whatever they wanted from the hershey's store, for free, I had an orgasm.

HAD. AN. ORGASM.

and not just b/c of Rami's thighs in those jeans (but have you seen them? have you? no, look again. Ahhh)

though what's up with his Internaitional Male (tm) shirt? Not cool, Rami. Kind of Euro trashy, but not the good Euro part, like Holland or Italy, but the Eastern european still-not-and-maybe-never-on-the-Euro part. ewww.

also, i think Tim gave Kevin the eye when he opened the door w/ no shirt. I most certainly did. AND Tim, in a suit at 6 am. Impeccable.


----------



## Ash (Jan 2, 2008)

Christian is officially dead to me.

Did you SEE all those Reese's cups that he threw away?!


----------



## Paquito (Jan 2, 2008)

oh come on jillian, use some sense now, those twizzlers arent gonna hold up too well
hopefully she snaps outta that lil fantasy

and i think we just found out how crazy got the way she is! poor insane woman, getting hit by a porsche and her head cracking open

love sweet ps idea of using that broken stuff for a waistband, though the bear lining is a terrible color for a dress

despite his arrogance and his trying to be tim (he should be punished for trying to outdo the Gunn man), christian has a great idea to use the reeses wrappers for the dress

and ramis dress is quite nice so far, the pattern hes using looks great


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG - LOVE Rami's dress!!

Pedestrian vs. Porsche explains a LOT!! LOL!


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 2, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Christian is officially dead to me.
> 
> Did you SEE all those Reese's cups that he threw away?!



LOL - I am still dabbing the tears from my eyes!


----------



## Paquito (Jan 2, 2008)

seeing all those poor defenseless reeses cups in that trash can, i just want to smack christians bitchy head into the cutting table
several times

so sad, i couldve taken those reeses : (


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 2, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> despite his arrogance and his trying to be tim (he should be punished for trying to outdo the Gunn man), christian has a great idea to use the reeses wrappers for the dress




Can you say Michael Knight and coffee filters?.... been there done that!


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

"It looks like a maxi pad!"


hahahahahahaha


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> and ramis dress is quite nice so far, the pattern hes using looks great


yes, rami DOES look great, doesn't he?


at least I have some understanding of the genesis of Crazy's crazy,.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 2, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> and i think we just found out how crazy got the way she is!



I am so glad somebody said it first.

I am totally digging the pink number. I am not sure about what Christian did. I didn't really see the shape of the dress. I sure wish I was the janitorial crew after this challenge


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jes said:


> "It looks like a maxi pad!"
> 
> 
> hahahahahahaha



I'm still giggling that Tim said maxi pad!


----------



## Paquito (Jan 2, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Can you say Michael Knight and coffee filters?.... been there done that!



yea, i just noticied that right after i posted that comment
plz forgive me michael knight
plz

but come on, its one of the few that has some aesthetic value, besides ramis dress and kits, though kits looks somewhat expected, like she didnt take a big risk


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 2, 2008)

Gooh. Is Tim looking handsome tonight! 

I have a sinking feeling that Sweet P is going tonight.

I like Kit's dress a lot right now. 

Victorya sucks.


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh, Mishe? You're eating all of the cheese and crackers and not letting anyone else have any. ANd Free, you need to wait until the commercial break to talk about what we've all just seen.

I mean, GOSH. I invite you all over but sometimes, you act like a pack of wolves.


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> I'm still giggling that Tim said maxi pad!



how does tim even know what a maxipad IS? he's probably only seen them on tv commercials, in which case he thinks they're giant red circles that you use when you play tennis or go swimming.


----------



## Ash (Jan 2, 2008)

With all the problems that Jillian has had, I have to say that her bustier is freakin' awesome. Very risky, but awesome. I hope it stays together on the runway!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone just see a Levi commercial run? Cuz it was a gay version of a commercial that's been running awhile. And here are two cute guys eyeing each other. I'm sort of impressed.


----------



## Ash (Jan 2, 2008)

The hell is with Viktorya's model's walk?


----------



## supersoup (Jan 2, 2008)

Ashley said:


> The hell is with Viktorya's model's walk?



the ice princess walk seems so appropriate for that woman...


----------



## Paquito (Jan 2, 2008)

who i liked:
Chris - it wasnt a costume! nicely fitted, sophisticated,and the use of wrappers are nice
Kit - very well put together and flowy
Kevin - looked like a real garment
Rami - very cute garden party cocktail dress
who sucked:
Crazy - why does her model need floaties?
Christian - looked like Angelas rosettes exploded on an odd silhoette
Jillian - good idea the bottom is great and moving, but the bust was rather odd looking, like a demons wings folded on her breasts
Victoria - the dress is unproportional, and y would u want ur model to walk like a ballerina on speed?
Sweet Pea - looks too simple compared to the crazy costumes of everyone else. better luck next time


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

did you see the way zac was looking at rami? he was like: oh, yes, i loved what he sent down the runway. it was perfect in every way, i want to bone him...er, I mean... uh...


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 2, 2008)

Jes said:


> Uh, Mishe? You're eating all of the cheese and crackers and not letting anyone else have any. ANd Free, you need to wait until the commercial break to talk about what we've all just seen.
> 
> I mean, GOSH. I invite you all over but sometimes, you act like a pack of wolves.



Sorry... *sniff* *sniff* ... I've had a rough coupla weeks... *sniff* I'll try to contain myself...


----------



## Paquito (Jan 2, 2008)

dun dun dun
who will it be?
crazy, or tattooed chick who makes boring clothes?


----------



## Paquito (Jan 2, 2008)

ding ding ding!
crazy bites the dust!
were all going to miss her insanity and truly out of this world clothing, her spit stain on the dress will mark her place in project runway history - and our hearts

btw, did anyone realize that ricky didnt cry this episode? a sign of the apocalyse if ive ever seen one, beam me up jesus


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

Zac totally voted with his penis!


I liked Jillian's idea BUT the bodice didn't fit at all and so I didn't like it. I think a regular bodice and then that skirt would've been beautiful. I did like Rami's dress. it really WAS couture, but with the kooky materials. I liked Christian's as well though. Sure, it was 'easy' but it had a great look. You could argue that from a distance, it wasn't even candy looking. And chocolate (nyuk) brown is so classy. I wish I looked better in brown. It's lovely but it makes this blond look fugly.

Victorya? Fugly. 

I'm not sad crazy is gone. Not b/c she's nuts but b/c this dress WAS bad. So misguided--wth the floaties. She should have said she was doing an egdy gothic hansel and gretel thing. I don't think she pulled it off, but I saw a bit of her vision once she'd said so. Why not tell the judges that, too?


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

Free, who ARE you?? 

You're going to need to come into the kitchen with me for a minute while the other guests get their coats.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 2, 2008)

Bravo, Rami. He's looking really good, too.

I so thought Sweet P was going to be out.

Jillian's bodice looked good, but it moved as one block. It was way too stiff.

Get serious, Victorya.
 
And it looks like Ricky's waterworks will be on at full force next week. 

Now off to watch a dozen wannabe models make fools of themselves.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 2, 2008)

Jes said:


> Free, who ARE you??
> 
> You're going to need to come into the kitchen with me for a minute while the other guests get their coats.




im right behind ya jes
and yes, i love it when u walk away


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

the preview of next week? Christian on the runway, biting out the words: THAT'S NOT THE ISSUE! Delicious.


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

i'm surprised sweet p wasn't out. the producers help pick losers and crazy had much more of a cultish following than P did. so in that sense, i'm surprised she had to go.

and that crazy hollywood chanting bowing with hands clasped thing she did at the end. yes, yes, you're a buddhist, you've been one for 9 minutes... or maybe you just like eating chinese takeout. we get it. we get it. *Zzzzzzzz*


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> im right behind ya jes
> and yes, i love it when u walk away



you remind me of that ballet guy. 

is that you? or, should i say, u?


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 2, 2008)

Jes said:


> you remind me of that ballet guy.
> 
> is that you? or, should i say, u?



he reminds me of the balletguy, too. or is it jane's son?


----------



## Paquito (Jan 3, 2008)

whos ballet guy?
whoever he is, im not him
or janes son for that matter
im me
thats all


----------



## Jane (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, not my son, who picked the winner right off, but would have been content with any of the top three. HE saw the jeans commercial and made me run the DVR back so I could see it. (He's a straight man raised with a gay role model, so he fits wherever.)

Crazy did not spit on her dress tonight...THAT's why she's out.

How ever you spell Victorya's name...she should have to wear that dress in public.

Poor Sweet P...Tim threw her for a loop.

Christian...we all think he needs a sound thrashing, don't we?? Spoiled rotten skinny child throwing away perfectly good Reese's cups...the NERVE!!!

Next week...maternity wear (as diagnosed by my son, and no rabbits died during the diagnosis).


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 3, 2008)

Jes said:


> how does tim even know what a maxipad IS? he's probably only seen them on tv commercials, in which case he thinks they're giant red circles that you use when you play tennis or go swimming.



Did I tell you about the time when I got mad at Kotex because they were running this commercial about XX chromosomes? And I thought they were saying women had "excess" chromosomes? "Thanks to our excess chromosomes, women get to play tennis when we have our periods." Or some nonsense. Yes, I wrote them a letter. Boy did I feel stupid after.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 3, 2008)

boy do i just love it when i tune in to one of the only remaining watchable TV shows i actually enjoy, and end up watching a one hour commercial for cheap crappy chocolate. 

grumblegrumble. 


also jillian was robbed. so was chris. i do not like rami.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 3, 2008)

elle camino said:


> a one hour commercial for cheap crappy chocolate.



Awww. But the store was "the sweetest place in NY!" The Hershey's ambassador of goodwill said so. To think that hookers probably used to stand right on the spot where the store is now. The sweetest place in NY indeed.


----------



## Jes (Jan 3, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> whos ballet guy?
> whoever he is, im not him
> or janes son for that matter
> im me
> thats all


well tell us more about yourself then, why don't you? age, interests, work specialty, etc.

Maternity wear? Interesting, Jane. Hmmn.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 3, 2008)

Jes said:


> well tell us more about yourself then, why don't you? age, interests, work specialty, etc.
> 
> Maternity wear? Interesting, Jane. Hmmn.



Well im interested in becoming a chef, hope to go to culinary school soon in maybe new york, colorado, or maybe texas.
im definetely a BHM in the making, just hit 200 a couple days ago, and im way to lazy to lose weight, and plus size girls are gorgeous

maternity wear? i think that would be interesting, looks like christian is gonna through a BF on the runway, well someone has to keep up the antics since crazy is gone.


----------



## Jes (Jan 3, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Well im interested in becoming a chef, hope to go to culinary school soon in maybe new york, colorado, or maybe texas.
> im definetely a BHM in the making, just hit 200 a couple days ago, and im way to lazy to lose weight, and plus size girls are gorgeous
> 
> maternity wear? i think that would be interesting, looks like christian is gonna through a BF on the runway, well someone has to keep up the antics since crazy is gone.



you should go to school at that place in connecticut. and then invite me up to keep you warm when it gets chilly. so long as you have a flannel shirt.
i'm sure we can work something out.


So, crazy is gone. I'm actually quite surprised. unless Sweet P dies and then they bring C. back! When they brought Chubbins back, they should have made him have a ... like something to overcome. Like he should have had to work naked. Or blindfolded! Or sleep over a sewer grate instead of Atlas, or Gothum or whereever they are.

and free, you're right. Fat chicks ARE gorgeous. I spent all day today being gorgeous. It's remarkably easy once you get used to it.


----------



## Jes (Jan 3, 2008)

i can't spell anything tonight! but i don't care! you don't own me! your'e not my mom! i'm out of control! suck it.

I miss lizzie.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 4, 2008)

i knew one of them would be out, but i have to say, Crazy (lordy, why cant i remember her name??) was a gracious loser, i would love to see what she entered to get considered as a contestant, and i think they should have to show what they entered, surely she wasnt picked purely on crazy...

regardless, she lost with grace, gotta give points for that


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 4, 2008)

so i have read this but obviously i dont think i have posted here, i have one question, raise your hand if you think Jeffery had help, i still hate that his designs won last season, that still bites...


----------



## Jes (Jan 4, 2008)

You know, I don't know, fly. I think he had all of his receipts in order. You CAN get some outside help--you just had to pay for it. He said he did all of the stitching on a piece by hand, right? He did seem focused and he did have that big studio. I can imagine him buckling down to d o it, though I do think it would have made more sense for him to have been on top of his receipts... 

?


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 9, 2008)

Who will be auf tonight?

Taking bets now via PM.

Ricky pays 1:1
Chris 2:1
Sweet P 1:1
Kevin 5:1
Christian 7:1
Jillian 6:1
Victorya 3:1
Rami 8:1
Kit 5:1

I pay out in rep. It's the only money around here. Unless you count FA panties in bunches. That also seems to have some currency. OH, I keed. I keed. (Was that too bitchy? Maybe I went overboard.)


----------



## Ash (Jan 9, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> so i have read this but obviously i dont think i have posted here, i have one question, raise your hand if you think Jeffery had help, i still hate that his designs won last season, that still bites...



I actually loved Jeffrey's final line last season. I thought, out of what was presented at Bryant Park, his line was the best. You better believe I'd wear that white and green stripey dress with the zipper-tooth seams if I could. That dress was brilliant. 

Did he have help outside of what the rules allowed? I don't think so. I think he just really wanted it, and so he gave it everything he had. And, in my opinion, his stuff was just far and away above everyone else's.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 9, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Who will be auf tonight?
> 
> Taking bets now via PM.
> 
> ...



My money is on Victorya. Actually, my hopes are. I can't stand her.


----------



## Jes (Jan 9, 2008)

I... I don't know. 

I want to say Chubbins will go. And yet I feel like this season might be crazy, and perhaps someone voted off will win? Well, i don't think he'll win. I feel like he might stay another few weeks though.

Lately, I"m not feeling that inner knowing they talk about in the bible. When you're pregnant, you know. And hte mom has an inner knowing about the gender of the baby.

No inner knowing! 

I think I'm too stressed out by all things conference.

but i'm about to go watch. TOnight, I shall sit back and listen to what all of you have to say. I will be more reserved.

I think RIcky's outtie.


----------



## Ash (Jan 9, 2008)

CrankySpice said:


> My money is on Victorya. Actually, my hopes are. I can't stand her.



Agreed. But I think she's so sneaky that she may just squeak through. 

Christian looks like he's breaking down in this competition, but I can't imagine that he won't pull something out. He may be a one-trick pony, but he knows tailoring. 

I'm going to have to go with Sweet P this time. Mostly because I'm tired of her.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, God! Ricky's getting misty!

"To win something like Project Runway... <looks down, then back up, blinking tears back> It would be... <sniff> the best thing EVER <is verklempt as verklempt can be>." Because his mom was a self-taught seamstress. Ricky, mine, too!

----

Christian: "I cannot let a seventeen-year-old girl overpower me. I just can't let that happen."

Oddly, Christian really looks in his element among the high school girls.

----

I don't know. I'm thinking it's going to be a dark horse loser tonight. Like out of left field. (Oh, God, Jeffrey's dressed as a fisherman and driving a Saturn.) Yes, I think it might end up being a shocker tonight. I'm calling it Kit. But wait, is Victorya being set up for it now, with the subtle editing?


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 9, 2008)

OMFG...MY GD CABLE WENT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 9, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> OMFG...MY GD CABLE WENT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!



On a Wednesday?!!!

----

You know, I think Ricky just wants to make women happy. He seems to really revere women. (Unless they're Victorya or Carmen.)

----

Jes, you have to vote for Rami in that "Which designer would you take to the prom" texting poll!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 9, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> On a Wednesday?!!
> 
> Right? can you believe it. All of a sudden it went pixilated and now it's a blank screen. I get some channels but not the ONE THAT MATTERS!!!!! I'm going to bed I can't stand the horror.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 9, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> Fascinita said:
> 
> 
> > On a Wednesday?!!
> ...


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 9, 2008)

The judges pissed me off this week... ok - they piss me off every week, but especially tonight. Don't they get that girls going to prom WANT to look older and sophisticated?
And how about them saying that the dress is "pretty but boring"... if I were that 17 year old and I was standing there feeling pretty good about myself in my new designer dress and then the likes of Klum, Kors and Garcia deem me boring... well - talk about crushing my self esteem... bitches!

I HATE the blue dress with the "gems" - Victorya I think.
Loved Sweet P's
And Poor Christian - having to deal with someone as obnoxious as he is! LOL!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 9, 2008)

MY intuition is on FIRE tonight!

Dark horse loser Kevin, goodbye. We'll miss you. Ricky couldn't go because he's just too watchable. So you were sacrificed. 

Goodness. Another week of Ricky.


----------



## Ash (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't love Victorya's dress, but it was decent. I think the judges were probably right. She had the most interesting shape and detailing.

That said, though...I LOVED Chubbins's dress. It was a beautiful color and really beautifully made and detailed. 

I liked Kit's a lot, too. And Jillian's and Sweet P's as well. 

Actually, I liked a lot of them this week.

Rami was disappointing. The dress was too old, and too reminiscent of his first dress on the show. Poo! And bald Jews are my favorite, too!


----------



## Jane (Jan 9, 2008)

I was not impressed with the winning dress. I liked Sweet P's better. Of course, I love that champagne color anyway.

And, yes, girls at a high school prom want to look old enough to go to a bar afterwards. Are these people insane.

I love Christian acting "so much older." They're 17, you're 21...you're not 51, so get over it, kid.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 9, 2008)

Apparently, Rami's Palenstinan and Christian. I swear my sister told me this, and I googled it. It must be true. 

http://www.myspace.com/ramikashou


----------



## Jes (Jan 9, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Jes, you have to vote for Rami in that "Which designer would you take to the prom" texting poll!!!!!!!!!!!



i'm so ashamed! can you tell i voted for him 5000 timesA? When the numbers popped up, I was just SURE you'd all know it was me.


Rami's dress was far too old. Don't like it. Can't imagine she suggested a grecian aysmetrical olive green dress, you know? 

Christian. *sigh* She was 20 lbs of crazy in a 10 lbs bag, though. I mean, yes, the client is king BUT she really did want some fugly stuff. ANd what he made...it wasn't so bad, somehow. I mean, it could have been worse, I think. It was at least young and a beautiful color.

Ricky. Washout. Didn't like it. I won't go through everyone's design, but when Chubs was like: Is that your opinion? Or did people vote on it? (to christian's 'most popular' or best dressed or whatever he said) I just started laughing. I WILL say that Christian gives it out but he takes a ribbing too (ribbed. for her pleasure. Also? Has any woman here ever felt the fucking ribbing? I never once have and I always felt like I had a retarded vagina b/c I couldn't even feel something put on a condom on purpose and talked about in 20 commercials a day. I hope someone gives me a holla, b/c I'll be so sad if you all tell me you love the ribbing). 

Victorya. Eh. I don't know. I just don't know. I think I don't like prom OR the dresses, so it was a hard challenge for me to 'get.' I also think EVERY chick (who isn't down south) is wearing the SweetP type dress now--and if the judges wanted to pick something THEY put together with a 17 year old, fine, but every 17 year old wants, and is wearing, the Lohan/red carpet/sweet P dress. 

Also, someone is suing Lohan for trauma (b/c of the SUV chase)? Well I'm suing her too. Have you seen her movies?

That's a lie. MEAN GIRLS was totally awesome. BUt the joke had to be made. And I've never seen her other shows or flicks. I find her very pretty, but tragic. Dime a dozen. I hope she drinks herself into a trailer park, because if she throws her chance at her own life away, well....

Rami isn't pretty in the face, let's not kid ourselves. But my god, my god, those thighs? It's like someone went into the locked corners of my mind and got the specs to build him from the ground up. And he has that EuroTrash look that I sometimes really love. 

Those girls were clodhoppers, as my mother would say. I can't walk, either, but that was some painfully awkward stuff. They needed a salsa class. ANd to admit that they couldn't walk in heels. 

And ricky, with his: When i had a GF, I made her prom dress. What did he say? That should have been the clue right there! Or something like that. Hysterical. 

I missed Chubb's joke about FAG. WHat was that?


----------



## Jes (Jan 9, 2008)

i miss what steven would have made. I feel like he would've been really kind to his client.

and i'm so sorry to see that straight dude gone. I would enjoy boning him. And I believe he would enjoy boning me.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 9, 2008)

Jes said:


> I missed Chubb's joke about FAG. WHat was that?




Other than the group having a "gay old time," I can't make heads or tails of it. 

I dunno, I like Rami's face. I like his winning smile. On his blog it says he's in a relationship. Didn't say with who, but I knew.

Jes, do you like the French men? I do. I find them... bewitching.


----------



## Jes (Jan 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> . On his blog it says he's in a relationship. Didn't say with who, but I knew.
> 
> Jes, do you like the French men? I do. I find them... bewitching.



We like to keep it quiet. I subscribe to the Andre le Chaplain (or, the Latin Andreas Capellanus) courtly love ideal that goes: A love made known rarely endures.

In other words, when it's our dirty little secret, it always stays dirty. Sort of like being Catholic. The sex is always hot b/c it's always, always wrong.

where was i?

oh. the french. No. If I wanted to be simultaneously sneered at AND ignored, I'd spend more time with my father.


----------



## Jane (Jan 10, 2008)

Jes said:


> I missed Chubb's joke about FAG. WHat was that?



Something like "what would you call a group of homosexual Spongepants" meaning that, of course, whatever else you might be, "Fag" is what you would be called.


----------



## Jes (Jan 10, 2008)

ah. Thanks jane.

now, am i hanging out ,bare-ass flapping in the wind, on the ribbed issue? 

be honest.


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 10, 2008)

Since I'm new to this thread (Thanks for sharing Michelle!!!)

I'm just going to say stuff that is probably already been said, however, I'm not reading 400+ posts! LOL

I felt bad that Chris didn't go to his prom....

I thought it was hysterical looking at the past prom pictures....

Christian got best dressed? What!?!?!?!?

I Think that Brown Dress on "Maddie" made her look like a huge lacy pumpkin. What the hell was she thinking???????!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jan 10, 2008)

Deidrababe said:


> Since I'm new to this thread (Thanks for sharing Michelle!!!)
> 
> I'm just going to say stuff that is probably already been said, however, I'm not reading 400+ posts! LOL
> 
> ...



Actually, I was thinking how wonderful the champagne color would have looked on Maddie before they picked out fabrics. But then SP snapped it up. Who could blame her?


----------



## Jes (Jan 10, 2008)

i could tell he was horrified when he got 'the fattie' (which was written all over his face).

And D., i can't believe you won't read our posts. That hurts. That really hurts. You might have to be on probation. Ask Mishe about it. The rookie life ain't easy.


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 10, 2008)

Jane said:


> Actually, I was thinking how wonderful the champagne color would have looked on Maddie before they picked out fabrics. But then SP snapped it up. Who could blame her?



I agree! I think that champagne color would have rocked out on Maddie..but she was having NO PART of any other color!

LOL

Deeds


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 10, 2008)

I think its hilarious that Christians twit model said "I've been studying fashion for two year *smug*"..... seriously, I wouldn't put it beyond him that he was doing the dress the way she wanted it to be like "this is how bad your taste is, and how much of your time you've wasted... have a good prom!" Seriously, that dress was hideous, but I don't think that it was necessarily "poorly executed" the way Nina said. Christian obviously didn't believe in the dress, so he didn't put his all into it. Simple as that.

Rami, needs to stop thinking of everyone like a greek goddess. The dress would have been decent with a good fabric or a fun color, but he needs to do something other than drape.

I really liked Victorya's dress, but you can already buy that off of a rack at Macy's. I didn't think it was very original.

Sweet P's, however, was my favorite. It was well executed, designed well, and it fit the girl. The judges are so quick to say "She doesn't look like a 17 year old, this isn't what a 17 year old should be dressing like", then turn around and spew "You need to value the clients wishes and tastes"... well, I'm sorry judges, but the client wanted THAT dress... and actually, Sweet P made it a LOT more appropriate than what the chick wanted anyway!! 

Ricky is annoying, I want him to leave. Everyone else I like. So long as Rami stops throwing everyone back to the grecian era.


----------



## Jes (Jan 10, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> I think its hilarious that Christians twit model said "I've been studying fashion for two year *smug*"..... seriously, I wouldn't put it beyond him that he was doing the dress the way she wanted it to be like "this is how bad your taste is, and how much of your time you've wasted... have a good prom!" Seriously, that dress was hideous, but I don't think that it was necessarily "poorly executed" the way Nina said. Christian obviously didn't believe in the dress, so he didn't put his all into it. Simple as that.
> 
> Rami, needs to stop thinking of everyone like a greek goddess. The dress would have been decent with a good fabric or a fun color, but he needs to do something other than drape.
> 
> ...



i think P should've said (and who knows what editors cut out, maybe she did) both to the Mom and the judges, how she put herself into the dress AND realized the girl was 17. She made a lot of sense talking about: i can't send you out there with a plunging front and a plunging back. Had she mentioned that to the judges, I think she would've deflected a lot of that criticism they gave her.

moreoever, no one is wearing a short dress to the prom. At least I'm not really seeing it. it's all about being fancy and kids associate fancy with floor length and hair up.

even guys. well, x-dressers, i mean.

and i loved the mom that was all about Chubbs and not wigged out to have her daughter near a homogay.

finally, kevin? wasn't he totally touching that chick's boobs (they all were, but most of them are women/gay)? that was hot.


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 10, 2008)

.

finally, kevin? wasn't he totally touching that chick's boobs (they all were, but most of them are women/gay)? that was hot


OMG, I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed that he was cupping her boobs during that fitting! LOL....and he's the straight guy...so, um....?

LOL

Deeds


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 10, 2008)

Jes said:


> ah. Thanks jane.
> 
> now, am i hanging out ,bare-ass flapping in the wind, on the ribbed issue?
> 
> be honest.




I have never used the ribbed, or if I did, didn't feel a thing different. But I tend to think it's more a marketing point than anything. Or it may be that it's a way to cater to the male sexual persona? As in "You're the kind of stud who'd never leave a girl hanging, bare-ass flapping in the wind, on the "her pleasure" issue... Also, ribbed condoms make you feel French and sophisticated. Have at it, Superman." 

Mebbe?


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 10, 2008)

Jane said:


> Actually, I was thinking how wonderful the champagne color would have looked on Maddie before they picked out fabrics. But then SP snapped it up. Who could blame her?



Sweet P is full of surprises. I have liked her from the beginning--not for her sewing/design skills, necessarily, but for her resemblance to Shelley Duvall. But remember the time Donna Karan snarled at Sweet P that she liked the P's dress? I mean, Sweet P knew just what a compliment that was. And last night she pulled it off with real gusto--though I wonder because her taste demographic is naturally closer to the real, average person, personified last night by the girls of St John Vianney.

I am upping the payout on Sweet P. She is now paying 5:1.

God, please don't let Victorya be in the final three.

My prediction for the Final Three: Santino, Daniel, Chloe. 

(Either that or Jillian, Rami, Christian.)

Oh! And I love hearing Tim say "Sweet P." It's like the name was meant to roll off his tongue or something. It's adorable. Almost like he starts saying "Sweet Pepe" but stops before he gets to the second "PE."


----------



## Jane (Jan 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I have never used the ribbed, or if I did, didn't feel a thing different. But I tend to think it's more a marketing point than anything. Or it may be that it's a way to cater to the male sexual persona? As in "You're the kind of stud who'd never leave a girl hanging, bare-ass flapping in the wind, on the "her pleasure" issue... Also, ribbed condoms make you feel French and sophisticated. Have at it, Superman."
> 
> Mebbe?



Or maybe they like to turn them inside out.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 10, 2008)

Jane said:


> Or maybe they like to turn them inside out.



lol another distinct possibility


----------



## Jes (Jan 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> My prediction for the Final Three: Santino, Daniel, Chloe.
> 
> (Either that or Jillian, Rami, Christian.)
> ."



I'm totally picturing a dance off!

Between Jay, Chloe and Jeffrey! Like the Beat It video!


hahahaha.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey, where do you suppose balletguy is this week? Haven't heard a peep.


----------



## Jes (Jan 10, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Hey, where do you suppose balletguy is this week? Haven't heard a peep.



don't you mean free2bme? or maybe you don't. hmmn...

we seem low on men.
you can say THAT again.


we don't even have Jane Jr. here to whip us into a frenzy.


----------



## Jane (Jan 11, 2008)

He's not Jane Jr. His name is Random. Just because he looks like a much slimmer, male, younger me does not mean he is Jane Jr.


----------



## Jes (Jan 11, 2008)

Jane said:


> He's not Jane Jr. His name is Random. Just because he looks like a much slimmer, male, younger me does not mean he is Jane Jr.



jane, is that his real name? are you a hippie?  I kid. Really? I'd thought that was a... nickname/e-name. Sorry if I was wrong. I didn't know if I should call him Mr. Jane but that sounded like it was a marital thing and that creeped me out.


----------



## Jane (Jan 11, 2008)

Jes said:


> jane, is that his real name? are you a hippie?  I kid. Really? I'd thought that was a... nickname/e-name. Sorry if I was wrong. I didn't know if I should call him Mr. Jane but that sounded like it was a marital thing and that creeped me out.



Yep, named Random after a character in Roger Zelazney's Amber series. The description of the character was the spitting image of one of my best friends, and it seemed appropriate. Worse than that, his middle name is Lee. Yep, Random Lee.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 11, 2008)

Jane said:


> Yep, Random Lee.



You are making that up!


----------



## Jane (Jan 11, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> You are making that up!



Well, I did, in 1978.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=128825471


----------



## Paquito (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, sorry I wasn't able to message yesterday, I'm sick (typing this while lightheaded)

I thought that Chubbins and Sweet P had excellent dresses, the champagne color on Sweet Ps girl looked really great, she looked very sophisticated. Sweet p was robbed, Victorias looked like some odd cobalt mess, and the jewels she put on the garment made it look REALLY cheap.

Ricky cried, yet again
anyone surprised?
and yes, it was a sign when he sewed his "GF" her prom dress

for once, I felt slight pity for Christian. He got the most difficult model to work with. Between the whole "ive been studying fashion for two yrs" (are we supposed to throw a parade or something?) and the ugly choices she wanted (light brown on brown? no honey, its just no). I was pretty surprised when he broke down, I thought he was arrogant enough to let it roll off his back. The dress wasnt terrible overall, the details he did were nice

Poor Kevin, I didnt think his dress was TERRIBLE, but it looked better on the dress form than the model, his overall styling made her look a little older. But, this competition cant afford laziness, you must hem, i repeat HEM

any questions?


----------



## Ash (Jan 12, 2008)

Jane said:


> Well, I did, in 1978.
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=128825471



Random Lee is cute!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 12, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Random Lee is cute!



seconded!!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 12, 2008)

Jane said:


> Yep, Random Lee.



This is one of the best names ever. I once met a girl named Queen Bea.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 12, 2008)

Jes said:


> i could tell he was horrified when he got 'the fattie' (which was written all over his face).
> 
> And D., i can't believe you won't read our posts. That hurts. That really hurts. You might have to be on probation. Ask Mishe about it. The rookie life ain't easy.



Jes,
If you check the records, you requested, nay demanded, I go back and read the whole thread. Being the rule follower that I am, I called out sick from work to accomplish this task... and now you're going to let Deidra get away with just jumping right in?!! I must say, I'm somewhat shocked and disappointed.
And it's true, the rookie life is hell...


----------



## Jes (Jan 12, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Jes,
> If you check the records, you requested, nay demanded, I go back and read the whole thread. Being the rule follower that I am, I called out sick from work to accomplish this task... and now you're going to let Deidra get away with just jumping right in?!! I must say, I'm somewhat shocked and disappointed.
> And it's true, the rookie life is hell...



No, I don't intend to! As I said, she's on probation. I think it will take a village though, Mishie--and I need you to stand up for the village we're creating here. I need you all to stand up. 

Did I mention I've been named Mod of this thread? 

And I rule with an iron fist. Cut on the bias and covered in sequins.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 13, 2008)

Jes said:


> No, I don't intend to! As I said, she's on probation. I think it will take a village though, Mishie--and I need you to stand up for the village we're creating here. I need you all to stand up.
> 
> Did I mention I've been named Mod of this thread?
> 
> And I rule with an iron fist. Cut on the bias and covered in sequins.



Okay Deidra,
This post makes 457... you'd better get crackin'!! Make it work!

(I know she won't - she hates to read! LOL)


----------



## Jes (Jan 13, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Okay Deidra,
> This post makes 457... you'd better get crackin'!! Make it work!
> 
> (I know she won't - she hates to read! LOL)



1 page of posts a day. That's all it would take. That's all we're asking, Big D.


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, so what was the plan for tonight? did we have a guess as to the challenge?


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 16, 2008)

The guide you can bring up with my cable box spoils me every week. Okay, okay I don't have to look ahead, but it always gives a brief one to two sentence synopsis of the challenge. I don't want to spoil others though.


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> The guide you can bring up with my cable box spoils me every week. Okay, okay I don't have to look ahead, but it always gives a brief one to two sentence synopsis of the challenge. I don't want to spoil others though.



it gives away the challenge but not the outcome? i'm thinking you could post it here---


EVERYONE READING THIS, IGNORE THE NEXT MESSAGE IF YOU DON"T WANT TO READ TONIGHT'S CHALLENGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

there.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 16, 2008)

::::::::SPOILER ALERT BELOW::::::::::[email protected]#_)[email protected]#






The title of the episode: EN GARDE !

The designers step outside of themselves and design based on the model's hairstyle.


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 16, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> ::::::::SPOILER ALERT BELOW::::::::::[email protected]#_)[email protected]#
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe they are designing clothes for matadores?


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 16, 2008)

Jes, please arrange to have Victorya sent home tonight. Or actually, should I talk to butch to talk to Tim for us? I'm tired of her...tired designs. There is nothing original or interesting about them.


----------



## butch (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll talk to Tim, see what I can do, Cranky, but I'm afraid she may stay around a while, as all reality shows need the character you love to hate, and she seems to be that character. Oh, I miss my Mr. Gunn something terrible-he's been far too busy with PR4 to spend much time with me. But he's doing God's work, as Jes might say, so I'm willing to make the personal sacrifice so you all can enjoy him as much as I do. 


And, after finally seeing most of last week's episode, I must say that I loved Chubbins' drag pics. I wonder if his portfolio is online? I hope he stays a long, long time, although I know he won't win.











In response to spolier alert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can you imagine what Christian would design if he had to work with his own hairstyle?


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh!!!! Thanks for reminding me, butch!! Yes, I LOVED Chubbin's portfolio, too. 

And: I saw elsewhere in the thread what the Fag joke was. I thought it was effin' hilarious.

What would you call the Flintstones if they were gay?

Fags.

Oh, it was lovely. Especially because everyone just became terribly giggly about it.


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2008)

CrankySpice said:


> Oh!!!!  Thanks for reminding me, butch!! Yes, I LOVED Chubbin's portfolio, too.
> 
> And: I saw elsewhere in the thread what the Fag joke was. I thought it was effin' hilarious.
> 
> ...



Flintstones, huh? Boy did I hear wrong.


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2008)

CrankySpice said:


> Jes, please arrange to have Victorya sent home tonight. Or actually, should I talk to butch to talk to Tim for us? I'm tired of her...tired designs. There is nothing original or interesting about them.


i'd rather have her create a monstrosity so bad that she removes HERSELF, while somehow still telling us she's a great designer, and just misunderstood.



christian would design a bird of paradise.

hey, remember when wendy did the bird of paradise bathin gsuit, but there was no bottom and her model had to show her ass to everyone? good god.


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2008)

Christian would design a bird of paradise with poofy sleeves.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 16, 2008)

Jane said:


> Christian would design a bird of paradise with poofy sleeves.



Oh _never._ It would be a BoP with exquisite handsewn detail, like a little beaded...pecker.

Beak, people, beak! really, now.


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2008)

CrankySpice said:


> Oh _never._ It would be a BoP with exquisite handsewn detail, like a little beaded...pecker.
> 
> Beak, people, beak! really, now.



Oh, no...it would have poofy sleeves.


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2008)

Jane said:


> Oh, no...it would have poofy sleeves.



and gathers. lots and lots of gathers.

can you imagine if he won, all? the sheer agony he'd put us through, having his tantrums and 'me me ME' moments?

aiiii!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2008)

All I hope is that there is going to be some teabaggin' tonight. And that it involves Tim, obviously.

(I'll check back in later with my psychic predictions for the evening.)

Jes, are we having those water crackers tonight, with the cracked pepper? And brie? Yeah?


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope that my cable holds up tonight. I've already had my caffine to keep me away so no going to bed anytime soon!


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 16, 2008)

ask and ye shall receive.

View attachment tea.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's the wine.

View attachment 34589


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2008)

Just letting you all know, ahead of time, that I'm seeing a BIG UPSET happening tonight. I could be wrong, I could be right. We shall see. But that's what my instinct is saying tonight.

BIG UPSET. Out of left field. There will be blood.


The other thing I've had revealed to me tonight is that Kit is really very safe, for all her punk/post-modern aesthetics. She is not, so far, someone really creative. She's sort of Cindy Lauper's little sister, you know? Not much new there. Don't get me wrong, I've liked her stuff. But so far, from Kit, not a win on the challenges. Not ONE. She needs to put the pedal to the metal soon, cuz honey, THERE WILL BE BLOOD tonight.

(I may have to eat those words. Or that blood.)


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2008)

no, not those crackers. I did a curried chicken salad with pecans and green apple on toast points.

do you hear that? do you? I DID TOAST POINTS FOR YOU MISCREANTS.

now sit down and shut up. all that chatter is taking away from my enjoyment!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> no, not those crackers. I did a curried chicken salad with pecans and green apple on toast points.
> 
> do you hear that? do you? I DID TOAST POINTS FOR YOU MISCREANTS.
> 
> now sit down and shut up. all that chatter is taking away from my enjoyment!



Thanks, J.

what;s with the models curtsying, like they're at court?

----

OMG! Brochelle? Is that Christian's girl name? Or is it Brioche? I missed that...


----------



## Ash (Jan 16, 2008)

Is Rami going to do the Grecian drapey dress again? It seems like it by the drawing.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok - NOT practical and NOT wearable - Umm.. even _*I*_ could do _*that*_!!!

Oh Christian - step up to the plate for chrissake!! "I don't want to be team leader because I don't want to be eliminated"... WUSS!!!

LOL - Jillian telling Victorya that they just have to work together and get the story right and Victorya is "yup yup yupping her but you can SE it in her eyes - she's thinking - guess again spanky, I'm in charge!!

LMAO!!! How about if it takes us to Elyse's (Crazy's) planet?!

SweetP calling Rami "Dude"?? Sooo not cool! LOL!



And Jes - I eased off the multiposting last week so I'm in rare form this evening - sorry! (not really, but it's polite to say it!)


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2008)

M ishe: bring it!

ok, so right on the paper, rami's dress looked fug. yes, with the banded draping and the half and half? Like the Joker? no thanks. He won't like Sweet P b/c she's older and she doesn't need him and he doesn't want her and forget it. He likes them young, like Jillian. Or me. Like me. 


and i wonder what the OH MY GOD moment is.

Do the designers have to recreate the 'dos in the Loreal room themselves? OR, will the models come in with plain hair and they have to walk in the outfits just like they are? 

or 2 people are eliminated? or...?

what?


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 16, 2008)

It's never good when Tim asks you to "gather round"...

Another look - oh the horrors!!

15 minutes to cock-us - I need more time than that!! LOL!

I love that Fatty McFashion Pants... I love his laugh!

"I chose to go to Mood just because I'm fast" - Fat Discrimination in PR!!!

Already 10:20 and no tears from Ricky yet... lol

MOG Rami - Please for the love of all that is fashion, make something other than that GrecianFashion formula dress!


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 16, 2008)

Jes - you need to speak to Rami - that hissy fit was sooo uncalled for!


----------



## Ash (Jan 16, 2008)

I think Chubbins and Christian totally have this one. Taking the sleeves off of the ready-to-wear made it work.


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2008)

oh, 2 looks! That's freaking awful. it is.

and heidi, always looking so freakishly hot/perfect. In that white dress! after 3 babies! she's practically having a baby on the runway, she does it so often, but my god, she looks SO beautiful!


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 16, 2008)

Who are we voting for as fan favorite??

I think we need to give our votes to Chubbins, you know, in a show of fat solidarity!!! Vote Chris!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I think Chubbins and Christian totally have this one. Taking the sleeves off of the ready-to-wear made it work.




I don't know yet. I don't know.

Who is Nina saying "Can you do anything else?" to?


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2008)

do you thik nina says; can you make anything else? to christian (pintucks) or rami (grecian lady)?


----------



## Ash (Jan 16, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Who are we voting for as fan favorite??
> 
> I think we need to give our votes to Chubbins, you know, in a show of fat solidarity!!! Vote Chris!!!



I'm still undecided on this. Chubbins is cool and hilarious. But I don't know.


----------



## Ash (Jan 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> do you thik nina says; can you make anything else? to christian (pintucks) or rami (grecian lady)?



I think it's Rami. Because at least Christian didn't do giant poof sleeves this time.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 16, 2008)

Rami is the Uli of this season. Get it together man! I wanted to kidney punch Uli after all the various incarnations of beachy hippie dresses, now Rami on the Grecian bandwagon. Well, he has some reason to gain inspiration from antiquity. nevermind. I'm off to bed, finish the episode later, bitches.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> do you thik nina says; can you make anything else? to christian (pintucks) or rami (grecian lady)?



I'm thinking rami, who has been so unpleasant all night, by the way. he's your man. can't you do something?

think maybe it's pent up sexual energy?


----------



## Ash (Jan 16, 2008)

I, like Christian, am 10,000% happy.


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2008)

you know what? for all his bitching and power grabbing, i bet it's gonna be Sweet P that saves Rami's ass. Her day dress is truly beautiful.

and i bet the Last mInute twins win!


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'm thinking rami, who has been so unpleasant all night, by the way. he's your man. can't you do something?
> 
> think maybe it's pent up sexual energy?



yes. perhaps it is. i'll get him drunk and let him slap me around a little bit tonight. that usually improves his mood. He calls it: Playing Palestinians and Israelis.

hot!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2008)

My fan favorite is Chubbins, too.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 16, 2008)

I think I'm going to punch a baby
my beloved Kit, gone into Project Runway obscurity...why, dear buddha why!?!?!?
cmon Rami, do you think you could not do ANOTHER draping? if you don't step it up I'm going to drop kick you for taking away my Kit Kat

Chris and Christian did an excellent job, deserved the win. That avant garde dress was A M A Z I N G!!!

goodbye to Kit, my almost lover...


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 16, 2008)

Kit, I tried to tell you that you had to step up. I said you were not forward-looking, and that you needed to pour on the creativity. I told you I felt it in my bones, a big bloodletting tonight. And you make a dress out of calico? Something that looks like a quilt? THIS is how you go for gold. I'm sorry, Kitty. I like you. Cute face. Artsy. Middle name "Pistol." Not bad, all in all. And you handled yourself well. You put your arm around that basket case Ricky when you were asked to step off the runway and wait for the worst. You had grace. You had grit. You took it like a woman. But that dress. That sad, sad blankety-blank dress that looks like the quilt I had in college. Sigh. So sorry to see you go. Ricky should've gone. His dress was worse; and I'm tired of his low-grade constant panic, and of his emotions--he's about as appealing as an overripe pomegranate that you know is going to spill bloody juice everywhere and seeds all over the place, and way more trouble than it's worth to peel and pick apart for eating, and the taste is definitely "off" in your mouth. Tough break, Kit. You should have trusted my instincts. And now your red, red blood has been spilled, and your snow white hair and cheeks look all the paler by contrast.

Rami, you were execrable tonight. Sweet P's dress was beautiful, and you treated her like she was beneath you. I did not like this side of you. You're lucky my vision pertained to Kit, or you'd be gone. 

The terrible twins, or whatever their ersatz name is, I can barely tolerate. Jillian's OK, I suppose, but has anyone noticed she exists in a kind of daze? Her eyes are far, far away. Like she's getting ahead of herself or something.

At this point, here's who I hope to see in final three: Christian, Jillian, and fan favorite Chubbins. They always cram a fan favorite in.


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Rami is the Uli of this season. Get it together man! I wanted to kidney punch Uli after all the various incarnations of beachy hippie dresses, now Rami on the Grecian bandwagon. Well, he has some reason to gain inspiration from antiquity. nevermind. I'm off to bed, finish the episode later, bitches.



and her constant refrain:

vee ah zitting on ze beeech, und vee ah hafing a paah-ty.

oh god spare me.

you know, re: christian's pintucks. I worried they'd hurt him here, except that blouse was a fantastic recreation of the dramatic look, which had all the tucking in the front of the bodice. loved that. and, it was his theme, but he knew chris would bring it with the over the top glam. They really were a good team. and they looked absurd together. Like a little gay mini me.

also, the preview for next week--i know the editors cut things weird so we don't iknow if a follows b, but: when ricki starts crying and michael kors, who is as gay as christmas, just rolls his eyes like: Mary, GIVE IT A REST!

ahahahah


----------



## Jes (Jan 16, 2008)

and really, there's nothing worse, i agree, than tim saying: designers, i need you to gather 'round... 

(except me, flying into o'hare airport with wind gusts of like 70 mph, and a pilot saying: Ok, everyone, I'm going to need you all to hold on!)


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> and really, there's nothing worse, i agree, than tim saying: designers, i need you to gather 'round...
> 
> (except me, flying into o'hare airport with wind gusts of like 70 mph, and a pilot saying: Ok, everyone, I'm going to need you all to hold on!)



A pilot telling us, after circling for over an hour due to storms, that we were the first ones landing due to fuel....and then we had a missed approach. We're down, we're up, we're.....running out of fuel.

And Tim saying, "Be careful."


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 17, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> It's never good when Tim asks you to "gather round"...
> 
> Another look - oh the horrors!!
> 
> ...



I was so scared that Christian was going to say something just like..yeah, I'm going to Mood because I'm fast...not like that Lard of a partner I have.....

Fatty McFashion Pants should be our best friend!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 17, 2008)

That black satin coat with the pink tartan ruffles was FIERCE....FIERCE!!

The most BEAUTIFUL thing I have ever seen on PR yet.....by far.

They was robbed.

Yes, the boys did well...very well...but that coat...that coat..

I will dream about that coat.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 17, 2008)

the coat _was_ pretty good, but pink tartan? PINK?? way to veer off into avril lavigne territory, gals. yuck. and their 'everyday' dress was FOOGLY. 

xtian and chris WAY deserved that win. way. my one and only beef with the outcome (as much as i really really liked kat, sayonara girl. that dress was ridiculously boring.) is that chris should have won. i know xtian was the leader so it makes sense, but i mean come ON. the collar is what won it for them, and that collar was 100% tubbins.

and, like every week, i am reasserting my distaste for rami. it's one thing to make the same fucking boring-when-we-first-saw it drapey grecian dress for almost every damn challenge, it's another to be a dick to sweet p.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 17, 2008)

Now I remember why I don't post on this thread....everything I like the best everyone else slams....without fail.

I liked the pink tartan....ah well.


Have fun, ladies.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 17, 2008)

I was also hoping the black coat team would win. I bet the judges had a tough time with the decision. I have to say, though, the winning dress was friggin impressive.



Rumi..Rami...whatever...what a huge tool...I thought he might rush the judges and strangle a few. He seems to have zero humility. Drape this, big boy. Sweet P...if you have killed Rumi in his sleep....not one would blame ya,honey.

Rickey...ok...you got SOOOOO lucky. 

Thing about Chris?...after his being able to really let loose tonight....the costumes are gonna fly....let's not forget the total crap he produced in the past.


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Rumi..Rami...whatever...what a huge tool....


yes, yes....

oh, what? sorry.

i wonder, now and then, as i'm drifting off to sleep: what if Chubbs wins the whole thing? Like...if he was cut and then somehow, he comes back and takes it? I can't imagine he will, but wouldn't that just beat all?

i really liked the way he and mini me worked together. Again, we can't see everything b/c of the editing, but I sensed there was a lot of respect and good plain fun, there. And real collaboration, in which each of them TRUSTED the other. 

and when mini was like...walking the catwalk and making the models laugh? I just loved that. I did.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 17, 2008)

Jes said:


> and her constant refrain:
> 
> vee ah zitting on ze beeech, und vee ah hafing a paah-ty.
> 
> oh god spare me.


 
HA HA HAAAAAAA!!!!!



Jes said:


> also, the preview for next week--i know the editors cut things weird so we don't iknow if a follows b, but: when ricki starts crying and michael kors, who is as gay as christmas, just rolls his eyes like: Mary, GIVE IT A REST!
> 
> ahahahah


 
HA HA HAAAAAA!!!!! I was so thinking the SAME thing....


My review: First, I am SO MAD that Kit had to go  I loved her, she was spirited and cool. Second, I hate Victorya. Her attitude is horrendous. Me no likey.

I LOVED Chris and Chris' avante gard look, and I want to own their ready-to-wear look. Loved the blouse, and the skirt, and the belt. So frickin' cute.

However, I am going to steal Jillian and keep her in my closet. That jacket was amazing, and as stressed as she was, she pulled it off exquisitely. I want to own it, NOW. NOOOOOOWWWWW!!!!!

Rami is a douche. Not in an endearing way either.


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2008)

yank, how can a douche be endearing? i mean...even if it's a coke bottle. you know? even if it leaves you as fresh as a summer's eve? it's not endearing.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 17, 2008)

So are you saying that when you refer you me as "Douchie Jr" its not endearing?

huh?

HUH??

HUH???


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> So are you saying that when you refer you me as "Douchie Jr" its not endearing?
> 
> huh?
> 
> ...



I think she may be referring to the cartoon character......


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> So are you saying that when you refer you me as "Douchie Jr" its not endearing?
> 
> huh?
> 
> ...


that's entirely different. 
let's move on.


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 17, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Now I remember why I don't post on this thread....everything I like the best everyone else slams....without fail.
> 
> I liked the pink tartan....ah well.
> 
> ...



I too am a fan of Pink Tartan!!!! Yay Pink! I have a Pink Tartan Bikini in fact!

GOOOOOOO Pink Tartan!

and Yes, LOVED that coat!!!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2008)

The coat was the best thing done all season. The pants I could have lived without ever seeing.


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2008)

i think the equestrian choice was kind of freakish. Very ...fetish-y. I mean, that woman's look (model) WAS totally 'ponygirl.'

http://calrissa-nett.blogspot.com/2007/02/cavalos.html
(drawing, but shows nipples, so possibly NSFW)

but I don'twant to think of Victorya/Jillian knowing what a ponygirl is. Know what i mean? 

it made me feel a little dirty.

but i think everyone was reacting to that, whether or not he/she knows what a ponygirl is.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 17, 2008)

Jes said:


> but I don'twant to think of Victorya/Jillian knowing what a ponygirl is. Know what i mean?



But I mean, you do know that Victorya is a domme, right? She has to top everyone in that group. That's what drives her.

And Jillian... I don't even know what to make of her anymore. She's got this robotic quality. "Must produce fashionable clothing," in a drone-metallic voice.


----------



## butch (Jan 17, 2008)

Watching last nights show (and most of last weeks this morning, in my early a.m. agony) I've decided that if there is any possibility of me having a fraternal twin out there, then it is Chubbins. I want us to be a terrible twosome, marching through the streets of NYC bringing queer spherical fabulousness to the masses!

That is my hope for 2008, to meet my own Chubbins here in my hometown, if I can't have the real Chubbins.

Whevever I think of the ponygirls, I think of Pony Boy. Stay Golden, ponygirls!


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> But I mean, you do know that Victorya is a domme, right? She has to top everyone in that group. That's what drives her.
> 
> And Jillian... I don't even know what to make of her anymore. She's got this robotic quality. "Must produce fashionable clothing," in a drone-metallic voice.



a domme doesn't really have to top everyone. she should be so secure in her shit that you'd never know she was a domme, outside of a scene. OR unless you had a very keen eye. 

yeah, jillian has always seemed...i don't know, to me. just...i don't know.


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2008)

Who would have thought that Crazy would look really good at this point?

It's like it JUST occurred to Jillian that a competition is stressful and, well, frankly competitive.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 18, 2008)

butch said:


> Whevever I think of the ponygirls, I think of Pony Boy. Stay Golden, ponygirls!




Oh, god! Nostalgia! "When I walked out into the sunlight from the darkness of the movie house." Sniff. I love this book.

Stay Golden, everyone.


----------



## Jes (Jan 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Oh, god! Nostalgia! "When I walked out into the sunlight from the darkness of the movie house." Sniff. I love this book.
> 
> Stay Golden, everyone.


i watched a bit of this just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jes (Jan 18, 2008)

i rewatched PR last night. And i tell you what: team last minute's model walked the shit out of that coat. I love the way the buttons came undone so smoothly. 

and so did team fierce's model, with the weirdo couture pose. i wonder if she suggested that or if they did?


----------



## Jes (Jan 18, 2008)

jezebel is doing god's work, today. I love that photo...With the headpiece (collar?) in the actual right position (not walking down the runway), it's quite something.
http://jezebel.com/346024/project-runway-if-i-were-a-diva-i-would-be-named-ferosh
I also REALLY love that they went with that sand color. Why? Because a. it would show ALL shitty workmanship so it's dicey (and they did great work) and b. it's pretty on her and c. it means ALL of the drama has to come from the design and the workmanship. Not the pop of color, not Black and Pink, or floral and satin, or any of that. It's like: it's 45 yards of sand-colored fabric. it's either a hit or a miss.


----------



## Jes (Jan 18, 2008)

my favorite comment from projectrungay, the PR blog from the gayest perspective possible:


It's funny, the avant garde look is so stunning that we have trouble coming up with things to say about it and the ready-to-wear look is so dull that we have exactly the same problem.

One thing we can all agree on: Christian's outfit is ridiculous. Was he going figure-skating after this?


----------



## butch (Jan 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> my favorite comment from projectrungay, the PR blog from the gayest perspective possible:
> 
> 
> It's funny, the avant garde look is so stunning that we have trouble coming up with things to say about it and the ready-to-wear look is so dull that we have exactly the same problem.
> ...



I thought his outfit looked like Brokeback Studio 54, like if Ennis Del Mar and Andy Warhol had a love child.


----------



## Jes (Jan 18, 2008)

now, see? that's priceless! where are you with this stuff when it's all out on the table for grabs? We want these pearls from your lips on Wednesday night! you have a job to do here! Give us more! It was perfection!


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 18, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Now I remember why I don't post on this thread....everything I like the best everyone else slams....without fail.
> 
> I liked the pink tartan....ah well.
> 
> ...



I was just thinking the other day that I was surprised you didn't post here.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> y
> 
> i wonder, now and then, as i'm drifting off to sleep: what if Chubbs wins the whole thing? Like...if he was cut and then somehow, he comes back and takes it? I can't imagine he will, but wouldn't that just beat all?
> .



I thought about that after this week's episode, too. I love him so much. When he was talking about his dress and that the judges would remember it for the rest of their lives I laughed out loud.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 18, 2008)

That website was right that this was the most exciting week since the premiere. And I give them props for using "over-medicated" to refer to Jillian--how right-on that is! However, I browsed through and couldn't come up with an answer to this: how can such mediocre commentary garner such voluminous adoration? There are dozens of comments on that page alone. Evidently this is a place where people go to get a hip "take" on shit--here used to mean "un-airbrushed celebrity 'news'." Yet the PR4 commentary offered there for our consumption, is waaaaay off-base on Sweet P, who is not only _not_ bi-polar, but has shown herself to be one of the most sensible and down-to-earth of the bunch (after Chubbins, of course.) And the commentator uses a flimsy "grouchy" to describes Rami's self-indulgent, baseless philippic against Sweet P, when he basically turned her into her whipping boy for no good reason other than his insecurity and vagina envy. "Grouchy" doesn't begin to touch on the fug-fest that was Rami's soul two nights ago.

Rami's a neurotic mess who can't do anything but drape; the sun shines out of Chris March's behind; and jezebel.com needs new writers.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> i watched a bit of this just a few weeks ago.



The one where Ralph Macchio dies, symbolizing the lost innocence of Pony Boy, who is played by C. Thomas Howell, who went on to garner much critical non-acclaim for his turn in _Soul Man_?


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> That website was right that this was the most exciting week since the premiere. And I give them props for using "over-medicated" to refer to Jillian--how right-on that is! However, I browsed through and couldn't come up with an answer to this: how can such mediocre commentary garner such voluminous adoration? There are dozens of comments on that page alone. Evidently this is a place where people go to get a hip "take" on shit--here used to mean "un-airbrushed celebrity 'news'." Yet the PR4 commentary offered there for our consumption, is waaaaay off-base on Sweet P, who is not only _not_ bi-polar, but has shown herself to be one of the most sensible and down-to-earth of the bunch (after Chubbins, of course.) And the commentator uses a flimsy "grouchy" to describes Rami's self-indulgent, baseless philippic against Sweet P, when he basically turned her into her whipping boy for no good reason other than his insecurity and vagina envy. "Grouchy" doesn't begin to touch on the fug-fest that was Rami's soul two nights ago.
> 
> Rami's a neurotic mess who can't do anything but drape; the sun shines out of Chris March's behind; and jezebel.com needs new writers.



Sweet P weighs more than 12 pounds dripping wet. Thus, she must be bi-polar.


----------



## Jes (Jan 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> That website was right that this was the most exciting week since the premiere. And I give them props for using "over-medicated" to refer to Jillian--how right-on that is! However, I browsed through and couldn't come up with an answer to this: how can such mediocre commentary garner such voluminous adoration? There are dozens of comments on that page alone. Evidently this is a place where people go to get a hip "take" on shit--here used to mean "un-airbrushed celebrity 'news'." Yet the PR4 commentary offered there for our consumption, is waaaaay off-base on Sweet P, who is not only _not_ bi-polar, but has shown herself to be one of the most sensible and down-to-earth of the bunch (after Chubbins, of course.) And the commentator uses a flimsy "grouchy" to describes Rami's self-indulgent, baseless philippic against Sweet P, when he basically turned her into her whipping boy for no good reason other than his insecurity and vagina envy. "Grouchy" doesn't begin to touch on the fug-fest that was Rami's soul two nights ago.
> 
> Rami's a neurotic mess who can't do anything but drape; the sun shines out of Chris March's behind; and jezebel.com needs new writers.



i like how they call him their fat sissy. 

i was surprised that they dissed Sweet P that way. And I have to say--she is the kind of ...hippie-ish one of the group, and so perhaps the crying jag didn't fit her typical laid-back style, BUT it was just a crying jag. And not a moment of in-your-face drama with Rami (drami? Rama?).

i have much nore to say. i am, however, exhausted. 

i'm going to do my couture pose all the way to bed.


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2008)

what's in the port authority hanger that we see? 


is it like...stuff found floating in the ocean? refuse, I mean? 

or is it unclaimed freight, as it were. Like, stuff never claimed that was offloaded form ships?

we've already done garbage and recyling, I think. So... ? 


I bet it will smell bad. I hate the fishy smell.


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2008)

butch said:


> I thought his outfit looked like Brokeback Studio 54, like if Ennis Del Mar and Andy Warhol had a love child.



ah, if only heathcliff had read this, perhaps he would've felt like filming a sequel and not snorting coke and taking sleeping pills.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 23, 2008)

Jes said:


> ah, if only heathcliff had read this, perhaps he would've felt like filming a sequel and not snorting coke and taking sleeping pills.



It's weird that butch was riffing on Heath semi-recently. I hope she doesn't riff on me over on the _Brokeback Mountain_ board. Cuz that would spell my certain death.

Geez. It's a demin challenge. Jillian should be as happy as a pig in mud in this one.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 23, 2008)

That outfit that Heidi has on makes her look a little "hippy" LOL

"I love you more than life" - Christian, that's a little dramatic, don't you think?

LOL "We're designing cement galoshes" - I love that Fatty McFashion Pants!

I really hope Jillian gets a med change - she's so out of it

Chris should have taken those jeans off the floor and said "Too bad, suckuhhhh" to Victorya...

Ok, Rami's giving his life story - that means he's out... Doesn't it seem that way? We got Crazy's story the night she left...

Oooh!!! Cat Fight!! Chris v. Christian!!! Hahahaha!!!

"Die of barfness"??? Huh???


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> That outfit that Heidi has on makes her look a little "hippy" LOL
> 
> "I love you more than life" - Christian, that's a little dramatic, don't you think?
> 
> ...



no, i love it. i'm totally gonna say it. OH MY GOD, I'm gonna die of Barfdom!

i mean, let's not kid ourselves: sometimes that's exactly how we feel. I think it's appropriately descriptive.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 23, 2008)

Did Tim just tell Ricky that his design was "stunning"?


----------



## Jane (Jan 23, 2008)

I think Sweet P has found her stride.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 23, 2008)

Jane said:


> I think Sweet P has found her stride.



No kidding. Way to pull it together and rescue a formerly "hippie" dress.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 23, 2008)

I liked Sweet P's dress and Christian's jeans but was glad for Ricky.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh my god, Ricky actually made a good garment, that dress was crazy good

Sweet P did pretty good in this challenge, its hard to make patchwork look elegant, but she pulled it off

Rami didnt drape, halellujah

I thought Chubbins dress was great, looked very nice and sophisticated

Victorya, what the hell were u thinking? honestly, she made a trenchcoat. a trenchcoat. and she seemed so shocked that she was eliminated, i wonder why

"I'm going to die of barfness" wtf?
The crowning moment was when Chubbins said "Give him a bottle and send him to bed, someones cranky" haha priceless


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 23, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Rami didnt drape, halellujah



Rami _did_ drape. That front turkey gobble bib thing. He couldn't _not_ drape some part of his garment, even if the thing was made in denim.


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Did Tim just tell Ricky that his design was "stunning"?



i know.

i wonder if he's in b/c of the producers being wacky. I don't know. It was...iconic, in a way. Moreso than Christian, who was Extremely fashion forward and i do think someone would've liked his jeans. That new look. He does always work hard, even if he's a little turd. Though i did love him today.

but i thought P's was uninspired. It was simple, didn't use much of the jeans beyond the fabric which everyone used. No trim, no nothing. Wasn't iconic. Certainly better after tim's critique of course. I was disappointed with Chris.

but: Victorya and Jillian: Fug, party of 2, your table is ready. Fug, party of 2, your table IS ready.


----------



## Jes (Jan 23, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> No kidding. Way to pull it together and rescue a formerly "hippie" dress.



thing is? she would NEVER have altered if had tim not been so strident in his critique. we have to think about that too. Ricky didn't need a critique. You know? I don't care for Ricki, and as Heidi says: What's up with you?? (just the way she must say it to one of her kids, i bet) but i don't like it when someone gets a major bit of help from tim or someone else.


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Rami _did_ drape. That front turkey gobble bib thing. He couldn't _not_ drape some part of his garment, even if the thing was made in denim.



sometimes, he drapes me over his lap, and then we play Gaza Strip.



Am I going to hell for this? Am I? I am, aren't I?


----------



## Jane (Jan 24, 2008)

I liked Chris' garment much more than the judges.

Rami's pleats were great. The neckline not so much.

I loved Sweet P's and to here Nina saying she would "dress it up, dress it down" and that any of the ladies (and Michael with the right shoes) would wear it...

Christian...Christian....Christian you little bitch. When he wins he is unbearable afterward. I wasn't impressed. The pants were ugly and that was the best part.

And Ricky's was well done, beautifully executed, but honestly, Chris' garment was impeccably made. 

I think they must see things in person we don't see on TV, and I'm watching on a 40" LCD 1080i HD.


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2008)

first off, a penis was involved with that tv.

second, chris had frayed edges and that bug bulging pocket thingie was a no no. That's a sign of a bad fit and the judges don't like making size 2 women look bigger than a 2. I also agree that the halter style really WAS dated. He peaked in the 80s and his clothes look it, I'm sorry to say. That sailor suit he did for the former fat client? No. Just no. Very Good Ship 80s-pop.

I liked rami's collar/neck!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> thing is? she would NEVER have altered if had tim not been so strident in his critique. we have to think about that too. Ricky didn't need a critique. You know? I don't care for Ricki, and as Heidi says: What's up with you?? (just the way she must say it to one of her kids, i bet) but i don't like it when someone gets a major bit of help from tim or someone else.



I do get what you mean about her dress. It was fine, though a little "bare." I'd take hers over Chris'. Certainly over either of Team Tragic's dresses, whatever their name is. Rami's was just too weird for me. I guess I liked Christian's best. Ricky's was Ricky's. I don't get what the judges found so redeeming in it. The skirt flouncey thing was cute. I guess. He's too much empty drama already.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> sometimes, he drapes me over his lap, and then we play Gaza Strip.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I going to hell for this? Am I? I am, aren't I?



Too funny! 

My daughter LOVES Christian btw. She actually started watching the show this year because of him, she thinks he's the cutest thing!


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Too funny!
> 
> My daughter LOVES Christian btw. She actually started watching the show this year because of him, she thinks he's the cutest thing!



i hope that by 'cutes thing' she means: would make a really fun friend to take to the mall for Orange Julius and those Annie whatever pretzels and not... well, you know.


I think the judges liked ricki to...possibly keep him in the game, which i hate (though this week, clearly the 2 jacket women were on the block rightfully) but also because his design was good and his tailoring was better. He really did cut that in incredibly well and as someone said, it's not stretch denim.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> i hope that by 'cutes thing' she means: would make a really fun friend to take to the mall for Orange Julius and those *Annie whatever pretzels and not*... well, you know.... *He really did cut that in incredibly well and as someone said, it's not stretch denim.*



I do believe they said the stretch denim part about Christians skin tight pants. To which he replied something like they were really hard to get on her. I only remember this because I thought in my head..."I hate you you skinny bitch!"

Auntie Ann's pretzels are like a mallerific carbgasm. Soooo amazing. :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2008)

no, your'e right, you're right.

i still say he did a great job, embraced the challenge and came up with something really new. That biker thing. And yes, people would want those jeans.

and motherfuckme, if ricki doesn't stop crying, he's in trouble. With me. And those hats. Oh god, take off the hat, ricki. Once. just once. Does he sleep in it?


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> no, your'e right, you're right.
> 
> i still say he did a great job, embraced the challenge and came up with something really new. That biker thing. And yes, people would want those jeans.
> 
> and motherfuckme, if ricki doesn't stop crying, he's in trouble. With me. And those hats. Oh god, take off the hat, ricki. Once. just once. Does he sleep in it?



hahahah i will admit, i have watched a few of the shows and YES ricki cries was to much but that little SKINNY ass boy....(don't remember his name) gets on my last nerve. the jacket was ugly as sin but those jeans i could definitely see someone wearing....im an artist so things that hurt my eyes i have an opinion about


----------



## Jane (Jan 24, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> hahahah i will admit, i have watched a few of the shows and YES ricki cries was to much but that little SKINNY ass boy....(don't remember his name) gets on my last nerve. the jacket was ugly as sin but those jeans i could definitely see someone wearing....im an artist so things that hurt my eyes i have an opinion about



I think Jillian was crying last night as well. Sweet P cried last week. I just wonder, sometimes, if they always show when Ricki is crying because "boys don't cry."


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> i hope that by 'cutes thing' she means: would make a really fun friend to take to the mall for Orange Julius and those Annie whatever pretzels and not... well, you know.



Oh, yeah, that's exactly what she likes about him.....she knows he's not gonna be asking for a smooch while sharing that Orange Julius.


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2008)

Jane said:


> I think Jillian was crying last night as well. Sweet P cried last week. I just wonder, sometimes, if they always show when Ricki is crying because "boys don't cry."



quite possibly. BUT he cries when he's happy, when he's sad, when he's scared, when he's excited, when he's frustrated. It IS a bit much. Plus, while we can't know how the things are edited, even Heidi said: What's up with you? Which makes me think he really does cry more.


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Oh, yeah, that's exactly what she likes about him.....she knows he's not gonna be asking for a smooch while sharing that Orange Julius.



Gooood.

I had this friend in grad school the 1st time and he was really great. Just...cute, and funny and just loveable. And I remember once saying something to someone like: Michael is just so Awesome, you know? he's just this cute person that you always want to be around.

and she was like: *weird hushed deliberate drawn out whisper* Uhm.... Jennifer....you DO know that he's gaaaaay, riiiiight?

and i was like: oh my god, he's so gay he's spontaneously combusting into flames! yes, I know! of course I know! he's still adorable and i want to hang out with him! i'm not picking out china, Crazy!

the end.


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jane said:


> I think Jillian was crying last night as well. Sweet P cried last week. I just wonder, sometimes, if they always show when Ricki is crying because "boys don't cry."



im not against gays in anyway shape or form, i gotta give it to the boys/girls that put it out there and don't give a shit..... BUT technically yes ricki is a boy, but come on..... :bow:


----------



## Jane (Jan 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> quite possibly. BUT he cries when he's happy, when he's sad, when he's scared, when he's excited, when he's frustrated. It IS a bit much. Plus, while we can't know how the things are edited, even Heidi said: What's up with you? Which makes me think he really does cry more.



Oh, no, Jes, I agree. The man cries WAY, WAY too much.

We'de have to tell him "You're going to have to butch up, Mary Catherine."


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2008)

Please stop picking on Christian, everyone. Is he any more obnoxious than your little brother? And let's face it, he's got the most consistent pizzazz out of all those people. Now I'm Annie Dillard. Now I'm using pizzazz in every other sentence. Please, you know he's going to win. Who could out-pizzazz him? No one, that's who. Pizzaz!


----------



## Jane (Jan 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Please stop picking on Christian, everyone. Is he anymore obnoxious than your little brother? And let's face it, he's got the most consistent pizzazz out of all those people. Now I'm Annie Dillard. Now I'm using pizzazz in every other sentence. Please, you know he's going to win. Who could out-pizzazz him? No one, that's who. Pizzaz!



I don't have a little brother...so Christian is the little brother I pick on.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> but come on..... :bow:



Where to? .


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2008)

Jane said:


> I don't have a little brother...so Christian is the little brother I pick on.



Well, you have me beat on a technicality there, Jane. But please! Can't everyone just leave my baby alone? Christian is God's baby. And my baby. And your baby, too, if only you'll have him.

lolol

(Does everyone know there was a full moon last night?)

--------

OMG! WTF! Do you see what I see? There is some ad banner above advertising some show called _Lipstick Jungle_, that's got Brooke Shields in it, whose initials are BS, and that looks like a total ripoff of _The L Word_! What the heck is it???! That BS... I used to see her around, and she is a freaking titan. I mean, she is TALL. (Or is it that I'm short?). But she's just built. Long arms, broad shoulders, long legs. IMPOSING.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 24, 2008)

Last night, after I finally got to catch the last showing of PR, I was sitting here thinking about how tragic the final two shows might be. I am trying to imagine the collections of the final three. Christian and Rami. Can they shake loose any real variety? Well, I suppose they could. Who will be the third? Sweet P or, damn, who is the one with the curly hair. I like Chris, in that he seems like he has seen it all and is laid back, but, no way can I see him making it. This season has not inspired much passion for me, one way or the other. Ricky, yeah, I think that he might cry that much, but the show also needs to squeeze out all the energy they can. I noticed Rami seemed to be a little nicer this week.


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Please stop picking on Christian, everyone. Is he any more obnoxious than your little brother? And let's face it, he's got the most consistent pizzazz out of all those people. Now I'm Annie Dillard. Now I'm using pizzazz in every other sentence. Please, you know he's going to win. Who could out-pizzazz him? No one, that's who. Pizzaz!



maybe i'm just jealous. of his mad talent, and his fierceness and the fact that he's a pretty big deal. and his flock of seagulls hairdo he wears so proudly.

but in truth, he does have talent and so far, he's mostly avoided the pitfalls of mad talent. I mean, the prom dress went a bit astray and he does his pleating a bit much, but he hasn't made anything outlandish or refused to get into a challenge or had moments where he's cried and said: I'm terrible, I won't win, everyone hates me, I feel like a failure. I mean, he's 21. Think of yourselves at 21.

Another thing....do you think it's easier for 21 year olds to do well at reality tv b/c they grew up with it? MTV's real world is that old now, isn't it? Or...close? And PR debuted when he might still have been in High School! Gott in himmel.

One wonders.


----------



## Jane (Jan 24, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Last night, after I finally got to catch the last showing of PR, I was sitting here thinking about how tragic the final two shows might be. I am trying to imagine the collections of the final three. Christian and Rami. Can they shake loose any real variety? Well, I suppose they could. Who will be the third? Sweet P or, damn, who is the one with the curly hair. I like Chris, in that he seems like he has seen it all and is laid back, but, no way can I see him making it. This season has not inspired much passion for me, one way or the other. Ricky, yeah, I think that he might cry that much, but the show also needs to squeeze out all the energy they can. I noticed Rami seemed to be a little nicer this week.



Yeah, he seemed to kinda throw his arm around Sweet P on the way out the door for the field trip.

He doesn't play well with others.


On another note, I told my son about the high school pictures of Christian with the same hair do he has now. His comment, "So, it used to be avante garde, and now it's just en garde."


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2008)

Jane said:


> Yeah, he seemed to kinda throw his arm around Sweet P on the way out the door for the field trip.
> 
> He doesn't play well with others.
> 
> ...




So... The young one shows promise. When is he going to start posting for us here?

Jane, Rami is the new Crazy. Don't you think?


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> So... The young one shows promise. When is he going to start posting for us here?
> 
> Jane, Rami is the new Crazy. Don't you think?



i feel like you're baiting me.


----------



## Jane (Jan 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> So... The young one shows promise. When is he going to start posting for us here?
> 
> Jane, Rami is the new Crazy. Don't you think?



The "young one" is 29 years old. He says this is my place to post. 

No one is the new Crazy. She was in a class all her own. But, he sure didn't deal well with Sweet P's free style, tattooed, tie-dyed, hippie-mama self, did he? ROFL

(Yes, I know you were baiting Jes.)


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> i feel like you're baiting me.



Lol You're so sharp, Jes. Kisses :kiss2:

Just testing your reflex.

But for real... What Jane said. Ever since he did that to Sweet P, he's kinda on my shit list. Though he did look cute in those pictures of him as a kid, right?


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2008)

i can't lie. i would've been freaked out too, no matter her abilities or progress. Knowing you're on the chopping block is a freaky thing. i'm not always able to play nice, either.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> i can't lie. i would've been freaked out too, no matter her abilities or progress. Knowing you're on the chopping block is a freaky thing. i'm not always able to play nice, either.



But everyone was on the chopping block, at least theoretically, at least early on. And Kit didn't try to jerk Ricky by the choke chain; and Jillian (granted, she was too stoned) didn't try to make Victorya lick her boot leather (though I wish she would've.)


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> But everyone was on the chopping block, at least theoretically, at least early on. And Kit didn't try to jerk Ricky by the choke chain; and Jillian (granted, she was too stoned) didn't try to make Victorya lick her boot leather (though I wish she would've.)



he was the man and she was the woman and if there'd been a cave, he would have dragged her there by her long hippy hair and if you don't find that hot, then the terrorists have already won, Lizzie. 

the end. Vagina.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> he was the man and she was the woman and if there'd been a cave, he would have dragged her there by her long hippy hair and if you don't find that hot, then the terrorists have already won, Lizzie.
> 
> the end. Vagina.



lol

I do find it hot. WF. Did you miss my references to chains and leather? There is one particular man--whom you don't know, but who'd resemble Rami if Rami were an aging anarchist--I'd love to have subjugate me soon. It's the shaved head, I think. And the bulge in the pants, of course.

But you know. Keep that stuff in the bedroom. Or the floor of the back office. Not in the sewing room.


----------



## Jane (Jan 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> lol
> 
> I do find it hot. WF. Did you miss my references to chains and leather? There is one particular man--whom you don't know, but who'd resemble Rami if Rami were an aging anarchist--I'd love to have subjugate me soon. It's the shaved head, I think. And the bulge in the pants, of course.
> 
> But you know. Keep that stuff in the bedroom. Or the floor of the back office. Not in the sewing room.



Well, in the sewing room...but NOT on TV.

Not to scare Jes, but they could have been building up to sexual tension.


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2008)

my eyes just got as wide as saucers.


----------



## Jane (Jan 24, 2008)

And dilated as well, I'm sure.


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2008)

Jane said:


> And dilated as well, I'm sure.



that might be true, but you're on the list now, so i'm not sayin'.


----------



## Jane (Jan 24, 2008)

Jes said:


> that might be true, but you're on the list now, so i'm not sayin'.



At least you haven't killed me with one finger yet. Earlier in the week, I wouldn't have minded, but I'm feeling better today, so ... not so much.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2008)

Jane said:


> At least you haven't killed me with one finger yet. Earlier in the week, I wouldn't have minded, but I'm feeling better today, so ... not so much.



You know, with all the craziness going on around me lately, and what with the full moon coinciding with my time of the month, can I say that I am feeling like crap tonight? Just really bleh and achy and not at all like a pretty big deal.

But glad to hear you're feeling better, Jane. That rocks.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 24, 2008)

Several people have mentioned that BratBoy, er.. I mean Christian, is one of the only ones coming up with new, "pizzazzy" ideas, but I disagree. Haven't I seen that tailored jacket of his like 5398 times now? (Yes, I exaggerate slightly!)

Did anyone catch that comment Ricky made about making his own denim hats? LOL! "Trucker Denim Hats by Ricky"


----------



## butch (Jan 24, 2008)

No one noticed that, at the very beginning of the show, it looked like the camera people were trying to shot around, and the editors trying to edit around, a possible camel toe incident with Heidi? That is not fashion forward, Ms. Klum.


----------



## butch (Jan 24, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> It's weird that butch was riffing on Heath semi-recently. I hope she doesn't riff on me over on the _Brokeback Mountain_ board. Cuz that would spell my certain death.
> 
> Geez. It's a demin challenge. Jillian should be as happy as a pig in mud in this one.



Ha, I did think about that, and I don't know why I chose Heath over Jake. My friend who does hang out at the Brokeback boards tells me everyone prefers Jack Twist over Ennis, which I find interesting, as I'm the other way around.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2008)

butch said:


> Ha, I did think about that, and I don't know why I chose Heath over Jake. My friend who does hang out at the Brokeback boards tells me everyone prefers Jack Twist over Ennis, which I find interesting, as I'm the other way around.



Maybe cuz Ennis is the uber-closeted one and Jack pays the ultimate price for being gay?

I love Ennis, though. I love Ledger's take on him. And that ending makes me want to cry. Call me sentimental.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Did anyone catch that comment Ricky made about making his own denim hats? LOL! "Trucker Denim Hats by Ricky"



No! How could I have missed that? Priceless.

Did you catch how he was VP of underwear at Vera Wang? Who knew?


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2008)

butch said:


> No one noticed that, at the very beginning of the show, it looked like the camera people were trying to shot around, and the editors trying to edit around, a possible camel toe incident with Heidi? That is not fashion forward, Ms. Klum.



maybe the rest of us weren't looking at Heidi's crotch!!

i tell you what, though. Last night, in the tightish pants, I saw one of her eggs drop. It's on its way to the uterus, man, and i think we're on the way to no. 4.


anyway, with our group, saying big hips (in tight pants) on heidi wasn't attractive is kind of a scream isn't it? big hips? bad? well, i'm sure she thinks our 400lbs/average looks real hot, too. !!


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 25, 2008)

Jes said:


> anyway, with our group, saying big hips (in tight pants) on heidi wasn't attractive is kind of a scream isn't it? big hips? bad? well, i'm sure she thinks our 400lbs/average looks real hot, too. !!




LOL - Well, I just sayin', that's all... just sayin'...

Do you think she'd look at us 400pounders and like she did to Ricky say "What's up vit you"? Hehehe


----------



## Jes (Jan 25, 2008)

i think that she might! though we really can't know.

i think she looks fantastic. In every way you can look fantastic. I don't know how she ...can look so different season after season. You couldn't cut bangs into my hair one year, and have them be long again the next year. I couldn't walk in those heels--I know that's a skill she built up over years, and she has help picking clothes and hair. I get that. I still say she really has something and is really amazing. And I like the personal choices she's made as well. It's all very interesting to me.


----------



## Jes (Jan 25, 2008)

ok, i'll embarrass myself again by bringing up a point we haven't addressed with Ferosh (!).

Look at the way he takes on a challenge. He sits down and sketches, he knows what he wants at Mood, and he creates. He's never the one gluing seams together at the end, or having Tim yelling: Christian, I mean it, let's go!

For someone who hasn't, I imagine, worked for years in the industry, with deadlines and pressures that most of the others have come to know, that's already impressive. All of the good ideas that can't get executed (and have peopel walking down the runway with glued seams or unfinished hems or the tragedy that was the Tiki Barber challenge) really can't compete with stuff that's finished, a lot of the time.

i think he fell a bit short of my praise witht eh prom dress, but I have to admit that his client was difficult, there.


----------



## Jes (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.levisstore.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2983651

i bought 3! 
(to sew together)

imma look HAWT!


----------



## butch (Jan 25, 2008)

If they're following last season's plot lines, then they're setting Christian up as the one we love to hate, and I must say, he's an improvement over last season's love to hate guy, Jeffrey, in terms of the love part of the love/hate equation.

Too bad he doesn't have a neck tattoo, though.


----------



## Jane (Jan 25, 2008)

butch said:


> If they're following last season's plot lines, then they're setting Christian up as the one we love to hate, and I must say, he's an improvement over last season's love to hate guy, Jeffrey, in terms of the love part of the love/hate equation.
> 
> Too bad he doesn't have a neck tattoo, though.



And to think, that is something for which I thank my lucky stars daily.


----------



## Ash (Jan 25, 2008)

Jes said:


> http://www.levisstore.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2983651



Looking at the design and shaping of that dress is just further proof that Ricky deserved this win. That is a beautifully designed and made garment.


----------



## Jes (Jan 25, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Looking at the design and shaping of that dress is just further proof that Ricky deserved this win. That is a beautifully designed and made garment.



butch turned me on to Tim's blog on this specific dress. He hated the thing! thought it was lackluster and a big fug!

interesting!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 25, 2008)

Ferosh is just ferociously confident in his skills. He knows that he does what he does well. He has a vision. It's a little singular, so right now I don't see him creating entire lines without repeating himself. But that's where the youth factor is a factor. With time, I can see him growing more expansive (not in the waistline, let's face it--the kid is probably skinny for life). It's like his vision provides the soil, and his level of skill and efficiency provides the fertilizer. And in a few years you'll have a lovely rosebush blooming with cute little blouses that don't look like 80s wear, and with some fabulous take on the dress that doesn't remind you vaguely of _Pretty in Pink_ and all things Molly Ringwald. 

And I think, for a kid, he's got a great head start in fashion. Though it's also possible he is a one-note talent and that he'll end up designing clubwear or something equally quirky and narrowly niche-y.

Nietzsche.


----------



## Jes (Jan 27, 2008)

you know, i hear you, but part of me thinks that at this point, he might do the most interesting Bryant Park show. You know? B/c he'd have a theme and if he could carry it out in lots of different ways (and he's done cool dresses and cool jeans/pants) then i bet it would be something to watch. Who else do we think could do a cohesive line right now? Ricky would have endless babydoll lingerie inspired dresses, I don't know that sweetpea has a concrete vision/look...maybe Rami, but would it be cohesive? If Ferosh did the similar details, but with very different garments, it would pack a hell of a punch (as opposed to very similar garments, which I feel like the other desginers would do. 12 of the same thing, i mean). 

I think you're right about him, Lizzie. Youth, in its plusses and minuses. And for the most part, aren't designers always cuckoo.com? Betsy Johnson? C'mon. She's a loon.

and yes, desingers Do have a look they keep doing, so Ferosh isn't in dire straits yet. How many asymetric long dresses did we need? 80 million, according to Halston. 

you know?


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey, Ricky was voted as having the Best Week Ever on BWE....for hanging on for a few seconds before turning on the waterworks. Ha!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 27, 2008)

Jes said:


> Who else do we think could do a cohesive line right now? Ricky would have endless babydoll lingerie inspired dresses,



No, at this time it's clear no one else has the conglomerate of skills and talent that Ferosh has. Chris March can sew and make a statement. Sweet P can surprise (but only because we expect so little of her to begin with???). Jillian is consistent (though not necessarily a visionary). And Rami can drape and do glamour. While Christian can do a bit of everything plus he has uber confidence and vision. My point above was that he is not yet at the peak of his game. Ironically, as you point out, he may well win this thing.


----------



## Jes (Jan 27, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> No, at this time it's clear no one else has the conglomerate of skills and talent that Ferosh has. Chris March can sew and make a statement. Sweet P can surprise (but only because we expect so little of her to begin with???). Jillian is consistent (though not necessarily a visionary). And Rami can drape and do glamour. While Christian can do a bit of everything plus he has uber confidence and vision. My point above was that he is not yet at the peak of his game. Ironically, as you point out, he may well win this thing.


i feel that i would really, really be interested to see whatever 12 pc. collection he came up with. And by 12 pc., I mean: bucket of chicken, and I mean that because I'm hungry and in the mood for chicken.


----------



## Jes (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm looking forward to tomorrow.

Arena Wrestling...that has just never been a sport with good fashion behind it. Not unlike the skating challenge, I think someone is going home in a mass of flames. Like...disaster of epic proportions! I can't wait! I know, I know, schadenfreude, but the thought of it makes me giddy with anticipation.

Tomorrow, I'm hoping you all get here a little early. I need help organizing and taking things to the garbage chute and whatnot, and it's only fair that you pitch in, considering we had mini quiches last week and those things don't grow on trees, you know.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like there's no new episode tonight. Next Wednesday's the new one... something with wrestling.


----------



## Jes (Jan 30, 2008)

Smushy informed me of this over the phone just now and I almost vomited. It has been a craptastic 2 days and I needed this. NEEDED THIS.

fuck, man.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 30, 2008)

Jes said:


> Smushy informed me of this over the phone just now and I almost vomited. It has been a craptastic 2 days and I needed this. NEEDED THIS.
> 
> fuck, man.



I know, it's not fair. How can they do this? They are running those stupid ads for The Millionaires' Dating Club, which is filled with pasty-looking rich men that make me want to gouge my eyes out. I just want to look at beautiful people! I need all my freaks, all my designers to keep me entertained tonight. The reruns feel so empty... you end up wanting more. This is bad.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 30, 2008)

That Caroline Calvin for Levi's 501 is freaky-looking, ain't she? Like an alien of some kind. A Uranian.

And I just wonder what the dramatic reason is for having started the Levi's challenge at a Brooklyn shipyard. ????


----------



## Jes (Jan 30, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> That Caroline Calvin for Levi's 501 is freaky-looking, ain't she? Like an alien of some kind. A Uranian.
> 
> And I just wonder what the dramatic reason is for having started the Levi's challenge at a Brooklyn shipyard. ????



just a place with a LOT of room to run around. The dirty floor was smart too, in terms of disadvantaging lots of people. And they wanted to watch Chubbs run!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 30, 2008)

I love how when they announced Ricky won the 501 challenge, he started to beam and roll his eyes skyward, like he does just before he cries, and Heidi quickly piped in with a rushed, but very chipper "OK. Leave the runway."

lol

She wasn't giving permission. She was ordering. Before the waterworks flowed.


----------



## Jes (Jan 30, 2008)

i KNOW.


and: i earlier watched the end of the PRom thing and his dress wasn't great and he was worried, so when they called his name and told him he could go b/c he was in, he gave the same sort of slow eye close then eye roll up, as thought he was ready for his close up, Mr. DeMille, you know? TOTAL drama.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a question about the show...
My TV Guide says that next week is the last show. How is that possible? Even if it happens that they planned to air the show that wasn't on this week and somehow had to push it back a week that would still make only 2 shows left. That doesn't seem like enough. Is there going to be some tragic sewing accident and we lose a few contestants? Anyone have any idea?
Or I could be totally wrong, wouldn't be the first time. But it seems too soon to be the end.


----------



## CrankySpice (Feb 1, 2008)

oh dear god. thank goodness it wasn't just me, I thought my DVR blipped and I missed the latest episode. whew.....


----------



## Jes (Feb 1, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I have a question about the show...
> My TV Guide says that next week is the last show. How is that possible? Even if it happens that they planned to air the show that wasn't on this week and somehow had to push it back a week that would still make only 2 shows left. That doesn't seem like enough. Is there going to be some tragic sewing accident and we lose a few contestants? Anyone have any idea?
> Or I could be totally wrong, wouldn't be the first time. But it seems too soon to be the end.



Hmm. How many designers do we have now? 6? Have 2 people ever had to leave at once? Like, for a group challenge? Because last season, 4 people got to do the final stuff to show at BP, right?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jes said:


> Hmm. How many designers do we have now? 6? Have 2 people ever had to leave at once? Like, for a group challenge? Because last season, 4 people got to do the final stuff to show at BP, right?



I can't remember that far back, a whole year!
I don't know, I was thinking maybe they pair up again and they get rid of the pair of designers, so two people at once? Or maybe someone gets sick and leaves again. Oooh, or even better, a scandal and someone has to leave! But if that were the case I'm sure they would have over hyped it on the previews.
So, I'm still not sure. Either way I'll be watching next week!


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 2, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I have a question about the show...
> My TV Guide says that next week is the last show. How is that possible? Even if it happens that they planned to air the show that wasn't on this week and somehow had to push it back a week that would still make only 2 shows left. That doesn't seem like enough. Is there going to be some tragic sewing accident and we lose a few contestants? Anyone have any idea?
> Or I could be totally wrong, wouldn't be the first time. But it seems too soon to be the end.



It can't be the last show. Usually after they get down to the final 3 the finals is two parts. The first one where Tim Gunn goes and visits all the designers and then the Fashion Week show where they show their collection. I think TV Guide did an oopsie.


----------



## Jes (Feb 4, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> It can't be the last show. Usually after they get down to the final 3 the finals is two parts. The first one where Tim Gunn goes and visits all the designers and then the Fashion Week show where they show their collection. I think TV Guide did an oopsie.



w3ell, the final show of the regular competition, maybe? but last year, there were 4, not 3. Ulli, Jeffrey, Michael and Laura. So this year, we might have 4 again.

Fashion week is now. I wonder...?

You know, I've been thinking: if only I knew when the next series filmed, I'd go hang out at Mood. I think they close it down or something b/c I never see any other shoppers there (do I? do you?) but wouldn't that be exciting?


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 4, 2008)

Jes said:


> Fashion week is now. I wonder...?



Jes get your ass down there and stake out the tents to see who is in the finals!!! Friday, Feb. 8th 9AM (I looked it up)!!!!!

I wonder how they keep the final runway show a secret since it's being done in such a public place? I wonder if there are any spoilers on-line???

BLAH Victorya still got to go to fashion week  http://www.styledash.com/2008/02/02/new-york-fashion-week-project-runways-victorya-hong/


----------



## Jes (Feb 4, 2008)

i think the first time, they did a fakeroo. So, Austin pretended to present a line, even though he was out of it.

Anyone see the Real Housewives crosspromotion/crossover thing, with Austin and...Lauri's wedding? 

yes. I'm sorry I know it was laurie/lauri. I don't tend to watch, but we've all lost the clicker before, don't you give me that look!


Tonight, we're all watching the ABC thing on Joran/Natalee, so be over and bring some beer. We're going to need it.

Wednesday, I'm trying something different. I'm making pizzas. But I need all of you to bring the drinks. Everyone likes diet sodeepop and i don't drink it and don't need it in my house.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 4, 2008)

Is Bravo running new episodes every other week now instead of weekly? Do you think they're going to continue doing this? The disappointment of sitting down to watch a new show only to find out it's a rerun is crushing. They've had reruns two or three times now?


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 4, 2008)

Jes said:


> i think the first time, they did a fakeroo. So, Austin pretended to present a line, even though he was out of it.
> 
> Anyone see the Real Housewives crosspromotion/crossover thing, with Austin and...Lauri's wedding?
> 
> ...



I saw that episode...it was like the last 8 minutes of the show. I wish it would have been more.


----------



## butch (Feb 4, 2008)

I took a look at my mom's TV Guide today, and the description for PR4 read as if they were using the words 'wrap up' to hint at/describe the challenge, not the end of the show. But I'm not 100% certain of this.


----------



## Jes (Feb 4, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Is Bravo running new episodes every other week now instead of weekly? Do you think they're going to continue doing this? The disappointment of sitting down to watch a new show only to find out it's a rerun is crushing. They've had reruns two or three times now?


could be.





pants


----------



## Jes (Feb 4, 2008)

butch said:


> I took a look at my mom's TV Guide today, and the description for PR4 read as if they were using the words 'wrap up' to hint at/describe the challenge, not the end of the show. But I'm not 100% certain of this.



i thought the next challenge was world wrestling. like, designing...uh...outfits for them. No?


----------



## butch (Feb 4, 2008)

Jes said:


> i thought the next challenge was world wrestling. like, designing...uh...outfits for them. No?



Yes, it did include that, but maybe the material they have to use with the female wrestlers involves tape, or those sheet of bubble wrap, or something crazy like that.


----------



## Jes (Feb 4, 2008)

interesting. designing with glittery spandex sounds hellish. worse, even, than wearing it.

ok, everone, i'm going to need you to pipe down in the next few minutes. The ABC special is coming on at 9.30 Eastern. We've run out of hummus, btw.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 4, 2008)

Tim Gunn was the guest on The Daily Show with Jon Stewart tonight - I just finished watching. He was wonderfully elegant and eloquent!!!

They repeat it tomorrow around the 7pm hour usually!


----------



## Jes (Feb 5, 2008)

MAYBE SOMEONE COULD HAVE TOLD US THIS EARLIER.

Gosh!


(mishe, i'm guessing you didn't know. However, I don't see how that's releated in the least. I will yell at whomever I want, whenever I want!)


----------



## Jane (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.newsweek.com/id/108013

A between-shows fix...Tim Gunn on the candidates and fashion.


----------



## Jes (Feb 5, 2008)

People, let's take a lesson from Jane, here.


AHAHAHAH
Interviewer: Are you referring to the Bush photo? 

Gunn: Yes. And now you must ask me whether I was surprised, because the answer is no. I will summarize his entire fashion presentation in one phrase: schlumped over and drooling. I hope I don't end up in some Iraqi prison for saying that.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> MAYBE SOMEONE COULD HAVE TOLD US THIS EARLIER.
> 
> Gosh!
> 
> ...



Of _course _I didn't know until I was watching!! I would never keep such information from my fellow PR junkies!!


----------



## Jes (Feb 5, 2008)

well, you're not getting any pizza tomorrow, and i'm giving you the flat soda.

so there.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> well, you're not getting any pizza tomorrow, and i'm giving you the flat soda.
> 
> so there.



Mishe, you don't have to stand for that. Slip her a mickey and _take_ the pizza.


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

honey, even if she slipped me a RICKY she wouldn't be getting my pizza.

I run a tight ship around these parts, and I don't tolerate any Billy Budd action. Step off, L.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> honey, even if she slipped me a RICKY she wouldn't be getting my pizza.
> 
> I run a tight ship around these parts, and I don't tolerate any Billy Budd action. Step off, L.



Am I to hang on a yardarm for my mutiny? And will the blood flow to my genitals, causing them to bloom in a poignant erection?

I think Ricky's going home tomorrow. Or Sweet P.


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

You will be keelhauled. POST HASTE.

I wonder if they WON'T. Simply b/c of the challenge.

Think of it this way: who can probably handle spandex? On the machine I mean. Ricky, the lingerie designer. 

Of course, i doubt a Wang, a Klein (i don't remember who he said he worked for), uses neoprene or anything, but still.

also, think about having him in a board meeting? *sniff* sob *snerk* He said he WORKED for those people, not was kept on, there. Maybe he's like: "Oh, I've been fired from ALL the best places!"

I bet Ferosh is going to lose his shit and be disgusted by the spectacle and be uninspired and 'over it.' Though I'd hate for him to go. I've come to love that little twerp, in his plaid, pintucked propeller cap.

QUICK, someone, PHOTOSHOP THAT!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 6, 2008)

Please Please Please
may we have new episode
NEW EPISODE needed

i barely remember anyone since its the denim episode, who are the designers again?
i vaguely remember a fat guy, a man with odd hair, and a middle eastern

am i right?


----------



## Ash (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet Chubbins knows how to work glitter-spandex. 

There has to be something more to this, though. Those crazy wrestling chicks barely wear clothing at all in those matches. Maybe the challenge is to design some other garment that will fit their strange, masculine bodies.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> well, you're not getting any pizza tomorrow, and i'm giving you the flat soda.
> 
> so there.



I _will_ has my pizza and I will eats it too... 

And pass the diet Pepsi please!!


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 6, 2008)

ooooh Spandex House...a fat girls nightmare!


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, God! Rami's draping again! Not five minutes into the show and he's draping. I think the draping may be more annoying than Ricky's crying. Shut up with the draping!

And I think Sweet P is being set up through editing choices for a fall later in the show.

Come take a ride to Malibu Beach with Kara Saun! Look at the sand. Look at the sun. Look, there's Ulli hiding behind a boulder.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 6, 2008)

I think if Chubbins doesnt win, its gonna be so surprising, I mean its a costume, Chubbins=Costume

Ramis is too lose on the top

Sweet P looks like more of a beach outfit, the sleeves on the robe are not good, and the actual garment is not fashionforward and too safe

and Ricky with fishnet stockings? no, just no


"Its hard for Grandpa to get through the ropes.
Work it Tim!" great quote



Now if you don't mind, I'm going to go scrub my eyes to try to erase the image of Christian in those assless chaps
Ugh


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> I think if Chubbins doesnt win, its gonna be so surprising, I mean its a costume, Chubbins=Costume
> 
> Ramis is too lose on the top
> 
> ...



What is fashionforward, exactly? As a point of critique, is it really any different from saying "that sucks," saying something isn't fashionforward? It's hard to define, right?


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 6, 2008)

I wanna be Ferocious Couturous with my hip holsters of maximum superhold to defeat the onslaught of frizzy haired enemies !


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

10 minutes in and i've already killed myself 3 times. Killed myself. Had to do CPR ON MYSELF.

I was worried about Chris. That fabric was not unliike what his Diva already had and the print was so BIG (and hte outfits so small)... but he's a costumer so I'll give him time. 

Rami. NO. 

SweetPea had some bad fabric choices. I think she doesn't know how to interpret style like that (I don't either). She literally doesn't speak the language, so she wouldn't know what fabric to go and b uy at the store, let alone anything else.

Ricki and that motherfucking I choo choo choose you hat. He didn't have it on at the Gotham, why can't he take it off? And the big trucker white-front hat? A gay man should never wear that hat. 

Finally, I have to say, from the very first second, I was in love with Christian. He embraces things so fully. He has a great attitude. He's cocky, but hey, he's doing well. funnier than crying every week and saying; no one understands me! Laugh and the whole world laughs with you, cry, and the whole world laughs at Ricki. 

And then when I saw what Christian was doing? Oh my god. Leather and lace, JUST like his diva said. Amazing.

And I think those 6 women are beautiful. Really. AMazing bodies, nice curves, nice muscle, and very beautiful faces. Big boobs, sure, but that's par for the course. I really want to say I found them very watchable, and I hate all things wrestling.

But christian is clearly rocking it


----------



## Paquito (Feb 6, 2008)

dang that Christian knows how to design like no other, leather and lace looks pretty amazing with his magic touch, agreed?

Ricki made a swimsuit

Jillians top looks crazy good, and Chris's isnt too shabby either

I think Rami's top construction is good, but the color and sequins is just way too much

and Sweet P, y the feathers? dear god why? but it is an improvement overall

I think itll be either Ricki or Sweet P to get Aufd



VOTE C, Tim vs. the Divas of Wrestling
that would be amazing


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 6, 2008)

"Jillian?.. You're still sewing?..."
"Ahhh.. I'm just finishing.."

Yes, Jillian, that would be called SEWING! :doh:

LOL - I vote for Fatty McFashionPants on the smackdown! He could just do a "Rakishi" (sorta like teabaggin, Jes! LOL) on everyone!


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> I wanna be Ferocious Couturous with my hip holsters of maximum superhold to defeat the onslaught of frizzy haired enemies !



right? riiiight?

i love that he's mr. fashion but he could get into making absolute fetish wear of the most ridiculous order because, i think, his Diva takes her job seriously.

Fashionforward is tough. It's a mix, to me, of what's popular now and another direction it could go in. So in jewelry, i think of a popular color or style or gemstone, and then taking one of those things and going in a bit of a differet direction. But i also think it's a throwaway word a lot of the time.

Free, chaps are, by their nature, assless. So you just call them chaps.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> Free, chaps are, by their nature, assless. So you just call them chaps.



My bad Jes, I'll make sure to keep that in mind
although seeing Christian trying them on, I prefer to call it a nightmare



Chubbins outfit is great, he's got my vote


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 6, 2008)

Does anyone have a ladder? I need to climb up to reach Rami on his high horse and smack him!!


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2008)

WTF with ALL the hooker outfits!? It looks like the Whores' World Congress on this show tonight, as Camille Paglia might say. 

Rami's outfit is just vomit-inducing. Ironically, it is the color of Pepto Bismol. I'm gonna come out and say it. I hope Rami leaves tonight.

And that woman is selling Sweet P down the river!


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> Finally, I have to say, from the very first second, I was in love with Christian. He embraces things so fully. He has a great attitude. He's cocky, but hey, he's doing well. funnier than crying every week and saying; no one understands me! Laugh and the whole world laughs with you, cry, and the whole world laughs at Ricki.



I remember that it was Rami you were in love with since minute one. But hey, history is made to be revised. 

<Ducking and running to avoid the sting of Jes's whip>


----------



## Ash (Feb 6, 2008)

I think it's going to be either Rami or Sweet P out this week. And I think Chubbins will win.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 6, 2008)

GO CHUBBINSSS

WHOO WHOO

and the look on Christian's face? priceless


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 6, 2008)

WTF???? Ricki gets the boot and NO TEARS?????????????? We've been robbed!


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

next ep looks brutal. i wonder what a perfect designer's challenge would be?

i saw christian making a black jacket that looks very similar. tsk tsk.

looking forward to it. I knew Chris would get the win, tonight. I thought Pee might go, but I figured early on that Ricky had finally been Choo Choo Chosen.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> GO CHUBBINSSS
> 
> WHOO WHOO
> 
> and the look on Christian's face? priceless



You know, I thought for a second about that, too. But I think Christian respects and likes Chris. And I think that his face said "It's good that Chris is getting a win tonight." And Christian knows his own outfit rocked. And he knows that he's going to win at Bryant Park. So I think he can live with that.

No one's been as consistent as Christian. Of course, Chris has maturity working for him. And Rami has his... his draping skills. Jillian--I would be surprised if she ended up winning. Christian is canny beyond his years.


----------



## Jane (Feb 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> You know, I thought for a second about that, too. But I think Christian respects and likes Chris. And I think that his face said "It's good that Chris is getting a win tonight." And Christian knows his own outfit rocked. And he knows that he's going to win at Bryant Park. So I think he can live with that.
> 
> No one's been as consistent as Christian. Of course, Chris has maturity working for him. And Rami has his... his draping skills. Jillian--I would be surprised if she ended up winning. Christian is canny beyond his years.



You lie!!! You wish that's what Christian's face said. What it actually said was, "BUT, BUT, I'm Ferocious and I'm THE BEST and I Should Have Won" <stomp> <stomp> in those cowboy boots. Christian is a very talented eight-year-old. I'm glad you guys love him, because there is a reason God didn't give me a daughter. She would have been Christian and I would have had to kill her in her sleep.

I agree on the no tears thing. WTF???

Chubbins is there on borrowed time, and loving every minute of it.


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> seeing Christian trying them on, I prefer to call it a nightmare



see? this is where you redeem yourself, right here. I want you front and center at next ep's party, Free. I'm trying something new next time. I won't unveil it til we're closer to the get together, though.


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I remember that it was Rami you were in love with since minute one. But hey, history is made to be revised.
> 
> <Ducking and running to avoid the sting of Jes's whip>



first off: i joke and i kid. i joke and kid b/c i love. But then there comes a moment where it SOUNDS like i'm joking and kidding? but really? i'm not. And I don't need to be challenged at 11.42 on a wednesday evening and i don't want to have to tell you that again.

SECOND, 'i love christian, he's fierce' is NOT the same as 'i'd love it if Rami would just do me hard from behind.' Totally different kind of love. TOtally. Hell, at this point, I'd even love it if Rami boned christian from behind.

it's interesting. Now that I've ...managed my portfolio in the last week, I'm slightly more immune to Rami's charms. Also, I didn't care for his design, though I don't understand their color complaints. I mean, it's like saying; that turd is brown! that's what ruins a turd--the color.

uh, no. a turd is a turd and as Beavis said; You can't polish a turd. ANd I'd add the corollary: you can't really RUIN a turd, either.

But Jillian's was good too. The athletic wear color blue, just like the Nike hue, and the waistband and the stripes, very adidas. Very well done. This was great and she had that awesome coat, and she's been passed over, which is a shame.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> first off: i joke and i kid. i joke and kid b/c i love. But then there comes a moment where it SOUNDS like i'm joking and kidding? but really? i'm not. And I don't need to be challenged at 11.42 on a wednesday evening and i don't want to have to tell you that again.



Oh, it was a joke and not a challenge. And you know it!

And now you can crush me with one finger. Which is where it gets fun. So I don't see why you're complaining.

Anyway. Kiss kiss. Hug hug.

Didn't Heidi look smashing in red tonight? Isn't she something?

PS - I see that balleguy paid a visit to both The Lounge and The Weight Board tonight. I wonder why he stopped coming in here.


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> WTF???? Ricki gets the boot and NO TEARS?????????????? We've been robbed!



i watched for them, intently. maybe it was all ...manipulative? not drama b/c you can have drama at the end, but there's no point in being manipulative once you've been Auf'd. Interesting. It made him a much weaker opponent and much less likeable. I hope he thinks he's a baby when he sees himself, so that he stops it.

Fasc, i don't crush. I kill. I kill. I think it's all in the Jlog, when you get there. No rush. Even I am not that egotistical (true!)

Ballet guy isn't here? I swear, I thought he was just posting, no? He was funny tonight, too.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 7, 2008)

Jes said:


> in the Jlog, when you get there. No rush. Even I am not that egotistical (true!)



Slow as molasses, but I'm getting to it.


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Slow as molasses, but I'm getting to it.



did you get to the part with the dog and pony show in tijuana?


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 7, 2008)

Jes said:


> Finally, I have to say, from the very first second, I was in love with Christian. He embraces things so fully. He has a great attitude. He's cocky, but hey, he's doing well. funnier than crying every week and saying; no one understands me! Laugh and the whole world laughs with you, cry, and the whole world laughs at Ricki.
> 
> And I think those 6 women are beautiful. Really. AMazing bodies, nice curves, nice muscle, and very beautiful faces. Big boobs, sure, but that's par for the course. I really want to say I found them very watchable, and I hate all things wrestling.


 
I LOVE CHRISTIAN!!! Although, in the denim episode... god, they edited him to be a WHINE box, did they not?? 

I did not think the six women were beautiful. In normal clothes, with normal makeup, most of them were really attractive, but the second they walked down that runway I expected a hidden penis to pop out of those little shorts. TRANNY-liscious.

I loved loved loved Chris' look. I really want that hoodie, actually. If only I had six pack abs.... I made N watch it with me last night, which he was not pleased about, but he appreciated the practical nakedness of the women.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 7, 2008)

ok seriously, I'm not this balletperson or whatever
free doesnt = balletguy
free doesnt = balletguy

are we clear now?


and yes, I'm also surprised that one of those chicks didnt have a tranny surprise hiding in those short-shorts
but Ricki and Christians models? freaking GORGEOUS


----------



## Jes (Feb 7, 2008)

just b/c women work out and have physical jobs doesn't meanthey have penises. I didn't see any evidence of testosterone-y shots and whatnot, either. SO THERE.

I think Chris' model was just striking and he got that 'cat thing' down to a T. There were some beautifully muscled bodies that looked powerful to me, and those round, fecund thighs...attractive! 

free, i've never seen you and ballet in the same place at the same time. Which means...


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh, look, there are banner ads for Jilliam Michaels weight loss products (whatever those are) above. "Wanna be thin in 2008?" That's swell. And kind of funny.

free2beme... who said you were balletguy?


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 7, 2008)

This sorta just popped into my head for no reason at all...

Sweet P's wrestler-lady's schtick was "Robe & reveal", right?.. 
Did P not get that it meant = "hidden" in a robe, then "reveal" the hottie outfit underneath? And NOT a _revealing robe_??... Odd...


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2008)

i couldn't figure out robe and reveal either. i think her robe was revealing when she was in the ring...no? i dont' recall. The whole thing was weird. It really was--the whole challenge.


----------



## CrankySpice (Feb 8, 2008)

Agreed. I mean, it certainly put the challenge in CHALLENGE, but as far as runway fashion is concerned, it was just plain weird.

And I didn't find the women beautiful, either, although they DID all have FANTASTIC hair.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi everyone, If you go to msn.com and go the news section and then the entertainment section there is an article about Project Runway and fashion week, who presented a line etc. they have details about what their clothes looked like too. It does remain nonspecific about who the final three will be so as not to spoil the surprise.If I read correctly all five remaining contestants presented at fashion week but only three will be featured on the show as the final three. Victoria B. Posh Spice, is revealed to be one of the finale guest judges, Check it out.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 10, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Victoria B. Posh Spice



Gag me with a spoon now, before it begins.


----------



## Jes (Feb 11, 2008)

i noticed that in the previews, they're all on the runway and rami says something like: you're kidding! but he's not angry, he's...surprised?

and i really hope they don't take all 5 of them to the tents. It's exciting, sure, but we can't watch 5 people get ready, nor do we want to set that precedent. If we do, then next season, they'll be accepting all 12 or however many people and there will be no show.


----------



## Jes (Feb 11, 2008)

crazy double post! nothing to see here. move along.


----------



## Jes (Feb 11, 2008)

my prediction: sweet pea pitches a tent. in bryant park, i mean.


(funny aside: those of you that know about my heating probs at home: my friend Harv (from Iraq, yet!) told me to 'pitch a tent in your bedroom. no, i mean a REAL tent. Your body heat will warm you more effectively that way.' It's so cute, how he thinks we a. all have tents b. can erect said tent in a bedroom c. i miss him and hope he's ok)


i know someone said they all 5 do, but i think she'll be one of the 3. And i dont' know why i say that. Nothing guiding me to say so, I can't point to my gut or anything just a guess. Maybe just b/c Sweet P is a dorky enough name to make it in fashion.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 13, 2008)

Did anyone catch that picture of Baby Rami from the denim episode? Can you believe how cute he looked?

But how pathetic is the way Jillian says "I keep bleeding everywhere" in a weak-ass voice, like the life has ebbed from her body? Sheesh.


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 13, 2008)

I see draping in my future!


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 13, 2008)

Tonight's challenge seems tailor-made (no pun intended) to Rami's abilities. Dape, Rami! Drape!


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 13, 2008)

Rami is SO going to drape!!!!!


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 13, 2008)

WTF...drappy mcdrapie pants! Seriously can he do anything else?


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 13, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> WTF...drappy mcdrapie pants! Seriously can he do anything else?



He can give a mean Baltimore.


----------



## Jes (Feb 13, 2008)

Right?

You don't need to do a confessional Rami--WE ALL KNEW YOU WERE GOING TO DRAPE. I like that he picked such an amorphous figure though. I mean, you can tell he knows line and cut and all of that if he can see what that statue was about.

But plum? I feel like that's going to be a bad idea.

Finally, for the moment, which dope said: I just hope this ins't a group challenge!

THERE ARE FIVE OF YOU LEFT, YOU BAFFLING NUTTER! how could anything be a group challenge??


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 13, 2008)

L'Oreal still tests on animals, by the way. And there is no need. Many makeup companies do not test anymore--including Revlon and Avon.

That's one way I feel conflicted about PR4.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG!! Brat boy just called Tim Gunn "Lady"!!!!

Off with his head!!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 13, 2008)

WTF with Jillian's Swiss-finishing-school-for-girls diction?


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 13, 2008)

"Passionate about draping."

Come on.

Passionate? About _draping_?

And the draping totally trapped him. You can tell he felt elated about it, without even realizing why it has turned into a cliche from him by now.

I hated Jillian's and didn't care for Sweet P's or Rami's tonight.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 13, 2008)

So who's it gonna be - who's getting the boot?

I think Sweet P and Rami are out - but maybe Chubbins and not Rami... LOL I don't know.... Christian is definately IN, Jillian too I think (but they'd better give her a few extra months to get ready!


----------



## Jes (Feb 13, 2008)

sweet p---bad news. terrible choice. and a peacock? the showiest of animals? and you make a knee-length hausfrau coat with big pockets to store extra flour and rolling pins in? what?

and rami. I think he draped every single challenge. Didn't he? I'm having trouble remembering, but I think he di that same style every time.

`christian is fearless and can edit. He knows when to just live his vision and when to take a real chance. Maybe that's what being yougn is for. When you're older, you weigh everything, you get nervous, you think of the future and not the now. Christian is like: this is hot, let's rock, the end, vagina.

chris is gonna be the favorite next week with the 10K money, i'm sure. And i thik he choose poorly in doing something so similar, ubt i know why cavalli liked it so much--he hadn't seen the dress the 1st time it came around a few weeks ago! 

and cavalli-c'mon! i think his lungs smoke! themselves!


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 13, 2008)

Christian's design was a thing to behold. I loved how it looked with that hat. And yes, the fact that she looked like a Spanish gentleman fit to act in a Ben Jonson play.


----------



## Jes (Feb 13, 2008)

I ALREADY SAID I DO NOT LIKE THIS.

First, I don't think jillian should be a straight yes over the other 2. And clearly, the producers did a 4-not-3 for viewer interest and to have a twist at the end, as i predicted. and what's shitty about that is that by rights, if you decided all 5 of them by how the first 2 were decided tonight, then Chris stays the other 2 go. And so you pick certain criteria for the first 2 and different for the last 3? That's bullshit. And it's not even like I like chris as a designer so much. He can do crazy couture (which isn't the same as fashionable courture, hello) and he'll do a showy show, but i don't know that it'll be good. But i feel like he already did what he needed to hit the tents, he did what Christian and Jillian did, and now he has to do it AGAIN, when the other 2 don't. He's taking the fall for the producers being able to offer viewers a twist. He could lose out.

plus, now rami knows (whether he can or can't will remain to be seen) to just not drape some shit and he's in. And what can Chris take away from this object lesson? grrr.
i hope chris doesn't do a another ruffled shoulder piece.


ETA: 1. i wonder if i would've liked jillian's better wre it not black. Black is fine but i've noticed we can't see anything on the tv when it's black. When you look at blog pix the next day, all of the black outfits look much better. You can't see any definition. No pleats no nothing. But it he photos, it's all there.

and

my fear, my deep fear, is that christian will be a michael from last season and we think we'll see this whole collection that's tight and innovative and well made, and it will just be...misguided from the get go. Sad!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet P is finally gone, its about time. Shes not a bad designer, but cmon, its the final five, I didnt think she could cut it.

Personally, I think they should have just eliminated Rami. About 3/5 of everything weve seen from him is draped, beautiful, but DRAPED nonetheless. Do we really want to see 12 draped goddess dresses in Bryant Park?

I think Christians was good, but I prefered Jillians and Chris's, I'm glad he got another shot.

And on a final note, I cant believe Christian called Tim "lady." I seriously wanted Tim Gunn to kick his face in for that, Tim is much fiercer than Christian, I think he could take him any day.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 13, 2008)

Jes said:


> plus, now rami knows (whether he can or can't will remain to be seen) to just not drape some shit and he's in. And what can Chris take away from this object lesson? grrr.



Right? I totally agree on that analysis. Cavalli LOVED Chris' dress. That should've counted for something. Otherwise why have Cavalli on at all? And what's the point of leaving Rami in, other than the twist ending? Everyone's already tired of him. Did you see the 71% viewer vote on how he needs to stop draping?

What I'm betting is that he CAN'T NOT drape. That the stuff he comes up with, since he'll be trying not to drape--the one thing he CAN do--will look bad. Hope springs eternal. I'm way more interested in what Chris can do--flaws and all--than in Rami at this point.


----------



## Jes (Feb 13, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> He can give a mean Baltimore.



do nice christian boys do that?


----------



## Jane (Feb 13, 2008)

Christian's pants sucked. Absolutely sucked. I DVR PR, so I went back and looked again...yep, suckage.

My son loved Jillian's outfit (the model looked like a GIRL...what a concept).

Sweet P makes wearable clothes. What other outfit there could you have worn to drive a car?

Chubbins...bless him...it was good, but it was also SO THERE!!!!! (you have to sing SO THERE)

Rami, Rami, Rami...there was one room at the museum that didn't involve draping. I wish you had walked through it.

That said, Rami...designers set the style, they don't follow styles. Maybe you will make draping the be-all and end-all. I can't believe this year's fashions with all ruching and smocking. Love both concepts, but not at the same time and not ALL there is. We maybe could use a little more draping.


----------



## Jes (Feb 13, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Right? I totally agree on that analysis. Cavalli LOVED Chris' dress. That should've counted for something. Otherwise why have Cavalli on at all? And what's the point of leaving Rami in, other than the twist ending? Everyone's already tired of him. Did you see the 71% viewer vote on how he needs to stop draping?
> 
> What I'm betting is that he CAN'T NOT drape. That the stuff he comes up with, since he'll be trying not to drape--the one thing he CAN do--will look bad. Hope springs eternal. I'm way more interested in what Chris can do--flaws and all--than in Rami at this point.



rami holds himself in SUCH high esteem and i was willing to go there with him, i was willing for him to lead me down the garden path (but only if he was wearing heavy boots, like that rosetti poem) but did we see it? did we see any of it? how awesome would it have been if he took his self-assessed mad design skillz and picked a medieval european painting and did a good job with it? 

and nobody is wearing that backless purple motherfucking dress, ok? no one. SHut up, heidi, no you're not.

and the story about: we were in a dead tie with you 2--that's b ullshit! it's not Dancing with the Stars, no one assigns numbers, that we know of. We've never heard that in 4 years, don't start trying to sell us that load tonight!

Finally, and I'm sorry to have to pick on anyone in particular, here, but balletfree, you came to the party late, you were half in the bag when you got here, you gesticulated wildly and almost put someone's eye out, and when you talked, you spit. I'm gonna need you to climb back up on that wagon for the review session next wednesday night.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 13, 2008)

Jes said:


> the party



Did you serve anything tonight? I'd like to know, so I can imagine my belly's full right now. I wasn't able to do groceries cuz of the illness last weekend, and don't have anything in the pantry so didn't have dinner.


----------



## Jes (Feb 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Did you serve anything tonight? I'd like to know, so I can imagine my belly's full right now. I wasn't able to do groceries cuz of the illness last weekend, and don't have anything in the pantry so didn't have dinner.



i can't lie: due to the horror of horrors that descended over the weekend, I've been on autopilot. I did a pan of lasagne and everyone got a piece. It wasn't the best, but it was fresh and hot, like Rami's bald head. SOMEONE forgot to bring the wine she said she was bringing (and she shall remain anonymous but her initials are SUPERMISHE) so we drank iced tea. How refined. How very refined.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 14, 2008)

A parting thought, before I must crawl into my small corner of the wagon and hibernate until next wednesday, I really do believe that Chris got the bad end of the stick here and that Rami has been given an opportuntity he hasn't earned. They put that twist in merely for twist's sake, and its not fair to Chris at all. If the judges were actually honest with themselves, they would have chosen Chris with no strings attached and Auf'd Rami.

Now I'm off, I shall be in my little corner, cast into oblivion if anyone needs me.


----------



## Jane (Feb 14, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> A parting thought, before I must crawl into my small corner of the wagon and hibernate until next wednesday, I really do believe that Chris got the bad end of the stick here and that Rami has been given an opportuntity he hasn't earned. They put that twist in merely for twist's sake, and its not fair to Chris at all. If the judges were actually honest with themselves, they would have chosen Chris with no strings attached and Auf'd Rami.
> 
> Now I'm off, I shall be in my little corner, cast into oblivion if anyone needs me.



Could this all be because Chris was given a second chance?


----------



## Jes (Feb 14, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> A parting thought, before I must crawl into my small corner of the wagon and hibernate until next wednesday, I really do believe that Chris got the bad end of the stick here and that Rami has been given an opportuntity he hasn't earned. They put that twist in merely for twist's sake, and its not fair to Chris at all. If the judges were actually honest with themselves, they would have chosen Chris with no strings attached and Auf'd Rami.
> 
> Now I'm off, I shall be in my little corner, cast into oblivion if anyone needs me.



The role of Jes will now be played by Free2bme.


FREE, I ALREADY SAID THAT EXACT THING. Maybe ease up on the drinking a little?


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey, Christian is my favorite, but judges doesn't he do the same thing every week--modern flaneur wear? Stop hatin' on the bald man. And Rami reminds me of Max Brenner, the fictional chocolate guy.


----------



## Jes (Feb 14, 2008)

i thought about that too, J, but....yes and no. He's done black and coats, but he did a prom dress and that dress with Chris and the interesting jeans. I do feel he has a range. He's a little pintuck nuts, but he didn't pintuck several of the outfits he sent down the runway...

I was in a planning meeting for a peer study earlier in the week and we were talking about professional retention in our field--many places review you after x years and if you aren't promoted, you're out. 

And I look over at my colleague and she's mouthing: ONE DAY YOU'RE IN, THE NEXT , YOU"RE OUT!

and I just had to laugh out loud.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 14, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> modern flaneur wear



I'm really enamored of you for coming up with this term. How chic! :smitten:


----------



## Jes (Feb 14, 2008)

agreed. Props to Toods. And...

NICE OF YOU TO FINALLY JOIN US.

Sorry, but I have to dole out tough love here.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 14, 2008)

Jes said:


> i can't lie: due to the horror of horrors that descended over the weekend, I've been on autopilot. I did a pan of lasagne and everyone got a piece. It wasn't the best, but it was fresh and hot, like Rami's bald head. SOMEONE forgot to bring the wine she said she was bringing (and she shall remain anonymous but her initials are SUPERMISHE) so we drank iced tea. How refined. How very refined.



Umm... ok, here's what happened... you see, I was on my way, two bottles of red and one white (in case of fish) when all of a sudden I realized I was totally under dressed for the episode where the final three would be announced! So I stopped off at my local Catherines. Imagine my disappointment when I found nothing, _nothing_ worthy of a night of PR! No pintucked coats, no bathing suit wrestler outfits, no dress with 65 yards of organza to sit atop my shoulder and nothing that could drape across my chubby rolls! I was crestfallen! Back in the car, weeping the tears of "Fashion Don'ts" the world over, I reached for the wine and before I knew it, I was on my way over to the viewing, heat blasting in the car, windows open, singing "Copa Cabana" at the top of my lungs. So umm.. yeah.. that's what happened to the wine.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 15, 2008)

Jes said:


> The role of Jes will now be played by Free2bme.
> 
> 
> FREE, I ALREADY SAID THAT EXACT THING. Maybe ease up on the drinking a little?



Sorry Empress, but its so true I felt the need to reiterate it.
And haven't you heard that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery?


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Sorry Empress, but its so true I felt the need to reiterate it.
> And haven't you heard that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery?



just b/c it's flattering doesn't mean i can't still yell at you for it. you know how i am, dancypants.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 15, 2008)

Jes, make him say "Women and cats rule the world" twenty-five times. As penance. There should be penance.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 15, 2008)

Well to start on my penance, can I offer this web address that shows some collections by the final 5 at Fashion week? Chris's is very classy, Jillians is funky and edgy, Rami's is still draped but he did manage to tone it down slightly, and Christians is great but sadly devoid of color.

http://www.bravotv.com/Fashion_Week/2008/index.php


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 16, 2008)

so what are the predictions? I'm saying Jillian is winning, pulling a Chloe Dao, and beating the judges wunderkid Christian. Wow, I also like Chris' fashion week stuff, very wearable, and kind of goth like. I'm depressed, give me a hug Chris. I just want to put my hands through the screen and pinch his cheeks. Anyway.

My mom felt Chris gave up on the last episode, that he was so afraid of not making it to fashion week, that he sort of threw in the towel and didn't take Tim's advice. He rather have failed at that point then make it to the end and lose.


----------



## Jane (Feb 16, 2008)

Looking at Jillian's fashions...they're nothing she hasn't done before. Ditto Christian. Plus, can you imagine actually trying to wear Christian's fashions anywhere? Imagining the immaculate of sliding into a limo to get to a big soiree, one would still be unable to bend at the waist to get into the limo.

Rami stepped outside his comfort level somewhat. Good for him.

I liked Sweet P's collection a lot. You can tell that she actually thinks about what would be comfortable to wear. You could take her fashions into real life and do the things you need to do. Unfortunately, that's not what fashion week is about. But, she's out of it anyway.

Chris did very little "costumey" pieces in contrast with Christian's that looked like he was doing the designs for "Robin Hood."

Were any of the collections "fashion forward?" Not that I saw.

1) I want to shove those "bubble skirts" up the anal orifice of everyone who designed them.
2) Christian dresses women like men with fancy scarves. He also read too many Nancy Drew books growing up, and jodphurs stuck in his brain.
3) Rami's third look...well, I'm a geometrics freak, and I love the way the outfit looks, but I am sick to death of organza, even soft organza.
4) Sweet P seems to be the only one who grasps that some women, some times have to wear bras. Most bras have straps. Cover them.


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 16, 2008)

So I am looking through all their collections and everything is so dark! And isn't one of Jillian's models Jazlene (sp?) from America's Next Top Model? Rami draped EVERYTHING! I didn't even know you could drape a mini-skirt! I wish I saw more wearable things from Christian it was like foof and feathers...talk about remaking the Team Fierce dress...like 5 times over. I really liked Sweet Pea's the best..too bad she wasn't one of the top 4. Jillian's is the closest to being a good wearable fashion collection.


----------



## Jes (Feb 16, 2008)

jazlene? what kind of name is jazlene?

anyway, bravo is notorious for cross promoting its shows (a smart tactic, i tell you) so I bet it is. That's a bravo show too, yes?

i'm not looking at the lines, i think. i'm already sad with what you've all said. i wanted WOW from christian. then again, we don't know how the designers will go.


i still think back fondly on kara saun's face when jay won. AHAHAHAHA. Vengeance is mine, sayeth the PR viewer.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 16, 2008)

Jane said:


> Rami stepped outside his comfort level somewhat. Good for him.



Oh, god, but it's ALL fug. It's all byzantine layers of draping with twisted braids and visual rollercoaster, incoherent schmaltz. None of it's chic.

Chris' collections was interesting, if still a little over the top.

Christian's is not necessarily wearable as is, but most couture is not wearable. I do feel like his is fashion forward.

I liked Sweet P's a lot, too. She had some really nice, wearable, elegant-looking dresses.

And as for Jillian. Oy vey. There's no bold vision there, let's face it. She's competent and does "cutesy" well. But no, there isn't anything of substance going on there.


----------



## Jes (Feb 16, 2008)

i'm not convinced that anyone's tent line needs to be emminently wearable. the tent isn't located in the Mall parking lot, you know? The ready to wear (and more likely, the copies of the ready to wear) will end up in the mall, but what directs the copies needs to be Fabulous as only wacky, crazy, avantgarde fashion can be. I am comfortable with high fashion being art, and nothing else. or very little else.

i'm really hungry and even though i had a cheeburger last night i could eat another one right now and i don't know what's wrong with me but something is.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok...I don't understand, and I am sorry if it has already been covered...but...why have they shown all the collections...??

I liked some of Sweet P's collection, but, some was just too Holly Hobby odd. Maybe some of it had to do with certain color choices.

Christian. Jane nailed it...Nancy Drew, indeed. He wants to take his faaabulous girls on an adventure!..and I knew it would be mostly jackets. The last look was hideous. I really thought the woman with the foofy collar piece was a blonde, walking away from the camera..lol..then I saw the face peeking out.

Chris really toned it down, but, he shouldn't have..I mean, he should just have let it completely ripped..I think he would have at least gone out with a bang.

Jillian..that gold number with the sheer sleeve..Vegas casino cocktail server. Just weird how so many went with the whole costume..thing.

Rami..those last two dresses sure were intricate, and I can admire them for that..but..ho-hum.

I just don't know who I would choose. I think they will go with Jillian..or..Christian.


----------



## Jane (Feb 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Christian's is not necessarily wearable as is, but most couture is not wearable. I do feel like his is fashion forward.



Fashion forward to the 16th century.

Sorry, I really tried not to write it, but my fingers had a mind all their own.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 16, 2008)

I think Chris's is pretty great, he managed to make a good cohesion between the costume running on his veins and the couture he can do. Hopefully he doesn't go to an extreme an be too crazy or too boring, lest he be lumped in the same category of Santino and Wendy as the underdog who couldn't make it to the finish line. I think it would be great if he stole the title from Christian, too busy making endless amounts of jackets on his high pedestal.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 17, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> I think Chris's is pretty great, he managed to make a good cohesion between the costume running on his veins and the couture he can do. Hopefully he doesn't go to an extreme an be too crazy or too boring, lest he be lumped in the same category of Santino and Wendy as the underdog who couldn't make it to the finish line. I think it would be great if he stole the title from Christian, too busy making endless amounts of jackets on his high pedestal.



I have not heard ONE comment from you about how great cats are. Instead you talk of Wendy Pepper.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 17, 2008)

sup ladies/gent(s?).
i've been pretty inactive in this season's thread, and for that i apologize. basically i log in, check it, agree with everything you guys have said (pretty much), and log back on out. 

i've googled the bryant park shows pretty extensively, and i'm pretty sure i've seen everything. two thoughts, before the finale:

1. i really do just love xtian. love love love. want to eat him up, hug him still his head pops off his shoulders, pinch his cheeks until he calls the cops. with the sole exception of that prom dress, i've loved everything he's made this whole season. he's an unbelievable talent. plus i mean GOD, that personality. i honestly think he's one of the most likable people i've ever seen on tv. and overall, i think he's going to win in the long run. i mean did one single famous-designer-type guest judge this season NOT practically scramble up on the runway and hump his leg at one point or another?? i worry about how his 93 pound self is going to be able to fend off all the houses offering him obscene cash the second he walks out of that tent at bryant park. 
that being said, i don't think he's going to win the actual show. which brings me to #2:

2. it's Jillian, folks. i'm calling it. i COULD be wrong, i mean hell i still can't buy that uli didn't win over jeffrey, but i don't think i will be.

also i would like to say that she IS francis 'baby' houseman, and when she wins i can't wait for patrick swayze to mince out onto the runway, pick her up, and twirl her around over his head while jerry orbach shakes his fist from the front row and 'hungry eyes' plays in the background.


----------



## Jane (Feb 17, 2008)

elle camino said:


> sup ladies/gent(s?).
> i've been pretty inactive in this season's thread, and for that i apologize. basically i log in, check it, agree with everything you guys have said (pretty much), and log back on out.
> 
> i've googled the bryant park shows pretty extensively, and i'm pretty sure i've seen everything. two thoughts, before the finale:
> ...



LOL!!!!!! She really is, isn't she.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 17, 2008)

*L*...elle...very funny...


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I have not heard ONE comment from you about how great cats are. Instead you talk of Wendy Pepper.



Those who can, talk of cats. Those who can't...


----------



## Paquito (Feb 18, 2008)

Currently watching the Project Runway super-thon extravaganza, what a simpler time it was back then. The uncertainty and innocence of the contestants, taking their first tender steps in the cloth store and the runway., they even look younger.

Oh nostalgia....


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 18, 2008)

I too am watching the marathon...enjoying spit marks and *gasp* hardly any draping by Rami! (this would be in the SJP episode)


----------



## Jane (Feb 18, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> I too am watching the marathon...enjoying spit marks and *gasp* hardly any draping by Rami! (this would be in the SJP episode)



That's because he was afraid she would take it that she was built like a drapery rod.


(sometimes I kill me)


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 18, 2008)

Jane said:


> That's because he was afraid she would take it that she was built like a drapery rod.
> 
> 
> (sometimes I kill me)



I've got drapery rods bigger than her hanging on my windows!!!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 18, 2008)

Jane said:


> That's because he was afraid she would take it that she was built like a drapery rod.
> 
> 
> (sometimes I kill me)



HAHAHA
oh that was priceless, made me smile

can you believe that little queen Christian was almost eliminated in this episode? I don't know whats more shocking, his almost elimination or the fact that he didn't say fierce 500 times?


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 19, 2008)

elle camino said:


> 2. it's Jillian, folks. i'm calling it. i COULD be wrong, i mean hell i still can't buy that uli didn't win over jeffrey, but i don't think i will be.



I really hope this prediction never comes true, not even with the delicious promise of Jerry Ohrbach looming in the future. Because if Baby does win, I will have no choice but to slit my veins and lie down in my bathtub to die. I've never even considered doing this in all of my miserable life, but if Jillian wins, I don't know if I can stand to live.


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 20, 2008)

i am not a fan of Jillians either, i can hear her now..."and my fingers were BLEEDING everywhere" blah...


----------



## elle camino (Feb 20, 2008)

i don't like jillian in the way that i think i'd ever plop down and have a drink with her, or talk to her, or even comfortably exist in the same room as her; but i DO like her in the way that i'm going to like any lady who's intelligent, talented at her craft, obviously has a work ethic and some drive goin' on (she's got a pretty uppity-up job in the industry she's passionate about - at her age, that's really saying something), stylish as all hell, and has a strong personal aesthetic that's a bit offbeat. i don't feel friendly, hand-holdy vibes about her like i do about xtian and sweet p and tubby, but i do dig her. 
and really, who knows, you know? she definitely doesn't have a warm onscreen personality, but i know PLENTY of chicks who broadcast the ice princess thing 98% of the time but when they're around their friends and kicking it, they're really super fun and sweet and lovely people. 

plus i will reiterate: her collection was to. die. for. 

we'll see if i'm right!


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I really hope this prediction never comes true, not even with the delicious promise of Jerry Ohrbach looming in the future. Because if Baby does win, I will have no choice but to slit my veins and lie down in my bathtub to die. I've never even considered doing this in all of my miserable life, but if Jillian wins, I don't know if I can stand to live.



well how is she going to be america's next top...fashion designer? she's not. everyone is gonna put this baby in a corner (you knew it would be said) because...like...she's a nice girl, sure. But is she gonna be fast and furious? is she gonna walk down the runway, hand in hand with her top model, after the show and glimmer and shine and be kind of in-your-face douchebaggy, the way we expect? Is she going to wear something outrageous? Is she going to walk around in sunglasses in the flash of the papparazzo?

no. no she's not. The woman certainly couldn't give a press interview. And who wants that? Not me.


----------



## butch (Feb 20, 2008)

So, since tonight's show is the reunion show, and they keep showing Heidi saying "the fan favorite, in a landslide, is...," then I want to know who you think won the fan favortie award so handily?

My guess? Chubbins, of course.

I told a Dims friend that Chubbins and Christian should start a talk show on Bravo, like the US equvalent of the BBC's Graham Norton show. You know people would want to watch Team Fierce every week, hell, every night at 11 pm.


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2008)

butch said:


> So, since tonight's show is the reunion show, and they keep showing Heidi saying "the fan favorite, in a landslide, is...," then I want to know who you think won the fan favortie award so handily?
> 
> My guess? Chubbins, of course.
> 
> I told a Dims friend that Chubbins and Christian should start a talk show on Bravo, like the US equvalent of the BBC's Graham Norton show. You know people would want to watch Team Fierce every week, hell, every night at 11 pm.



i already addressed this days ago, maybe a week ago, butch. Well, now i know who is reading and who isn't!

I jest. I know that sometimes, people have to skim. Like, if they're astronauts, or brain surgeons (but only when actually performing brain surgery). 
...Wait, you're neither an astronaut nor a brain surgeon! Oh, that's it! Sackcloth and ash, and 30 days outside the city gate with you!

the show would be interesting. i feel like x would steal the limelight and chubbs wouldn't fight him b/c he doesn't need it. He is one of the only contestants who ever talked about being ok with leaving and being able to take away the good of the experience.

I wonder, when he left that 3rd week or whatever it was, did he think he'd be back, with a possible fashion week spot?


----------



## Jane (Feb 20, 2008)

Jes said:


> i already addressed this days ago, maybe a week ago, butch. Well, now i know who is reading and who isn't!
> 
> I jest. I know that sometimes, people have to skim. Like, if they're astronauts, or brain surgeons (but only when actually performing brain surgery).
> ...Wait, you're neither an astronaut nor a brain surgeon! Oh, that's it! Sackcloth and ash, and 30 days outside the city gate with you!
> ...



No, Chubbins would keep a baby bottle handy to simply hand to X when he was acting up.


----------



## butch (Feb 20, 2008)

Jes said:


> i already addressed this days ago, maybe a week ago, butch. Well, now i know who is reading and who isn't!
> 
> I jest. I know that sometimes, people have to skim. Like, if they're astronauts, or brain surgeons (but only when actually performing brain surgery).
> ...Wait, you're neither an astronaut nor a brain surgeon! Oh, that's it! Sackcloth and ash, and 30 days outside the city gate with you!
> ...



Tis true, I missed it. It probably happened around the time I read all the tranny comments about the WWE wrestlers, and felt I needed to take a break from this thread before I lost my shit here, too.

Did you pick Chubbins, too?

As to the show, Chubbins would be the 'Hey, now' sidekick, so Christian would have free reign for his fierceness. If that crazy Isaac Miszrahi can have a talk show on Style, and Stacey London can have one on TLC, then Team Fierce would kick ass with Bravo's target demographic.


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah, i picked him. I feel like everyone has to go that way.

watch--it'll turn out to be xtian.

i tell you what, though: when he was doing the catwalk with the 'you gotta bring it back, girls, you gotta bring it back from the siiiiiiide' I really did laugh. That's very, very funny. 

But chris is loveable, nary a mean word, and very well centered, I think. And just cuddly. 

This season has had precious little drama and very few moments of attack or bitchiness. Rami had some harsh tones and words and what he said that really pushed my buttons (not the sexy buttons) was: I'm entitled to know [when you're done with your dress]. Ewww, Rami. You were very bitchy, there.

And Jillian is tired of Christian and I think that's true b/c they have the 2 most different personalities at this point. Think about it. They're different in every way. Loud talker/quiet talker. Funny/serious. Fast sewer/slow sewer. Confident/Tentative. Animated/deadpan.

so of course they won't gel. But off the runway last week, they did hug and it seemed genuine. I like that. Sort of like the Top Chef kids--everyone liked one another at the end, for the most part (Hung was a bit nutty but also very talented). 

So... yeah.

ps: you and the tranny thing still makes me laugh. in an 'in your corner' kinda way. like...bemused resignation. Remember what I've told you all before:

you can't argue with crazy. 

oh, something to share in the J-log (C'house)


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2008)

Have you all seen the videos of the collections at newsday.com? They have all of the final collections with some commentary, and also an audience reaction reel that was superb because it had my little Malan in it. I love him so.

http://www.newsday.com/video/?slug=ny-projectrunway-wn

I think they are different than the ones on Bravo, but have not watched those yet. 

I have loved Chris all season, but don't think he has a chance of winning because of all the goat hair he used on the collars and sleeves of his suits.

I think it will be Christian in the end. He had such a definite point of view as an artist and was so creative with his silhouettes. I love his vertical ruffle dress.

Loved Jillian's gorgeous hoodie/ruffled overcoat and Rami's golden dress. The commentator on the newsday site hated Rami's collection.


----------



## Jane (Feb 20, 2008)

jamie said:


> Have you all seen the videos of the collections at newsday.com? They have all of the final collections with some commentary, and also an audience reaction reel that was superb because it had my little Malan in it. I love him so.
> 
> http://www.newsday.com/video/?slug=ny-projectrunway-wn
> 
> ...



You have to look at Crazy's collection. OMG.


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2008)

Someone needs a 12-step Malan program....


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2008)

Jane said:


> You have to look at Crazy's collection. OMG.



there....aren't words.



but i'll make some up and say: what the hell? good job on breaking out of the stage/puppet/costume mold, nutty.


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2008)

No. I have no plans to hit rock bottom with him. He's my endless love.




Jes said:


> Someone needs a 12-step Malan program....


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 20, 2008)

Jane said:


> You have to look at Crazy's collection. OMG.



How the hell did she get to show at Fashion Week?


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 20, 2008)

Jes said:


> well how is she going to be america's next top...fashion designer? she's not. everyone is gonna put this baby in a corner (you knew it would be said) because...like...she's a nice girl, sure. But is she gonna be fast and furious? is she gonna walk down the runway, hand in hand with her top model, after the show and glimmer and shine and be kind of in-your-face douchebaggy, the way we expect? Is she going to wear something outrageous? Is she going to walk around in sunglasses in the flash of the papparazzo?
> 
> no. no she's not. The woman certainly couldn't give a press interview. And who wants that? Not me.



Precisely. She's no fun. And she's "bleeding everywhere." 

Where?

_"Everywhere."_

(With the life ebbing out of her voice.)

Chris March is FINE!!! Well, not fine exactly. But soooooo lovable.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 20, 2008)

Jes said:


> But off the runway last week, they did hug and it seemed genuine.



Did anyone notice right before this hug last week that Baby was hopping up and down and swishing her skirts about her thighs, and that under her dress she was wearing some kind of black garter?

Now... was that staged? I mean, she wanted to show off that garter, or her fashion sense, right? And so she planned to hop up and down, just so, and to swish her skirts just so. ??? Or fo you figure it was spontaneous?


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 20, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Did anyone notice right before this hug last week that Baby was hopping up and down and swishing her skirts about her thighs, and that under her dress she was wearing some kind of black garter?
> 
> Now... was that staged? I mean, she wanted to show off that garter, or her fashion sense, right? And so she planned to hop up and down, just so, and to swish her skirts just so. ??? Or fo you figure it was spontaneous?



I figured it was her mic pack attached to her leg.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 20, 2008)

Although MY fan fave is definately Fatty McFashion Pants, I think SweetP wins it. 

Am watching last weeks episode and had to laugh when Rami says as they are leaving the museum 'I just hope there aren't any surprises". LOLOL - No Rami - there were NO surprises from you, Mr Drape-y pants!


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 20, 2008)

"I was killed and I was dead for a little while."

"(Project Runway) was very vivifying for me."

"Poly means many. Morphism means change."

....

Crazy really is kind of crazy, isn't she?


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 20, 2008)

Is there a Chubbins/Rami showmance going on here? They've been rather umm close and touchy so far.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't think Victoria could look any less....pleeeeeeased...*L*..wow...oh..wait..they just showed her smiling.


Christian..fan fave....that irritating voice is worth 10,000 clams...


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 20, 2008)

So, hey. Christian! Fan fave. Surprising.

I saw Posh Spice over at newsday, and I think she's looking a lot like an inhuman android. The angles on her face. The planes. She creeps me out.


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2008)

when i was typing about xtian earlier and the money, i just felt tingly.

you gotta bring it back from the side, girls. you gotta bring.it.back. AND TURN.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 20, 2008)

I can't believe Carmen's attitude when they were discussing the worst outfit. Ya know, when Heidi mentioned her outfit and Carmen rolled her eyes and said "Thanks Heidi." I wish Heidi would've heard that, I think the Klumster versus Carmen would've been great.

Besides, can she really argue? She used a blue piece of material as a shirt. No, just no
NO


----------



## butch (Feb 20, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Chris March is FINE!!! Well, not fine exactly. But soooooo lovable.



Oh, but to me, Chris is both fine and lovable. And he looked extra chubby tonight, which makes me delirious.

I loved when they started tickling him to get him to laugh, seeing that rough and manly Rami with his hands all over my lil chubbins.....

well, you can imagine my excitement. .


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 20, 2008)

butch said:


> Oh, but to me, Chris is both fine and lovable. And he looked extra chubby tonight, which makes me delirious.
> 
> I loved when they started tickling him to get him to laugh, seeing that rough and manly Rami with his hands all over my lil chubbins.....
> 
> well, you can imagine my excitement. .



Well, he's definitely sexy.

Yes, the tickling was very cute. I just can't imagine what Chris' type is, though. A leather guy? I can't even imagine what my own type is anymore. It's all cool. Whatever. mmmm Francis Bacon.

Heidi's looking extra fetching these days. I'm almost scared of her.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 20, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> I can't believe Carmen's attitude when they were discussing the worst outfit. Ya know, when Heidi mentioned her outfit and Carmen rolled her eyes and said "Thanks Heidi." I wish Heidi would've heard that, I think the Klumster versus Carmen would've been great.
> 
> Besides, can she really argue? She used a blue piece of material as a shirt. No, just no
> NO



Kitty cats, my brother. Kitty cats.


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2008)

Was it me or did Rami seem a lot more gay tonight? Like, a whole HELL of a lot more gay?

As in: gay. He's gay. HOMOSEXUAL. 

Free, back me up here.

That snap he did when he entered stage right, and then the hand holding (which isn't gay unto itself and hell, israelis have a different way of being mano a mano) and then the laughing about Kevin as 'THE STRAIGHT GUY' when ... well...you see what I mean. THe evidence is compelling. Also, I think he's a Jew for Jesus, which...well, it has nothing to do with orientation (unless you're jesus). But still. THe whole picture is getting murky. 

I always thought his style (of personal dress) was Euro, but maybe he's just gay (insert link to hysterical old school WWW Gay or EuroTrash quiz, in which I scored VERY high, thankyouverymuch)? 

Thank god someone finally called Kors out on that outfit. If he was judging himself, he'd lash himself. He would. I'm glad he had his tempestuous youth, though. It's fun.

I bet everyone is right and Jullian will win. But what I like is that xtian has mad talent and this WILL open doors for him. Probably more than winning would (in that he'll get job offers that he can take, v. having to start his own gig which Jay could never get off the ground)


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 20, 2008)

Does anyone think Chubbins would get WLS if he won? Jay did, didn't he?

I sure hope not.

----

Jes, yeah, maybe he's bi? Bi is the unobvious choice. But it's possible.

I like Michael Kors a lot. I just like his dry as champagne brand of gayness.


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Riddle me this, how does Heidi go from light blonde bangs to a streaked pulled back chignon? Is it a wig, is it extensions? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Does anyone think Chubbins would get WLS if he won? Jay did, didn't he?
> 
> I sure hope not.
> 
> ...


dry as champagne gayness. i like that and will be stealing it shortly. God did they look like they were having fun with the shake your money maker move that ricki's model did. DIVAAA!

I don't htink jay did. Did he? I know he had back surgery. Did i miss a rumor? Or was that a ruse, like the actors who died in the 80s, and the obit was like: uh...he had ...pneumonia. No, seriously, he did. And hten no one came to the funeral.

(not mocking that).

Heidi: smush, she's magic.

but the show is filmed over like...6 months? From summer 'til now. And her hair DOES grow very fast. But you can also do a lot with bangs (swee them back, sweep them forward) if you've got a makeup/hair team, and a bed full of Seal.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 21, 2008)

Jes said:


> I don't htink jay did. Did he? I know he had back surgery. Did i miss a rumor?



No, I think it was a rumor in my head. I was looking online and I can't find anything about Jay and WLS. But he did lose weight. Or is that another rumor in my head? I don't know, I think I imagine crap sometimes. Creative writing 

Smushy... I wonder the same about Heidi. She must have a talented stylist... Start with that.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 21, 2008)

My observations about last nights episode...

Heidi's hair was TO DIE FOR! :wubu: I was mesmerized!! If only I had a hairstylist at my house each morning to do that! If only my hair *would* do that... sigh..

Tim was adorably animated last night. I like watching him smile and or laugh. I was a bit disappointed with the wrestler name he came up with though. I'm sure we could do better! Meana Garzilla - that was a good one!

Marian looked as though he woke up and wondered where he was and what was he doing with scissors and a thimble in his hand. Steven's eyes weren't nearly as squinty a-la-French Stewart as usual. SweetP needs a consultation with Heidi's hairdresser. I'm so done with the longish half bang to one side and the stupid bobby pin thing stuck there. And speaking of things being stuck there... Carmen - get over yourself! You're rolling your eyes at our Heidi for mentioning what was clearly the biggest gaffe of the season while you sit there with some quasi-geisha girl hairdo with sticks and charms sticking out! Hello? 

Rami *was* extra special gay - perhaps now that it's over, he doesn't so much care about the hetero vote? LOL! Fashion McFatty pants is just so fun and honest and the boy knows how to keep it real. I would LOVE to hang out with him - we totally need to invite him to some fat event so we can give him the lovins he deserves - in a totally platonic you-go-girlfriend type of way! Xtian was fierce. The little BratBoy has grown on me. Jillian - wherefor art though personality?

Enjoyed the little Heidi montage - could have been longer and we needed one for Tim as well.

Can't believe they showed Ricky and all his tears but didn't mention that when he finally got the auf he was all out of water.

Jack's face/lip - I was even more scared this time around. Not sure if I'd like to see him back or not.

And that is all for now...


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2008)

i want to see jack again. i don't know if they can do that, though. can you try out...wait. SOmeone did, right? That guy with the bathing suit debacle (which i didn't have a problem with, btw)? He should try out. He might flop but he'd do it w/o drama. He seems to be a real adult.

i bet jillian is gonna take that and it pisses me off. take the win, i mean. BOOO.

i don't like H's hair. It was cut too short, to me. I like her with longer hair and while i don't dislike bangs, i like the versatility she used to have. 

someone needed to ask marian and ricki what is up with their personal style. A patent pleather red hat, ricki? really? you're on national tv for the last time and THAT is what you choose to wear? really? ok, just checking. wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt.

but heidi and the sausage. hysterial. reminds me of my dear Ma--excellent english but gets the nouns in the metaphors wrong sometimes. 

I particularly liked our around-the-dinner-table conversation before my brother moved into an apt., in college, during which she repeatedly asked him if, since we had an electric can opener at home, he wanted to 'have the handjob.' "Do you want to take the handjob to college? I mean, we don't need the handjob here, we have the electric one. Go ahead, take the handjob. I don't want to be quiet, why are you laughing at me?"

awkward (we're not a family that discusses sex).


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 21, 2008)

hahah lol @ "the handjob" vs. "the sausage." Heidi should've said "dangling a carrot" right? Not "dangling a sausage." lol Images of Heidi with a huge sausage dangling between her legs. 

Mishe, good eye on the Geisha hairdo. I think, now that you mention it, that Carmen was rocking the Asian thing a little, in an 80s way, filtered through some kind of deconstructionist funnel. A hot mess, indeed. Poor Carmen, so gipped, so resentful.

What was up with Christian's hair? It looked greasy upfront but the back like it had been chopped carelessly and too closely. 

I think some of us want to love Chubbins in a quite non-platonic way. <Looking at butch> 

What I want to do is tickle him. Boy did that look like fun.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it was great how Michael Knight brought Christian the check, nice to see that he's still working, although a clothing line would be of more interest than his perfume line. Michael Kors cracked up on the runway, and yes Jes, he did appear to be extra homosexual, I'm not sure if he or Chris enjoyed the tickle fight more 

Fascinita-
kitty cats kitty cats kitty cats kitty cats kitty cats kitty cats :smitten:


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 21, 2008)

Jes said:


> i want to see jack again. i don't know if they can do that, though. can you try out...wait. SOmeone did, right? That guy with the bathing suit debacle (which i didn't have a problem with, btw)? He should try out. He might flop but he'd do it w/o drama. He seems to be a real adult.



That would be the confident Daniel Franco who lasted about halfway through season 2.



Fascinita said:


> Images of Heidi with a huge sausage dangling between her legs.




She does...it's name is Seal.


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> hahah lol @ "the handjob" vs. "the sausage." Heidi should've said "dangling a carrot" right? Not "dangling a sausage." lol Images of Heidi with a huge sausage dangling between her legs.
> 
> Mishe, good eye on the Geisha hairdo. I think, now that you mention it, that Carmen was rocking the Asian thing a little, in an 80s way, filtered through some kind of deconstructionist funnel. A hot mess, indeed. Poor Carmen, so gipped, so resentful.
> 
> ...


yeah i saw the geisha hairsticks right away and for some reason they pissed me off.
she pisses me off. 

today, just about everything does, though. Give it 10 more minutes, and I might kill you all with 1 finger.


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> I'm not sure if he or Chris enjoyed the tickle fight more
> 
> :



my money's on you.

oh, you weren't one of the choices? More's the pity.


----------



## funkyvixen416 (Feb 25, 2008)

Too bad i joined this site like 5 days ago or i could have been talking away about PR4. Oh well. I love Jillian, she is a quite but deadly type of girl and i think she has the potential to win and with the time she has had to perfect her outfits, I think she will show some amazing stuff. Between Rami and Chris, I hope Chris gets the spot. I think Rami stuff is great but its drape this drape that, enough with the draping. Though Chris's clothes can be too costume like. 
Hmm, i am not sure is anyone has pose this question but when will they have a real plus size challenged? i think this would be a great challenge on seeing true talent. It always seems like men's wear and plus size clothes are the designers worst nightmare on project runway. Some do great and some do crap.


----------



## Jane (Feb 25, 2008)

funkyvixen416 said:


> Too bad i joined this site like 5 days ago or i could have been talking away about PR4. Oh well. I love Jillian, she is a quite but deadly type of girl and i think she has the potential to win and with the time she has had to perfect her outfits, I think she will show some amazing stuff. Between Rami and Chris, I hope Chris gets the spot. I think Rami stuff is great but its drape this drape that, enough with the draping. Though Chris's clothes can be too costume like.
> Hmm, i am not sure is anyone has pose this question but when will they have a real plus size challenged? i think this would be a great challenge on seeing true talent. It always seems like men's wear and plus size clothes are the designers worst nightmare on project runway. Some do great and some do crap.



Do you really want to hear a group of queens trash fat women?

I don't.


----------



## butch (Feb 25, 2008)

Jane said:


> Do you really want to hear a group of queens trash fat women?
> 
> I don't.



But Jane, the biggest fat woman trasher last season was the het Jeffrey. The queens are equal opportunity trashers, fwiw.


----------



## Jane (Feb 25, 2008)

butch said:


> But Jane, the biggest fat woman trasher last season was the het Jeffrey. The queens are equal opportunity trashers, fwiw.



True. But I wanted to bitch-slap Jeffrey about 1/2 the time anyway.


----------



## funkyvixen416 (Feb 25, 2008)

Jane said:


> True. But I wanted to bitch-slap Jeffrey about 1/2 the time anyway.



As did I, but alas he did have some good designs except for that one time.


----------



## Jes (Feb 27, 2008)

now, what are the gods bringing us tonight, lovelies?

i tell you what---i wish we had a week off. I'm exhausted. I really am. I feel like I can't give the show the attn. i want to give it, today. i mean, I'll watch yes, sure, but like...I can't even think of what to serve you people. And I had games planned. I did....

Well, I'll tell you more about those later.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 27, 2008)

I Love games! C'mon Jes - buck up!! LOL!


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 27, 2008)

Jes said:


> .I can't even think of what to serve you people.



I could go for some of those teeny spanakopitas. With white wine on the side.

PS - Is anyone wondering why The Mexican Jumping Bean's signature move does not involve chopping people's heads off with a forceful, spinning throw of a mesh-hat? If you put enough force into the spin, the brim probably could slice clean through a neck. Though probably not Jeffrey's extra-thick, tattooed neck.


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 27, 2008)

Jes said:


> I can't even think of what to serve you people.



I got some deviled eggs and cookie dough I can bake in a thrice! Also some champagne! I need a drink right about now!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 27, 2008)

Christian? feather pants? seriously?


----------



## Paquito (Feb 27, 2008)

Christian? feather pants? seriously?

i like Jillians collection so far, its a little gloomy but that detailed jacket is pretty great


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG!!! Tim Gunn kinda sorta sweared!!! "Effin heavy"!!!!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 27, 2008)

That long black dress Chris made is very interesting, one of the stronger ones Ive seen, but human hair? the jurys still out on that one...

Rami's collection is _nice_, but it doesnt seem like him, like hes trying to make a line that isnt himself


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 27, 2008)

For the love of all things good, let it be Chris.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 27, 2008)

WTF?!?!?
why, dear baby jesus why???
Chris got robbed, such bull


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 27, 2008)

Are Chris and Rami having an affair?! Didn't Chris linger in Rami's arms? And didn't Chris reach forward as though to kiss Rami longingly on the mouth????????

The answers to all those questions are, "In a perfect universe, the answers to all those questions would be, 'Yes.'"


----------



## Ash (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay, I love Chubbins, but...the hair? Ick. 

His three looks were really cool and innovative, but I liked Rami's more.His coat was a little much, but I loved the gown. So I think Rami deserved this win.


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 27, 2008)

Chris was my man, I'm bummed he's out. Rami had a great collection, however, Chris looks outside the box, and I love that. I don't think we've seen the last of Chris, who knows, he could be Jennifer Hudson all over again.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 28, 2008)

Not fashion related, but I wanted to see more interior shots of Chris friend's apartment. 

was slash mentioned up thread?


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Are Chris and Rami having an affair?! Didn't Chris linger in Rami's arms? And didn't Chris reach forward as though to kiss Rami longingly on the mouth????????
> 
> The answers to all those questions are, "In a perfect universe, the answers to all those questions would be, 'Yes.'"





indy500tchr said:


> Is there a Chubbins/Rami showmance going on here? They've been rather umm close and touchy so far.



I totally called that last week during the Reunion show!!!! I agree that would be awesome!  I am so glad somebody else picked up on it!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Okay, I love Chubbins, but...the hair? Ick.
> 
> His three looks were really cool and innovative, but I liked Rami's more.His coat was a little much, but I loved the gown. So I think Rami deserved this win.



I agree...I didn't care for the weave and the skirt made of pins. The model couldn't even do her "pony walk" down the runway. But Rami -- his creations were stunning! Especially that short evening gown, it was absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jane (Feb 28, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I agree...I didn't care for the weave and the skirt made of pins. The model couldn't even do her "pony walk" down the runway. But Rami -- his creations were stunning! Especially that short evening gown, it was absolutely gorgeous!



The hair, evidently goat hair is really big on some fashions this year. I would actually rather wear human hair than goat. I get plenty of human hair on my garments walking around every day...but I've smelled "goat in the rain" before.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 28, 2008)

Jane said:


> The hair, evidently goat hair is really big on some fashions this year. I would actually rather wear human hair than goat. I get plenty of human hair on my garments walking around every day...but I've smelled "goat in the rain" before.


 


OH MAN, GOAT IN THE RAIN!! That is one of those smells that lingers in the nostrils for quite some time.

I forgot to comment on the topic of the thread.... my head is in the clouds today.

I do not like Rami. I think he pulled that stuff out of his ass so that he could get through to fashion week. I think that if he were to have his own line, it would all be Aphrodite dresses. And that dress that the judges liked so much, I thought made the model look like she was about to give birth her hips were so wide.

Chris is darling, though. The hair was a little... weird. I know it's been trendy before, but it never lasts long. At least PETA can't get on his case 

SPOILERS!!!
****If you go to bravotv.com, you can see everyones final collections. Christian's is.... words fail me.


----------



## Jane (Feb 28, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> OH MAN, GOAT IN THE RAIN!! That is one of those smells that lingers in the nostrils for quite some time.
> 
> I forgot to comment on the topic of the thread.... my head is in the clouds today.
> 
> ...



I believe the word is BLACK.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 29, 2008)

Jane said:


> I believe the word is BLACK.


 

TRUE!

And while I think that the judges are looking for a consistent, cohesive statement, that does NOT mean that you need to replicate the same outifit thirteen times. I am disappointed. Christian was my favorite throughout the show, and I really love his point of view. I just wish he was able to expand upon that!!

BRING BACK DANIEL V!!!!

*sigh*


----------



## elle camino (Feb 29, 2008)

way late here, but really my only thoughts on that episode are:
1. i love chris, but egh. i'm pretty sure what nina _wanted_ to say (and almost DID say) on the runway to him, is exactly what i was thinking: chris, we love you, and there ARE costumers who've become successful in high fashion while still basically making costumes - their names are john galliano, john galliano, and john galliano. and you sir, as much as we dig being around you more than him (how a complete nutbar like JG can manage to still have the personality of a wet napkin is beyond me), are no john galliano. 


2. did ANYONE else find it COMPLETELY ridiculous that the likes of nina garcia and HEIDI EFFING KLUM were actually grossed out by chris using human hair?? i mean i'm sorry, but those two have had 25 times the amount of weave GLUED TO THEIR ACTUAL HEADS over the 4 season of that show, than chris probably could use in 5 collections. i mean i think you could count the number of times heidi klum's been onstage ANYWHERE without a weave on one hand, and still have enough fingers left over to flip both of them off for being so uptight.


----------



## Jes (Feb 29, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> I totally called that last week during the Reunion show!!!! I agree that would be awesome!  I am so glad somebody else picked up on it!



rami would never go for the fatties. it's written allover his bald head. he just wouldn't.

I think I liked Chris' looks more. I'm not entirely sure why. I thought his hair coat was really sublime. Yes. It wasn't delicious in that it was hair, but if you took that out of hte picture, isn't it a cool coat, nicely made, different, etc? 

Rami's was a big nightmare. 

And when each was asked: why should you be showing at FW? Chris said something about new techniques, a new eye, something unusual, and Ram i was like: BECAUSE IT WOULD BE SO COOL FOR ME!
 
grrr.


----------



## Jes (Feb 29, 2008)

i've been remiss--my Bun in the Oven plug-in (not really a Firefox plug-in, but let's pretend!) was still saying NO, as of ...September at the end of the show. At Gotham, Heidi WAS drinking the champers.


----------



## Jane (Feb 29, 2008)

Jes said:


> i've been remiss--my Bun in the Oven plug-in (not really a Firefox plug-in, but let's pretend!) was still saying NO, as of ...September at the end of the show. At Gotham, Heidi WAS drinking the champers.



I noted that even when everyone was drinking champagne on the roof in the last episode, Chris wasn't.


----------



## funkyvixen416 (Feb 29, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Christian? feather pants? seriously?



i am definitely in agreement. Though i think if he put it with a more subdue top, it might work on a size 0 model.


----------



## funkyvixen416 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmm, i dont think chris picked his top 3. If you look online at the bravos site, you can see the rest of his collection and i think he had some really nice pieces that could have landed him the spot. Rami's were good too. 
Human hair, i am not against it though maybe synthetic would have been a better choice. Oh well
Let see what happens in 5 days.


----------



## Jane (Feb 29, 2008)

funkyvixen416 said:


> Hmm, i dont think chris picked his top 3. If you look online at the bravos site, you can see the rest of his collection and i think he had some really nice pieces that could have landed him the spot. Rami's were good too.
> Human hair, i am not against it though maybe synthetic would have been a better choice. Oh well
> Let see what happens in 5 days.



No humans were slaughtered in the manufacturing of those clothes.


----------



## funkyvixen416 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jane said:


> No humans were slaughtered in the manufacturing of those clothes.



Hehe, that is true, im just sayiong not everyone would want to wear it. Personally i didn't mind it. Why am i getting strange images from silence of the lambs? "It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again"


----------



## Jane (Feb 29, 2008)

funkyvixen416 said:


> Hehe, that is true, im just sayiong not everyone would want to wear it. Personally i didn't mind it. Why am i getting strange images from silence of the lambs? "It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again"



It puts the "Head and Shoulders" on its sleeves and hems, or it gets the hose again.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 29, 2008)

elle camino said:


> 2. did ANYONE else find it COMPLETELY ridiculous that the likes of nina garcia and HEIDI EFFING KLUM were actually grossed out by chris using human hair?? i mean i'm sorry, but those two have had 25 times the amount of weave GLUED TO THEIR ACTUAL HEADS over the 4 season of that show, than chris probably could use in 5 collections.



Not to mention no one would bat an eyelash at using fur from non-human animals.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 5, 2008)

I need to do this.


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2008)

hahaha. I LOVE IT.

this worries me, indeed.

NOW, ladies, tonight, I have something special planned for you. 

You will each be required to bring: 1 pair of sharp scissors. 1 cotton pillowcase. 3 ft. of sewless hemming tape OR 20 safety pins.

That's all I'll say for now, but let me add: there will be challenges and there will be prizes.


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> hahaha. I LOVE IT.
> 
> this worries me, indeed.
> 
> ...



*Running out to Target (pronounced Tar-zhay) now to get my supplies*


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2008)

i'm getting this framed before the show tonight. 

View attachment fug.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Mar 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> i'm getting this framed before the show tonight.



outstanding
just outstanding


----------



## elle camino (Mar 5, 2008)

the fug girls have called it for rami.
as much as i don't dig the guy, i'm loathe to disagree with these two on anything. 
http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2008/03/the_fug_girls_make_odds_on_pro.html


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> hahaha. I LOVE IT.
> 
> You will each be required to bring: 1 pair of sharp scissors. 1 cotton pillowcase. 3 ft. of sewless hemming tape OR 20 safety pins.



This sounds like one of us is going to get sewn into a sack in thrown into the river. (I'm feeling a little paranoid because of that crazy kid. Don't mind me.)

Anyway. Count me in. I'll be there.

Oh, no one ever mentions this, but one of my favorite things about Tim is his voice--its dulcet, nasal tones backed by the baritone thing; but also Tim's inflection, his speechy quirks, even the odd mix of anxiety set off by notes of reassurance. Ever notice how every voice is a person?

He's the perfect, perfect man!


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2008)

elle camino said:


> the fug girls have called it for rami.
> as much as i don't dig the guy, i'm loathe to disagree with these two on anything.
> http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2008/03/the_fug_girls_make_odds_on_pro.html



reeeaaaally now? hmmn. I...hmn..
Now, for the sake of full disclosure, I haven't seen anyone's clothing at all (save for C and R's 3 looks). I avoided it so that I could feel like a virgin tonight, giving away my hymen for fashion.

but somehow, i had Jillian in the back of my mind, just b/c I thought she'd drone on about winning and I'd get mad and dislike her all over again.


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2008)

i sometimes feel like if TIm would just clasp me to him and accept me--well, not the current me, but the me I know we could make me into together, then all would be well with my inner demons.


You should all be here in the next few moments. I'm going to be locking the door. I've put out drinks and glasses on the buffet--even some ratty old champagne that isn't actually champers, but just sparkling wine, but whatever. You'll all drink it; you'll drink it up.

I've also put out a stack of lt. blue cardstock and pencils. I want you each to take a few piece of paper and a pencil before the show begins.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 5, 2008)

Present and eyeing the champagne (said with the same accent as The Continental).

PS - My money's on Christian.


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2008)

i would love love love it if he won. i bet the fugs are right though--saleability is key. BUT this exposure will propel christian and he's also young enough to make it big with time.

i can see rami as a quietish designer with an accent. you know the type. you always feel a little ashamed of yourself when you're around him (like the french) but you don't really know why...And he's already got the name Rami Kashou (sp?) I mean, he's already a designer with a shop and a name. and a namey name.


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> i would love love love it if he won. i bet the fugs are right though--saleability is key. BUT this exposure will propel christian and he's also young enough to make it big with time.
> 
> i can see rami as a quietish designer with an accent. you know the type. you always feel a little ashamed of yourself when you're around him (like the french) but you don't really know why...And he's already got the name Rami Kashou (sp?) I mean, he's already a designer with a shop and a name. and a namey name.




I want a "namey-name"


----------



## elle camino (Mar 5, 2008)

man, the more i look at the slideshows the more i feel like either jillian's going to take this, OR the judges were on crack. 
ugh.



FOUR MORE HOURS UNTIL I CAN CHECK THIS THREAD AGAIN!


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 5, 2008)

What I don't get is that the collections are done and Tim is still giving advice - like - "you might want to rethink those sleeves" - I mean, what's she supposed to do, whip up new sleeves??


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 5, 2008)

So what I'm thinking is that no one has won PR yet who's been "high fashion." Jay was "innovative vision." Chloe was "good business sense." Pierre (Jeffrey, but I'm calling him Pierre to mock him) was "American edge." But no one has been "couture."

So I'm thinking Christian. His is the only collection with that sheen of high art to it.

Jillian's looks cute, but to me Rami's looks a little "International Euro" as Jes has said. It's nice, but it's also a little weird.

I'm only a little worried that Christian did go so over the top that it's a little costumey. Is that Chris March's influence showing?


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 5, 2008)

Jillian needs to stop curtsying! And skipping down the runway! She is not five years old. Ugh.

Nice collection, though.

And now that I see it on my screen, Christian is WAY over the top. And all those feathers. yuck.


----------



## troubadours (Mar 5, 2008)

i'm really disappointed in christian tonite, he's always been my favorite.

i LOVED jillian's stuff.

michael kors looks like an asshole in those sunglasses.


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2008)

i typed something up and it got bounced!

xtian won't win, btw. sad. but at 21, to even design that, to even know how to SEW it, whether we liked the end product or not....you know?



Ok, the challenge:
take off your pants. no, seriously, take them off. Or skirt. Whatever. I have provided xl robes for the interim.

your challenge: you have 30 min. to use your 3 supplies and the material from whatever you had on below the waist (underpants don't count. Lucky for you, Mishe, that doesn't matter since you don't wear an&&UNSUBSCRIBE) aand to create a wearable garment that showcases who you are as a PR4 viewer. Obviously, the fabric in the pillowcase can be used to augment your pants.

I will be the final judge. We're going to have a walk-off, bitches!


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2008)

jillian. it's wearable and made for a woman. but i do think xtian will make something of himself in this town.

keep ripping and hemming ladies!


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 5, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!!

Christian wins! Christian wins!

Champagne? Faaaahhhh-bulous!


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2008)

MAH BOYFREN' WON! MY TEENYTINY BOYFREN' (not tinytoddy on the weight board) WON!


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> i typed something up and it got bounced!
> 
> xtian won't win, btw. sad. but at 21, to even design that, to even know how to SEW it, whether we liked the end product or not....you know?
> 
> ...



So wait - I've got ONE pillowcase, cardstock and some tape to make a garment??... Umm.. have you SEEN this ass? Not even a BODY pillowcase would suffice - I need a trip to mood!


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2008)

no, dorkus malorkus, you also have the garment you were wearing before you took it off. Now, if you came over to my house w/o pants, planning on getting down and dirty, like some sort of fat Ice Storm, then that's your problem. Maybe you can talk to a fellow viewer and ask for a square. If she has a square to spare, I mean.

time is about up, folks. You had all better walk it. BRING IT BACK FROM THE SIDE, GIRLS.


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok - I came prepared for a sleepover and only had a flannel nightgown on... but I did manage to whip up a little something that I feel completely represents my PR viewer experience!!

I think it's kinda fierce!! And i look pretty cute in it too, dontcha think?!!  

View attachment myPR outfit.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 5, 2008)

uh... I wasn't wearing pants, so I just had the pillowcase to work with. I made a micromini with cutout work at the hem and pins dangling from the hem.

Mishe's wins, I think. 

Know why Heidi loved Rami's "basketweave" clothing? Because all Europeans except the French and Italians (and sometimes the Scandinavians) ultimately have questionable taste.


----------



## Jes (Mar 5, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> uh... I wasn't wearing pants, so I just had the pillowcase to work with. I made a micromini with cutout work at the hem and pins dangling from the hem.
> 
> Mishe's wins, I think.
> 
> Know why Heidi loved Rami's "basketweave" clothing? Because all Europeans except the French and Italian (and sometimes the Scandinavian) ultimately have questionable taste.


if by wins you mean loses, then i think you're right.

dang. you people have seriously disappointed me. really.

i liked some of the woven aspects. The man is technically very good. I agree he can get boring and he also does make poor color choices, but in terms of putting together a puzzle, he's very good. 

then again, look at what xtian did at 21. c'mon! even if i wasn't sure if he deserved tonight's win, if i look back at everything he did, i'd be happy that he won based on that alone.

and someone tonight said: can he pay attention to detail? or something like thatl. i don't know. something about turning out a lot of merchandise. and i thought: the judges never saw it, but he was the fastest one in that workroom week after week. Like the Divas challenge? Most people are still draping fabric or taping the mannequins and he's actually already walking around in the near-finished chaps. He's amazing.

It was funny to see his confience waver. And for him to cry. I love the moment with hima nd model lisa. Especially b/c she's 3 ft. taller than he is. THank god his parents like him. Can you just imagine how shitty it would be to be on national tv (ok, bravo) and the camera pans over to the audience and the chairs that your parents should be in, and instead ther'es just a God hates Fags poster or soemthing? I mean, can you imagine? horrible!


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 5, 2008)

Jes said:


> Can you just imagine how shitty it would be to be on national tv (ok, bravo) and the camera pans over to the audience and the chairs that your parents should be in, and instead ther'es just a God hates Fags poster or soemthing? I mean, can you imagine? horrible!



I don't know why this made me laugh uncontrollably. Because that would be so sadistic of them, to mail that poster in. And then to have the show's organizers put that up out of some regard for decorum, out of respect for the family's wishes. And the absurdity and irony of that. But that's not too far at all from how it works in the real world, and it's why Fred Phelps is famous.

It was a bitter, hysterical laugh.

Tell us what you made, Jes. I'm so not at all good with my hands. I am all about the brain, I 'spose. Oh, and I dance, too. But terrible with my hands.

I sort of like Mishe's look. But not the trumpets in the hair. Girl! That looks mmmm... a little insane asylum meets croquet match.

Hey, what was that Micheal Kors said about Rami's color choices? "Freddy Freeloader colors"????


----------



## Jes (Mar 6, 2008)

what kind of dancing do you do, emma goldman?

I made nothing. My role was judge, jury and executioner, gang. I decided that if I had participated, I would've been wearing sweat pants (I never wear them but to the gym, but at home I'm almost always naked, so if I had you all over, sp would've been my compromise.

So.

take sweat pants off. slit up each front/back of the leg to the knee. we not have a panel on the outside and the inside of each leg.

cut the pillowcase so that I can wrap it around each leg and it covers from the knee down in a tube. connect it under the sp at the knee using the tape, and then form a pant leg by using the tape in a strip down each leg. Now, we have pants one color knee up and another color knee down. Then, further slit the hanging sweat pant part and either do fringe or braids hanging down, for movement. 

sweat pant couture.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> It was funny to see his confience waver. And for him to cry. I love the moment with hima nd model lisa.



I thought that was kinda cool that he started off so ridiculously cocky...i wanted him kicked off so bad in the beginning, but I couldn't deny he was a decent designer, even if I wouldn't wear anything he made (but those skinny pants would look hot on me if my thighs weren't twice as big as my calves!). The crying last night, along with the subdued hair, kinda gave me warm fuzzies a bit. I'm glad he won...but I think I'd have been happy with anyone.


----------



## Jane (Mar 6, 2008)

My cable went out Tuesday night. They're coming to fix it Saturday.

That is all.


----------



## butch (Mar 6, 2008)

Annapolis, Maryland, the new birthplace of couture. 

Carry on.


----------



## Jes (Mar 6, 2008)

Jane said:


> My cable went out Tuesday night. They're coming to fix it Saturday.
> 
> That is all.



son of a bitch! you should sue! i'll sue on your behalf! that's unacceptable.


----------



## Jane (Mar 6, 2008)

Jes said:


> son of a bitch! you should sue! i'll sue on your behalf! that's unacceptable.



I told the guy on the phone with the cable company that I was coming down to kick his ass, and that he better hope I was the only woman in town this was happening to, or rampaging groups of us would be coming down to kick his ass personally.


----------



## Jes (Mar 6, 2008)

it's not even the first time this season (though the last time was the storm right?)

FASHION WAITS FOR NO ONE JANE.

Post the phone no. here. I'm mad.


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I sort of like Mishe's look. But not the trumpets in the hair. Girl! That looks mmmm... a little insane asylum meets croquet match.




Umm... exactly! The whole PR experience is a little insane asylum meets croquet match!! LOLOLOL!! :shocked:


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 7, 2008)

So now we wait another year for another season. They're one-a-year, right?


----------



## Jes (Mar 7, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> So now we wait another year for another season. They're one-a-year, right?



well LAST TIME it was 18 mos. before we had another bryant park which is BULLSHIT. let's get the letter writing campaign underway now, just in case.

i hope we don't get hosed again.


----------



## Jane (Mar 7, 2008)

Jes said:


> well LAST TIME it was 18 mos. before we had another bryant park which is BULLSHIT. let's get the letter writing campaign underway now, just in case.
> 
> i hope we don't get hosed again.



Well, you better put that lotion on your skin then, Missy.


----------



## Jes (Mar 7, 2008)

i just watched the cutest video and a must for Tim lovers! First, Tim puts on supertight pants that haven't fit him in years. They rip! Then, Tim takes a pie, and ...

oh! wrong video.

Xtian challenges Tim to a walk-off on an early (the first?) day of shooting. I'll let you guess who wins.

The video ends with our stoic mild-mannered Tim bent over laughing with a red face. ADORABLE.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 7, 2008)

Jes said:


> I'll let you guess who wins.



Christian wins!

I really enjoyed the rooftop-champagne montage of the last episode. It let me imagine Heidi and Tim as little kids playing pretend and having fun.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 7, 2008)

I was uber pleased christian won...he was my fave from day one


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 7, 2008)

Jes said:


> i just watched the cutest video and a must for Tim lovers! First, Tim puts on supertight pants that haven't fit him in years. They rip! Then, Tim takes a pie, and ...
> 
> oh! wrong video.
> 
> ...



ummm you gonna share the link or leave us wondering?


----------



## Jes (Mar 7, 2008)

uhmmn... hmmn. I'm gonna let Fasc hook you up. I surfed over to it, no memory of how, and I have dialup at home (no judging!) so I won't be able to find it again. Sorry! However, it was on the bravo PR page, so maybe just keep clicking vids there and you'll find it. I'm naming Fasc as my right hand in this thread for the time being. She'll be helping me do God's work. God's gay work.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 8, 2008)

Jes said:


> She'll be helping me do God's work. God's gay work.



Alright. Well, I'll give it a shot....

Can't find the Tim video, but found this gem, in which Christian rides Heidi and claims that gays will save Britney Spears. And this piece, in which he discusses his current BF and talks about his sex life during the taping of the show.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 8, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Alright. Well, I'll give it a shot....
> 
> Can't find the Tim video, but found this gem, in which Christian rides Heidi and claims that gays will save Britney Spears. And this piece, in which he discusses his current BF and talks about his sex life during the taping of the show.



That's too funny...I love Tim's laugh in that second one lol


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 9, 2008)

Did anyone see Saturday Night Live tonight? They had a skit where Amy Pohler was Christian and (my mind just blanked and I can't think of who it was) played Tim Gunn. She did a pretty good Christian. She had his haircut and was calling everything 'fierce' and a 'hot mess'. The premise was that they were doing a makeover show.


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 9, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Did anyone see Saturday Night Live tonight? They had a skit where Amy Pohler was Christian and (my mind just blanked and I can't think of who it was) played Tim Gunn. She did a pretty good Christian. She had his haircut and was calling everything 'fierce' and a 'hot mess'. The premise was that they were doing a makeover show.



OMG I was dying laughing the whole time. Amy did a spot on job as Christian.


----------



## butch (Mar 10, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> OMG I was dying laughing the whole time. Amy did a spot on job as Christian.



I agree, and I've been over at the SNL website watching the skit a few times, and I laugh each and every time. I'm laughing right now, thinking about it.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 20, 2008)

Christian is doing a guest spot on that model show on Bravo. He's got way too much self-assurance for a twenty-one-year-old. There he is, telling the models he needs to see something faaaahhhbulous, and not to walk like zombies.

He looks thinner than he was. He was thin before, and now he looks like he's getting a little bony.

Why do I always notice weight on people?

PS - I love ice-cold strawberry milkshakes!


----------



## Jes (Mar 20, 2008)

well, i'd suggest you also eat some chilled pudding, but if you dissed me, i'd have to put you on the list. And i tell you what tonight, ladies and gents, making the list isn't a good thing, but now? right now? the list is one step up from killing you with one finger. Just sayin'. Just puttin' it out there.

Anyway, all 5 parts (ep. broken down) of the final show are youtube-able now and it's SO funny to see xtian all freaked. The way Heidi (or the producers) scripted the last part, you see why he's crying. She says his work is good, and then she says Rami's is FABULOUS. And that he's a real designer with a real look and a real everything. And with xtian, she's like: you gave us drama! And he's thinking: fuck. I'm out. I'm crying now. I'll just start the crying now. who cares. 

and then she gives it to him, and like a poodle, he makes a little piddle right there on the runway. A little piddle poodle. I love when Lisa comes out crying and excited though. 

hey, when is that Elle issue out? I never look, but I'd like to see how that shit photographs.

i swear a lot. A LOT. All of y friends are having babies and then not only can we not go out, I/we can't swear anymore. Where is the justice in THAT? It pisses me off and I hope always to have friends with whom I can swear and eat pudding for dinner and scratch myself. AT THE SAME TIME.

Anyway, I don't feel bad for Rami. Or even Jillian. J., becasue she showed some really sharp stuff at FWeek and I do think her knitwear will go far and she'll have a job again, hopefully more on her terms.

AND Rami always had a business. With customers and a shop and all of it. So this show, and having shown in the tents, will make him a bigger deal. He didn't win, but he couldn't have done better for his current business. 

But xtian...he sleeps on the floor. His bedroom is a closet. A CLOSET. Right? He doesn't have the big Long Island house, JILLIAN. 

Speaking of the tents. I watched 10 min. of Real Housewives--NYC. Trainwreck. With a NY accent! Horrifying. Did you see the part where one woman stormed out of the FShow b/c she was seated in the 2nd row? I don't even think she said g'bye to the people she was with, she just bailed, in fury. 

Now, I know that the more money you have, the bigger the hierarchy becomes. Like, people complain about One Million Dollar weddings. But if you make 12 Million per movie your'e in, then mazel tov. I mean, I know some broke ass motherfuckers* who work in diners, who have 30K weddings. At least rich people can cover the check, no matter how big it is.

BUT--at what point is ridiculous childish behavior no longer ridiculous? Because crazy passed it long ago! Storming off! I'm surprised she didn't slam her locker and go to the principal's office.

*this is my new thing, btw. BAMF. Because I've been thinking about them a lot, lately. I ever tell you about my relationship with the teddy bear heir? Oy.


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2008)

ladies and gents, what is going on here?
http://manginamonologues.wordpress.com/2008/03/19/fierce-hot-tranny-mess-defined/

free2beme, I'm expecting you to weigh in here, dancypants. I know you'll have the right thing to say.

is this an american show? what gives? how have i missed it?


----------



## Jane (Mar 21, 2008)

Jes said:


> ladies and gents, what is going on here?
> http://manginamonologues.wordpress.com/2008/03/19/fierce-hot-tranny-mess-defined/
> 
> free2beme, I'm expecting you to weigh in here, dancypants. I know you'll have the right thing to say.
> ...



http://www.logoonline.com/

Not that it will ever be shown on cable in Oklahoma.


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2008)

Jane said:


> http://www.logoonline.com/
> 
> Not that it will ever be shown on cable in Oklahoma.



not a channel i get, apparently! i love it, though. Thing is, I don't think the contestants make sense. Transgender people or gay men, as I understand it. Am I reading that correctly or do they just go To a gay bar? I'm watching the contestants now and trying to figure out if I'm wrong.... 

interesting!


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2008)

i just saw a clip so good that i am going to have to netflick this or something. Damnit. I miss everyting good!

The producers do this '1001 Nights' type party and the guys are in speedos and they have to dance for calpernia, who has a glass of wine and one guy is fanning her and then at one point, she says: Why is my mouth empty?


And that, my friends, is a question I have asked many, many times.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 22, 2008)

What the hell was that? WTF? Jes why do you make me look at these internet sites under penalty of death by your one finger?


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 22, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> What the hell was that? WTF? Jes why do you make me look at these internet sites under penalty of death by your one finger?



Act like you know, free. And what's with the profanity? You are a subject, addressing a sovereign.


----------



## Jane (Mar 22, 2008)

Did anyone else see xtian on Leno last night?


----------



## Paquito (Mar 22, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Act like you know, free. And what's with the profanity? You are a subject, addressing a sovereign.



Lo siento, I had a brief loss of my self control, forgot myself for a moment. 



No...please not the finger....not the finger...have mercy....


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 22, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Lo siento, I had a brief loss of my self control, forgot myself for a moment.
> 
> 
> 
> No...please not the finger....not the finger...have mercy....



That's the spirit 

---

To Jane: NO! Wish I'd known about that. I'm gonna see if it's on youtube.


----------



## Jane (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.nbc.com/The_Tonight_Show_with_Jay_Leno/video/episodes.shtml

Friday night isn't up yet...maybe by Monday


----------



## Jes (Mar 23, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> What the hell was that? WTF? Jes why do you make me look at these internet sites under penalty of death by your one finger?



please. Like you haven't watched that clip 20 times now, each time wishing it was you dancing. Come on.


----------



## butch (Apr 26, 2008)

For all you Christian Siriano fans, he and Nina Garcia are on Ugly Betty this week (8 pm EST Thursday May 1, ABC). Since there is a tranny of sorts on that show, he should be in his element.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 28, 2008)

butch said:


> For all you Christian Siriano fans, he and Nina Garcia are on Ugly Betty this week (8 pm EST Thursday May 1, ABC). Since there is a tranny of sorts on that show, he should be in his element.



Thanks for posting that! I was trying to find out when it was on because my daughter LOVES Christian (in a strictly platonic way of course!) and wanted to see the show.
Can't wait to watch!


----------



## Paquito (May 15, 2008)

As shocking as it is, Christian is not the fiercest, most outrageous young designer right now.
There's a new head bitch in town.


----------



## Fascinita (May 22, 2008)

I've found myself using the phrase "hot mess" on more than one occasion lately. Christian's been very influential, indeed.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 25, 2011)

(I wanted to post this on the correct season of PR so I've revived this thread.) 

Is your kitchen a hot mess? Now Christian Siriano has the solution you've been waiting for....

http://www.shelterpop.com/2011/04/19/christian-siriano-sponge

Fierce!


----------



## penguin (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh I loved him. But sponges?? How bizarre.


----------



## Jes (Apr 25, 2011)

Gotta say, I hate the use of sponges like that.


----------



## Jes (Apr 25, 2011)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> (I wanted to post this on the correct season of PR so I've revived this thread.)
> Fierce!



Good deal. Fierce, indeed. 

But will they clean up a hot tranny mess? We need to know.


----------



## Jes (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm too lazy to go back to the appropriate thread of mine but I just saw pix of Simon van Kempen (half of SiLex of the Real Housewives of NY---NO judging, thankyouverymuch) wearing a suit by Malan Breton, from years past. Remember, he was whackadoodle and got cut maybe halfway through? And, like, Britishy and Taiwany and had a bunch of other things going on? Anyway, I have to say, I enjoyed watching this

http://www.malanbreton.com/


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 26, 2011)

The funny thing is I already use these sponges, they're my favorite. Now my daughter, who loves Christian, is on the look out for some of his designs. 

Penguin, I get what you're saying about the sponges. Where did that idea come from? I don't know if I could design dresses, etc. like Christian but I feel like I could definitely make some cool designs on sponges that's for sure. Maybe I should get in touch with O-Cel-O ASAP and see if they'll give me a shot!


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2011)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Penguin, I get what you're saying about the sponges. Where did that idea come from?



The company pitched it to him and he said yes. I don't know that I would have...you have to be careful not to slum too much when you're coming up with a line. i think what saves it, if it does, is that he's a clean freak. So one could argue that there's some unity/consistency in his personal branding, there. But I do think you have to be careful...

I'm a dirty girl, so I'm not buying sponges, mops or oven cleaner, cute print or not!


----------

